# Salvatore Ferragamo Collections - post your pics here



## jburgh

This is the thread for posting your awesome collections of Ferragamo bags, accessories, and shoes! Can't wait to see this thread fill up with pictures.


----------



## aznkat25

My prized Ferragamo Collection!
Pretty much all Marisa, Margherita, and one Wallet!


----------



## doreenjoy

Love, love, love your purple Marisa with the tan handles! Was that a special issue or are there other colors available with the tan handles?


----------



## aznkat25

I've only seen the purple with the beige handles.


----------



## pink angel

This is my collection.


----------



## pink angel

This is actually a handphone charm but I use it as a bag charm


----------



## Bichon Lover

aznkat25 said:


> My prized Ferragamo Collection!
> Pretty much all Marisa, Margherita, and one Wallet!





That's one gorgeous collection   Very yummy!


----------



## Bichon Lover

Beautiful collection *pink angle*!  I love accessories


----------



## purseinsanity

What a great start to this thread!  Awesome collections so far!


----------



## fast n furious

Pink vs Yellow


----------



## pink angel

Thank you Bichon Lover

Fast n Furious, I love your pink shoes! I'm very slowly trying to add to my Ferra shoe collection. 

I actually love their shoes and accessories more than the bags. Esp those with the signature ribbon


----------



## fast n furious

thax angel . 
actually Salvatore's shoes are hurted


----------



## lcs

I agree!  Ferragamo shoes are not always the most comfortable choice.


----------



## jburgh

I wear flats and have always found the Ferragamo flats to be very comfortable.


----------



## butterfly36029

jburgh, do you have the varinia flats? how long does it take to break them in? I want the pink ones that fast n furious posted but I want them in black....


----------



## jburgh

butterfly36029 said:


> jburgh, do you have the varinia flats? how long does it take to break them in? I want the pink ones that fast n furious posted but I want them in black....



I don't have the Varina flats, but another style in patent.  I have to look at the box when it is a decent hour over her...just couldn't sleep and came over to the PF 

OK in an edit here it is...2 pair Audrey, 1 pair Release, and 1 pair Remember


----------



## Marmotte




----------



## arireyes

I have 2 Ferragamo bags. The black one was actually my first designer bag.  Dh bought it for me about 7 yrs ago.  The purple one I got last spring.


----------



## Pierito510

sorry about the lighting..not very good at photos!


----------



## Pierito510

I'm still not sure I will keep it...but Here it is...


----------



## vt92009

I lusted after this bag after seeing it in NYC last summer, and then bought it on sale in Singapore over the holidays!  They made 800 of this limited edition bag for the 80th anniversary.  I love it!


----------



## mrsallan

Guys
You have beautiful collection there. I wish I can start my collection again. I used to collect Ferragamo a long long time ago. But since moving to Australia, I havent done much yet. Mostly I go for shoes but lately, I'm eyeing on the bag and managed to get one yesterday. It was on sale, less 50% of the original price. Very happy, very very happy. Might go and look for another one.

My previous collection consist of:
Loafer, all sort and colour and of course other flattie. They are very comfortable. I also have some with heels. Not sure of the name thought. Sorry no photos since most of them are in Malaysia.


----------



## butterfly36029

vt92009....congratulations I really like that special edition bag!


----------



## LarissaHK

My small Ferragamo collection, especially I love this Ferragamo iconic grosgrain ribbon:


----------



## LarissaHK

shoes and headband:


----------



## butterfly36029

Larrisa...I absolutely love the pink varinas and the headband! thanks for posting!


----------



## LarissaHK

butterfly36029 said:


> Larrisa...I absolutely love the pink varinas and the headband! thanks for posting!


 Thank you *butterfly*, I'm thinking of getting another pair of varinas (now they are 30% off in HK) but there are so many beautiful colours of this shoes that I really cannot decide which one I want.


----------



## pink angel

New headband


----------



## chery08

LarissaHK said:


> My small Ferragamo collection, especially I love this Ferragamo iconic grosgrain ribbon:


 
OMG.. i love your milk color pair...love the heels~~~~ what's the name of it?
btw.. i love ur wallpaper too


----------



## chery08

Here's my 1st Ferragamo Wallet.... wanted to get the X'mas limited edition wallet but not too practical as the metallic coating will peel off... would consider that if it's still not sold and out for bigger discount


----------



## LarissaHK

chery08 said:


> OMG.. i love your milk color pair...love the heels~~~~ what's the name of it?
> btw.. i love ur wallpaper too


 Thank you *chery08.* The milk colour shoes I bought two years ago and it's on of my favourite shoes, very very comfortable. the name of this model is SONIE 1, magnolia patentcalf. Congrtulation on your ferragamo walet chery, it's lovely.


----------



## chery08

it's very nice .. i love the heels~~ how much you got it for huh? can i also check when the sales in HK are usually held on?
Thanks... i'm thinking of getting another wallet soon since there are further discount..not sure should i spend on the shoes or wallet


----------



## LarissaHK

chery08 said:


> it's very nice .. i love the heels~~ how much you got it for huh? can i also check when the sales in HK are usually held on?
> Thanks... i'm thinking of getting another wallet soon since there are further discount..not sure should i spend on the shoes or wallet


 
I saw Ferragamo is on sale in HK now, some shoes are 30% some 40% off and another accessories are also on sale.  Are you from HK chery08? I paid for this shoes 3300HK$, but as I mentioned it was over 2 years ago. Totally understand you, now so many shops are on sale in HK that I also face dilemma: should I buy this or that, is it better to get shoes or dress or bag.


----------



## chery08

he hee tough choices for a woman.... i'm from Singapore.. we're also having sales now but it'll be ending end of this month or next month i think.... 
Should i get a wallet (metallic material) or a Tod's Heels???
Bags.. Shoess... Dress... i would say Bag 1st...Shoes and then dress...as there are alot of nice dresses out there in cheaper prices too.. but the quality of bags and shoes are worth paying for...but maybe just not get too many 
So when's the sales ending in HK? I heard that there will be summer sales in Aug too right? 
Lucky girl....


----------



## LarissaHK

chery08 said:


> he hee tough choices for a woman.... i'm from Singapore.. we're also having sales now but it'll be ending end of this month or next month i think....
> Should i get a wallet (metallic material) or a Tod's Heels???
> Bags.. Shoess... Dress... i would say Bag 1st...Shoes and then dress...as there are alot of nice dresses out there in cheaper prices too.. but the quality of bags and shoes are worth paying for...but maybe just not get too many
> So when's the sales ending in HK? I heard that there will be summer sales in Aug too right?
> Lucky girl....[/
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know when's the sales ending in HK, hopefully will last few more moths. good luck with your shopping chery08.


----------



## Cutegirl

I vote to keep it, it's gorgerous!



Pierito510 said:


> I'm still not sure I will keep it...but Here it is...


----------



## chery08

no problem Larissa...
Went to bought the wallet.... very very happy and contented now~~


----------



## butterfly36029

*chery!* such a nice wallet, congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chery08

he hee thanks...fall in love with it ever since i saw them early this year..they've another style with crystal on the ribbon part.. very pretty too~~


----------



## LarissaHK

chery08 said:


> no problem Larissa...
> Went to bought the wallet.... very very happy and contented now~~
> 
> View attachment 812148
> 
> 
> View attachment 812149
> 
> 
> View attachment 812150



beautiful wallet, I love the colour (so sharp and lively) and lovely ribbon.


----------



## chery08

me too~ 
i heard from the sales girl that it's a LE for X'mas or something in asia only..


----------



## pink angel

chery08 said:


> me too~
> i heard from the sales girl that it's a LE for X'mas or something in asia only..



So now you have two wallets?


----------



## chery08

yes and no more... 
i'll aim for their shoes now....


----------



## swezfamily

My two Ferragamo's:
Virna and Marisa


----------



## lovingmybags

*vt92009*, congrats on your purchase!!  Is the inside suede?  It looks absolutely luscious!  *Larissa*, I love all the colors in your shoe collection!


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you, *lovingmybags*


----------



## babymarian

My Salvatore Ferragamo shoe collection 
1. Zaffiro Patent Calf Varina
2. Petrol Kid Varina
3. Blood Patent Calf Varina
4. Conchiglia Patent Calf Varina
5. Fondente Tropicale


----------



## luxealways

I love Ferragamo shoes.  

Varina Lipstick Patentcalf
Varina Bianco Patentcalf
Varina Apricot Patentcalf
Nadine Rame Nappa Kid


----------



## luxealways

More shoes and my lone Ferragamo bag 

Ribes 2 Nero Patentcalf
Paryrum Nero Patentcalf
Tiberia Peonia Patentcalf
Vintage bag from 13 years ago. Don't know the name
Family photo


----------



## ladyisobel

popular123 said:


> I've only seen the purple with the beige handles.



reported


----------



## marcoklein

My  Ferragamo not alot but love em


----------



## marcoklein

little more


----------



## whyeme

xxxxxx
please read our rules!


----------



## m2y

fast n furious said:


>



OMG, those pink Ferragamo are gorgeous. Btw I have a pair of Ferragamo boots, they are quite comfortable.


----------



## jins

the shoes are super cute!


----------



## plasticdoll

my little collection!

I have no idea what the names of the bag and wallet are, but the shoes are Granato Patent Carla 85 Pumps.


----------



## plasticdoll

LarissaHK said:


> Thank you *butterfly*, I'm thinking of getting another pair of varinas (now they are 30% off in HK) but there are so many beautiful colours of this shoes that I really cannot decide which one I want.



i don't know which season it is but i think its the fall ones... there's a PRUNE that's very pretty! like a dark purplish chocolatey colour... *LOVE*


----------



## hsiaolin

My first Ferragamo purse.  I just bought it two weeks ago.  I am totally in love with it.  The bag is much lighter than I expected (lighter than any other designers' bags I have).


----------



## doreenjoy

hsiaolin said:


> My first Ferragamo purse. I just bought it two weeks ago. I am totally in love with it. The bag is much lighter than I expected (lighter than any other designers' bags I have).


 

I love the "pearlized" look of this bag! Congrats.


----------



## butterfly36029

hsiaolin! I loveeee that bag! I was just looking at it at Bloomingdales last week!! it rocks!!! congrats!


----------



## guru-ellegirl

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Selling not allowed


----------



## janice

hsiaolin said:


> My first Ferragamo purse.  I just bought it two weeks ago.  I am totally in love with it.  The bag is much lighter than I expected (lighter than any other designers' bags I have).



Gorgeous Bag! I love the soft color and that it's light.


----------



## doreenjoy

guru-ellegirl said:


> This is all I've got from Ferragamo XXXXXXXXX no selling


 


  Those shoes are amazing! I die.


----------



## guru-ellegirl

doreenjoy said:


> Those shoes are amazing! I die.


 
Selling is against PF rules


----------



## doreenjoy

Xxxxxx


----------



## Guguito

marcoklein said:


> My  Ferragamo not alot but love em


Wow love ur bags!!
nice taste!


----------



## appleringo

Hello,  I this actually my first post under Ferragamo but I was super excited to receive the Clara bag today!  (thanks to the Cabazon outlet store)

I was a pretty big fan of Ferragamo in the early 90's (wow I sound old!) thanks to my mom carrying a few pieces back in the day.  My first real job was a complete corporate environment so the handbags and shoes worked well with my suits.  A few years later, I switched over to a very casual/tech/entertainment industry and my style quickly changed.  I recently sold most of my pieces but wish I kept a few...shucks.

So...introducing my new favorite, the Clara!  (yes, the same one as Jennifer Aniston)  I love this bag, it's perfect for everyday use.  Not too big, not too small.  My purse-in-purse fits perfectly and as you can see, I can also fit a water bottle next to it.  My everyday bag these days were either the Bal Work, Givenchy Bandana sac or cas Vanessa Bruno tote, but this is my new everyday bag!   Carrying one of the bags mentioned above and a laptop bag was a bit too much, but this new combo should be just fine.


----------



## doreenjoy

Great bag! Thanks for sharing the pic of what fits inside.


----------



## asianjade

A very beautiful bag.  I love Ferragamo.


----------



## llson

My Ferragamo hobo, bought it several years ago, and it's still a favorite.


----------



## jburgh

Woot *llson*, good to see you! 

Lots of great bags in this thread.


----------



## frenchiefan

appleringo said:


> Hello, I this actually my first post under Ferragamo but I was super excited to receive the Clara bag today! (thanks to the Cabazon outlet store)
> 
> I was a pretty big fan of Ferragamo in the early 90's (wow I sound old!) thanks to my mom carrying a few pieces back in the day. My first real job was a complete corporate environment so the handbags and shoes worked well with my suits. A few years later, I switched over to a very casual/tech/entertainment industry and my style quickly changed. I recently sold most of my pieces but wish I kept a few...shucks.
> 
> So...introducing my new favorite, the Clara! (yes, the same one as Jennifer Aniston) I love this bag, it's perfect for everyday use. Not too big, not too small. My purse-in-purse fits perfectly and as you can see, I can also fit a water bottle next to it. My everyday bag these days were either the Bal Work, Givenchy Bandana sac or cas Vanessa Bruno tote, but this is my new everyday bag! Carrying one of the bags mentioned above and a laptop bag was a bit too much, but this new combo should be just fine.


 

Love it!  Congratulations!
Would you mind posting the measurements of the Clara?  Tx


----------



## appleringo

Hi frenchiefan,

The measurements for the Clara are:
W 12 X H 9.5 X D 6 and the handle drop is 7. The handle drop is measured from the top of the handle STRAIGHT DOWN towards the center of the bag. 

I also posted a few pics under the modeling section so please take a look!  Any other questions, please let me know!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

pink angel said:


> This is actually a handphone charm but I use it as a bag charm



I love that CHARM!!!!


----------



## pink angel

Thanks Lindsay_Levin.
I am using it as a pendent now. ;p Trying to get full mileage outta it! Hee..


----------



## Colettee

here's mine..


----------



## valentine1415

My with my favourite Ferragamo shoes


----------



## plasticdoll

new accessories since my last post...


----------



## gaga_ser

My SF shoe collection...


----------



## gaga_ser

Recent loots!


----------



## gaga_ser

Loots from Paris


----------



## gaga_ser

My all time favourite, all weather shoes - Jellies


----------



## beckybecky

Black vara
http://i49.tinypic.com/risto0.jpg


----------



## beckybecky

http://tinypic.com/r/risto0/6


----------



## beckybecky




----------



## beckybecky

Coral vara


----------



## beckybecky

Black glick





Coral glick


----------



## beckybecky

Black varina





Black giulietta


----------



## Daniellen

Have no idea what are the names of the bag and the shoes, bought them in 2008. Here they are. 
















sorry for bad cellphone photos.


----------



## oopsa_daisies

valentine1415 said:


> My with my favourite Ferragamo shoes


 
Your shoes are beautiful!  Which ones are they?  In your pic they look either white or nude.......


----------



## bunnywenny

gaga_ser said:


> My all time favourite, all weather shoes - Jellies


 they are so cute!


----------



## gaga_ser

Varina Skin Kid F/W 2010 S$760


----------



## WanShin

Here's my Ferragamo bag. I'm unsure of its official name despite having the sticker on the box. Anyway it has the signature Vara ribbon on the bag.


----------



## pink angel

gaga_ser said:


> Varina Skin Kid F/W 2010 S$760



She's lovely!


----------



## pink angel

WanShin said:


> Here's my Ferragamo bag. I'm unsure of its official name despite having the sticker on the box. Anyway it has the signature Vara ribbon on the bag.




Love this piece! Is she a vintage or did you get it from the boutique? I don't see the boutiques carrying this design! How much did she cost you?


----------



## WanShin

pink angel said:


> Love this piece! Is she a vintage or did you get it from the boutique? I don't see the boutiques carrying this design! How much did she cost you?


 
Hi Pink Angel. Got it from the Italian boutique a few years ago. Can't remember the price. Sorry!  I tried searching for leads on Google. But all I could find were Japanese shopping links selling it.


----------



## pink angel

WanShin said:


> Hi Pink Angel. Got it from the Italian boutique a few years ago. Can't remember the price. Sorry!  I tried searching for leads on Google. But all I could find were Japanese shopping links selling it.



No worries on the price. I am just curious. 
Enjoy this bag..she's a beauty.


----------



## AdamAlex

swezfamily said:


> My two Ferragamo's:
> Virna and Marisa




Great collection!  I recently purchased the Virna for my sister-in-law.  I haven't received it yet... but do you like it?  Any comments?  Thanks!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

I just bought this. What do you guys think? I bought it on line and I haven't received it yet. I wonder how big it is. Any ideas?


----------



## doreenjoy

DeliciousKiwi said:


> I just bought this. What do you guys think? I bought it on line and I haven't received it yet. I wonder how big it is. Any ideas?


 
I answered you over in the chat thread. I think it's cute and still in style!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What do you guys think about this cutie for Fall 2010? Wouldn't be gorgeous with a red pair of pumps? Red and white pumps would be cute too I suppose!


----------



## cslcelia

plasticdoll said:


> new accessories since my last post...


 
Wow! I love your cosmetic purse! It matches my new wallet (will post her pics later). Wondering if you got it from Singapore? As I haven't seen it in Australia yet. and do you mind if I asking how much does it cost you? Thanks for posting


----------



## mael

Not my recent acquires but shoes that I accumulated for the past 2 years...


----------



## Doris Bernadett

DeliciousKiwi said:


> I just bought this. What do you guys think? I bought it on line and I haven't received it yet. I wonder how big it is. Any ideas?


 It is gorgeous! I want one too!


----------



## lisa12599

I like ferragamo shoes,especially the ballet flat~ so comfortable~


----------



## TalkPurse

My Virna in black .


----------



## TalkPurse

My medium Pompei Soft Sofia .


----------



## TalkPurse

Perfect for work!!!


----------



## kerope

My small collection 
Spiffy, Ribes and Lorena


----------



## ShopAddikt

My small collection.  I ended up selling the bag since I couldnt find a good use for it.  



















Better seen here:


----------



## yelsivel

my only one collection of SF


----------



## rracla

@ TalkPurse:

many thanks for a modeling shot of "Virna"   i enjoyed her before, now i LOVE her!
that's the most fabulous bag.  and, your Soft Sofia, the color simply brings me to tears of joy! thank you for posting these pics.  how kind of you to share.


----------



## Dani1968

TalkPurse said:


> My medium Pompei Soft Sofia .


 
So beautiful!!! What store did you get it from?


----------



## TalkPurse

I purchased it from the Orlando outlet.   The SA who helped with all SF purchases was Kristine.  I have been absolutely happy with her assistance.


----------



## Dani1968

TalkPurse said:


> I purchased it from the Orlando outlet. The SA who helped with all SF purchases was Kristine. I have been absolutely happy with her assistance.


 
Thank you for your reply. Do you have a phone number of that particular outlet? Could not find it on-line. I live in CO. No Salvatore Ferragamo stores here(((


----------



## TalkPurse

No problem.  Their phone number is (407) 477-0091.  I am in AZ and there's no outlet here as well.  I was nervous at first to spend this much money on an handbag that I did not see IRL and was not returnable.  But Kristine sent me tons of photos and she thoroughly inspected the bag before she shipped it.  

I believe Soft Sofia comes in two sizes. Mine is smaller Soft Sofia.  You can tell because there are no holes in the top corners to attach a shoulder strap.  The smaller Soft Sofia does not come with a shoulder strap.


----------



## Dani1968

TalkPurse said:


> No problem. Their phone number is (407) 477-0091. I am in AZ and there's no outlet here as well. I was nervous at first to spend this much money on an handbag that I did not see IRL and was not returnable. But Kristine sent me tons of photos and she thoroughly inspected the bag before she shipped it.
> 
> I believe Soft Sofia comes in two sizes. Mine is smaller Soft Sofia. You can tell because there are no holes in the top corners to attach a shoulder strap. The smaller Soft Sofia does not come with a shoulder strap.


 
Thank you so much TalkPurse!! This is very helpful. Your handbag looks so yummy!!!!


----------



## MyLittleLoves

These are my pair of really, really vintage Ferragamos...I got them as a birthday present when I was 18 yrs old  (that was so many years ago) and I have never used them as I always have this fear of leather eating up my feet and I always like high heels. Now I am older, I really appreciate these more. This pair gets released from the box and aired every 2 months. 

Brand new/old


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

Beautiful shoes MyLittleLoves.  I will post mine soon..too lazy to take pics :shame:


----------



## wavyhair

My husband bought these for me while we were in Paris on our honeymoon. It's my first pair of Ferragamos. I want a whole bunch now.


----------



## chicology

Lovely shoes you have there,  wavyhair and MyLittleLoves!
wavyhair, I want a pair in that rich hue of purple too!


----------



## myfavebag

I am a new member. I cannot start a thread yet, but I need opinion about this one I bought today. I can't wait till my membership allows me to.
So I've been looking for an orange bag for a year. I saw a soft sofia a few months back but i let that go because i already have another soft sofia.
I was just passing by a ferragamo store, lo and behold, they just put out a new soft W in orange! I had 3 minutes to decide before the store closed, so i bought it!
just need to know your opinion: keep or pass??
let me try to upload the photo on the next post. i may not be allowed to yet. but it is the smaller soft W  bright orange calf skin designed after Wanda Ferragamo.


----------



## myfavebag

why can't I upload?


----------



## myfavebag

this is from the website. it is the same size but in orange instead of red. 
thanks!

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs..._-1#/product/27652/6148914691233359588/459804


----------



## bagdoll

^Keep it... orange is the hot color for  spring/summer.  I love the style especially with the opt. shoulder strap.   Gorgeous bag... I'm jealous  :greengrin:


----------



## myfavebag

Thanks bag doll. Just too gorgeous to pass. I will keep it. Will post photos later.


----------



## myfavebag

Here it is. Soft w terra-cotta with calf/ bull leather.
Just wondering why an almost similar bag at the nieman Marcus site calls it soft east west tote and color is carmello? Lighter orange? Are they the same bags?


----------



## myfavebag

myfavebag said:


> Here it is. Soft w terra-cotta with calf/ bull leather.
> Just wondering why an almost similar bag at the nieman Marcus site calls it soft east west tote and color is carmello? Lighter orange? Are they the same bags?


sorry, here's the bag, one with flash, the other is more the actual color


----------



## TalkPurse

This is a very beautiful bag!!!.  How heavy is it?


----------



## myfavebag

It is about 2 lbs. I think it is lighter and softer than the original W. Most of the weight is in the handle and the strap , otherwise the rest of the bag is soft. there is also a bag support for the bottom so it holds up pretty nicely but not too heavy.
Anyone knows if the soft east west tote is different from soft W? Also wondering if the Color is the same ( terra-cotta versus cammello?)


----------



## chicology

Beautiful bag, myfavebag.


----------



## bagdoll

myfavebag,   love the color of your bag..  the leather looks yummy.  congrats!


----------



## myfavebag

Thanks chicology and bag doll! Has anyone seen the soft east west in nieman Marcus?


----------



## ch_coco

wavyhair said:


> My husband bought these for me while we were in Paris on our honeymoon. It's my first pair of Ferragamos. I want a whole bunch now.


so pretty


----------



## foxgal

WanShin said:


> Here's my Ferragamo bag. I'm unsure of its official name despite having the sticker on the box. Anyway it has the signature Vara ribbon on the bag.


 
I'm new to this thread and just doing some searching as I'm considering a vintage Ferragamo. I think this is a Lady Vara - ? Everything I'm reading is encouraging...think I will take the plunge. Will share when I get it!


----------



## WanShin

foxgal said:


> I'm new to this thread and just doing some searching as I'm considering a vintage Ferragamo. I think this is a Lady Vara - ? Everything I'm reading is encouraging...think I will take the plunge. Will share when I get it!



Thanks *Foxgal*! Been trying to figure out for months what the name is


----------



## ch_coco

I think I am addicted. Once I start, It is so hard to fight back the feeling of owning more. 

-Purple patent Carla
-Red patent Nagy
-Red Patent Audrey
-New ferragamo family photo


----------



## pocketrocket

Black patent Varina flats
Denim with leather Darleen flats

Sandals in the third image is a Giuseppe Zanotti ush:

Mobilephone leather strap with vara bow that i just bought recently. Cant get enough of the cute vara bow


----------



## Blo0ondi

very lovely!


----------



## uluv




----------



## du.du1320

I LOVE the flaps~!

from the green one and the beige suede one is varina
the other one is vara


----------



## Mlendra

I recently came home from Italy and Salvatore Ferragamo Milano store with this beautiful continental wallet! It's from the AW11 collection and has the most beautiful brown/purple/oxblood color, depending on the light. It is embossed calfskin, perfect as a wallet since it is both scratch and (somewhat) water resistant. Gold HW. Really really loving it! Oh and the rest of the autumn/winter collection is also TDF...

On the receipt it says reference number 0474042000005.


----------



## butterfly36029

I have been searching for this bag!! may I please know where you got it from? I would love it if came in black!!! 



uluv said:


>


----------



## Mallhaciel

here's one of my latest ferragamo purchases from milan:


----------



## vonvonne

Hi Ladies, I'm new to PF.  I love SF as well and here are some pics of my small collection.  I currently have 1 wallet and 2 bags.  Here are pics of my wallet


----------



## vonvonne

Following the previous post, here are pictures of my 2 handbags.  I acquired both of them this year and I believe they are still selling in stores.  I think both bags are from the Vara collection but I don't know their names.  If anyone can ID them, that'll be fantastic!

The red one is a gorgeous true lipstick red and the pink one is more of a nudish-pink.  The pink one also comes with a long shoulder strap.


----------



## Mlendra

vonvonne said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new to PF.  I love SF as well and here are some pics of my small collection.  I currently have 1 wallet and 2 bags.  Here are pics of my wallet



What a lovely collection! I have a SF wallet as well and I love it.


----------



## Mlendra

Mallhaciel said:


> here's one of my latest ferragamo purchases from milan:



Soo cute! I went to the Milan SF store myself a few weeks ago and they had so many lovely stuff in there. Those coin purses are so sweet. I bought a continental wallet in the same texture but oxblood coloured - really in love with it!


----------



## Mlendra

wavyhair said:


> My husband bought these for me while we were in Paris on our honeymoon. It's my first pair of Ferragamos. I want a whole bunch now.



LOVE that colour! And I'm usually not much of a purple person...


----------



## Mallhaciel

Mlendra said:


> Soo cute! I went to the Milan SF store myself a few weeks ago and they had so many lovely stuff in there. Those coin purses are so sweet. I bought a continental wallet in the same texture but oxblood coloured - really in love with it!



thanks! I found that the Florence SF had more stock than Milan but its just as good. Do you have a pic of your new baby?


----------



## Mlendra

Mallhaciel said:


> thanks! I found that the Florence SF had more stock than Milan but its just as good. Do you have a pic of your new baby?



Oh really? I'll make sure to give the Florence shop a visit next time. Oh and of course the SF museum! I've always wanted to visit there.

Here's a picture of the wallet I bought (oxblood color). Next on the list are SF shoes and perhaps a Sofia bag one day!


----------



## weyz

Hello there! im from Australia and here are my babies 









 all shoes are Vara and the middle one I just got it last week! so happy  it's this season's oxblood. just cant get enough of the grosgrain bow


----------



## MICBag

I really like this Ferragamobag from HRH Maxima. Any idea where I can buy this bag online?


----------



## Mlendra

weyz said:


> Hello there! im from Australia and here are my babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all shoes are Vara and the middle one I just got it last week! so happy  it's this season's oxblood. just cant get enough of the grosgrain bow



What a lovely collection! The Oxblood color is so pretty.


----------



## Mallhaciel

Mlendra said:


> Oh really? I'll make sure to give the Florence shop a visit next time. Oh and of course the SF museum! I've always wanted to visit there.
> 
> Here's a picture of the wallet I bought (oxblood color). Next on the list are SF shoes and perhaps a Sofia bag one day!



oh that's gorgeous!!!! I went to the SF museum - although it was a lot smaller than i thought - i really enjoyed it! I wished there were more shoes and handbags but i loved the photo gallery.

I've got a post on my blog about it if you're interested in reading.


----------



## Mlendra

Mallhaciel said:


> oh that's gorgeous!!!! I went to the SF museum - although it was a lot smaller than i thought - i really enjoyed it! I wished there were more shoes and handbags but i loved the photo gallery.
> 
> I've got a post on my blog about it if you're interested in reading.



Aww thank you!

Yes I checked your blog out, I think is great and I really love the SF related posts. I added it to my reader!


----------



## Mallhaciel

Mlendra said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> Yes I checked your blog out, I think is great and I really love the SF related posts. I added it to my reader!



thanks so much! i'm still new to blogging - all feedback will be well appreciated! 

do you have a blog too?


----------



## weyz

Mlendra said:


> What a lovely collection! The Oxblood color is so pretty.



Thank you! it was the last pair that they have in here!


----------



## vonvonne

Mlendra said:


> Oh really? I'll make sure to give the Florence shop a visit next time. Oh and of course the SF museum! I've always wanted to visit there.
> 
> Here's a picture of the wallet I bought (oxblood color). Next on the list are SF shoes and perhaps a Sofia bag one day!



Thank you Mlendra!

I love your wallet, so pretty!  I was eyeing the Sofia bag too and have dropped by the boutiques to try it on a couple of times but felt the metal clasp was a bit difficult to handle esp when one is on the go.  It is a gorgeous bag and I'm definitely still thinking about it!


----------



## me4ans

hi..i've been lurking for a few weeks oogling at your gorgeous Ferragamos and am new to PF & Salvatorre Ferragamo...thought i'd share my very small collection...

the purse was a gift from DH earlier in the year, never had the guts to  wear it because of the color...until now...and i don't know the exact  name or from which season, but it's a white saffiano hobo from  Sak's...and also attached is a recent gift to myself (for working so hard ) - a red saffiano  continental wallet. i have been looking for a red wallet and never expected to buy anything so extravagant, but like i said i have been working sooo hard...at the same time they say a red wallet is lucky and will help you make or keep more $$$ (i guess it's the opposite for me, at least for now )...


----------



## EustaceTilley

me4ans said:


> hi..i've been lurking for a few weeks oogling at your gorgeous Ferragamos and am new to PF & Salvatorre Ferragamo...thought i'd share my very small collection...
> 
> the purse was a gift from DH earlier in the year, never had the guts to  wear it because of the color...until now...and i don't know the exact  name or from which season, but it's a white saffiano hobo from  Sak's...and also attached is a recent gift to myself (for working so hard ) - a red saffiano  continental wallet. i have been looking for a red wallet and never expected to buy anything so extravagant, but like i said i have been working sooo hard...at the same time they say a red wallet is lucky and will help you make or keep more $$$ (i guess it's the opposite for me, at least for now )...



I might be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure that the name of the bag is Romana.


----------



## Elina0408

Gorgeous collections everyone!!


----------



## me4ans

EustaceTilley said:


> I might be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure that the name of the bag is Romana.


Thank you EustaceTilley, you are absolutely correct...I Googled Romana and found the same bags in different colors...


----------



## chicology

A small collection over the years


----------



## chicology

The pumps


----------



## chicology

and one last pair ..

with an overview of the collection


----------



## cecilia446

New pair of Bicolour Patent. Bought at Marina Bay Sands Singapore on 7 Sep.


----------



## lovelyviolet

My first Ferragamo shoes...
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-34K-OncPGnc/TnCbHrKFI7I/AAAAAAAAABs/RCG2Z1cloKo/s512/IMG_0797.JPG


----------



## lovelyviolet

My first Ferragamo shoes...
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-34K-OncPGnc/TnCbHrKFI7I/AAAAAAAAABs/RCG2Z1cloKo/s512/IMG_0797.JPG


----------



## vonvonne

chicology said:


> and one last pair ..
> 
> with an overview of the collection




oh my you've a wonderful collection of SF shoes!  i'm envious!


----------



## Peekotin

Sophia Collection


----------



## myfavebag

Peekotin said:


> Sophia Collection



Peekotin, beautiful collection.
What is the color of the one in the front? White? Grey? And is it medium size? 
What do u think is the best size? 13/14/16 inches?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Peekotin

myfavebag said:


> Peekotin, beautiful collection.
> What is the color of the one in the front? White? Grey? And is it medium size?
> What do u think is the best size? 13/14/16 inches?
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you!! the color is called Cement- they all are the medium size which is perfect for me.


----------



## maxy

I like your bag, cute






uluv said:


>


----------



## myfavebag

Peekotin said:


> Thank you!! the color is called Cement- they all are the medium size which is perfect for me.



I was looking into that. If you don't mind my asking, where did you buy it? It is cement grey in medium. I was deciding between that and the taupe ( they call it visone).


----------



## vonvonne

Peekotin said:


> Sophia Collection



peekotin, u've a beautiful collection of sophias!  i'm dying to get one!  

is the last one plum / oxblood?  any close-up or modelling shots would be fantastic!


----------



## uluv

thanks! 



maxy said:


> I like your bag, cute


----------



## Peekotin

vonvonne said:


> peekotin, u've a beautiful collection of sophias!  i'm dying to get one!
> 
> is the last one plum / oxblood?  any close-up or modelling shots would be fantastic!



The last one is a deep chocolate brown- which I prefer over the Oxblood- however the Oxblood wallet looks great with it.


----------



## idfashion

cecilia446 said:


> New pair of Bicolour Patent. Bought at Marina Bay Sands Singapore on 7 Sep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> I love this beauty!!


----------



## zhuzhu

My first pair... so comfy! Varina in Horse-hair... :sunnies


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> Perfect for work!!!



Hi, I love your sofia bag!! I am going to order one but not sure which size should I go for!! What size is yours one? 

I'm 5"1. And the small one (33cm) has 30% discount, but then it seems like the medium/large (38cm) one is more suit for my work or carrying daily, but the medium/large one is in normal full price. Any advise??


----------



## ah_tracy

Peekotin said:


> Thank you!! the color is called Cement- they all are the medium size which is perfect for me.



Nice collections you have. Can I know what is the medium size in cm?? THanks!


----------



## TalkPurse

ah_tracy said:


> Hi, I love your sofia bag!! I am going to order one but not sure which size should I go for!! What size is yours one?
> 
> I'm 5"1. And the small one (33cm) has 30% discount, but then it seems like the medium/large (38cm) one is more suit for my work or carrying daily, but the medium/large one is in normal full price. Any advise??



Sofia comes in 3 different sizes: Large (~$1990), medium (~$1890), and small (~$1650).  The size of the black Sofia in the picture you quoted is large. I use the large Sofia for a carry-on when I travel or when I have to carry stuff for work.  For daily use, I usually carry medium soft sofia (in Pompei color in post#107), small black Sofia, or small brown Sofia.  I'm 5' 4" and about 100lbs.   

Where did you see 30% discount on a small Sofia.  I might be interested in adding another color to my Ferragamo collection  .


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> Sofia comes in 3 different sizes: Large (~$1990), medium (~$1890), and small (~$1650).  The size of the black Sofia in the picture you quoted is large. I use the large Sofia for a carry-on when I travel or when I have to carry stuff for work.  For daily use, I usually carry medium soft sofia (in Pompei color in post#107), small black Sofia, or small brown Sofia.  I'm 5' 4" and about 100lbs.
> 
> Where did you see 30% discount on a small Sofia.  I might be interested in adding another color to my Ferragamo collection  .



Thank you so much for your info. The company is from Jap, they ship bags to singapore for free. I'm going to be in S'pore soon so decided to buy a few bags there!! I live in NZ, we don't have balenciaga, chanel, etc. here.  So, I have to take a chance to get these brands of bag.....If I order it online from the States, I have to pay shipment fee and duty tax (15% - 20%).  Too expensive!! 

I'm not sure how legitimate are they tho!? Here is the link  http://www.stylez-online.com. HOpe you will find some cheap deal here. Let me know aye!!


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> Sofia comes in 3 different sizes: Large (~$1990), medium (~$1890), and small (~$1650).  The size of the black Sofia in the picture you quoted is large. I use the large Sofia for a carry-on when I travel or when I have to carry stuff for work.  For daily use, I usually carry medium soft sofia (in Pompei color in post#107), small black Sofia, or small brown Sofia.  I'm 5' 4" and about 100lbs.
> 
> Where did you see 30% discount on a small Sofia.  I might be interested in adding another color to my Ferragamo collection  .



Thank you for the info. Hey, have you got my reply message? and the link of the website that has 30% discount?? If not, then here you go....well, I have bought the sofia small bag, after, the bag went out of stock!! I'm lucky to grab the very last one!! 

May be you could find something you like in this website, let me know aye! 

http://www.stylez-online.com/


----------



## TalkPurse

ah_tracy said:


> Thank you for the info. Hey, have you got my reply message? and the link of the website that has 30% discount?? If not, then here you go....well, I have bought the sofia small bag, after, the bag went out of stock!! I'm lucky to grab the very last one!!
> 
> May be you could find something you like in this website, let me know aye!
> 
> http://www.stylez-online.com/




Thank you for the link.  Please post pics when you receive yours.


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> Thank you for the link.  Please post pics when you receive yours.



Hey, please don't order anything from this website. I found another website http://longchampbagsonsale.net/ .... that they seems selling the same stuff and having the same pictures too!! The lady told me the company is from Japan. But ..... I'm not sure stylez does sell real stuff. I have asked my bank to stop the payment. I hope I could have my $ bag!!  This is my first time order from the net!! 

I have heard if you make a payment thru' paypal, you can't claim back to $ once it has goes thru'!  So worry now!!


----------



## TalkPurse

ah_tracy said:


> Hey, please don't order anything from this website. I found another website http://longchampbagsonsale.net/ .... that they seems selling the same stuff and having the same pictures too!! The lady told me the company is from Japan. But ..... I'm not sure stylez does sell real stuff. I have asked my bank to stop the payment. I hope I could have my $ bag!!  This is my first time order from the net!!
> 
> I have heard if you make a payment thru' paypal, you can't claim back to $ once it has goes thru'!  So worry now!!



I am so sorry to hear this.  This is the reason I stay away from these sites and only purchase directly from the SF site or from other reputable vendors like Bloomingdales, Nordstrom, Saks, etc.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  This is the reason I stay away from these sites and only purchase directly from the SF site or from other reputable vendors like Bloomingdales, Nordstrom, Saks, etc.  Please keep us posted.



The lady was responded to my emails + facebook wall messages real quick and blah-blah ... apologize for the inconvenient caused. She explained again all items selling in stylezonline are authentic, the co. also GST registered in S'pore. She also promised I could take the bag to ferragamo B. for authentication. If the bag isn't real, they will give me full refund. At first I insisted to cancel the purchase, where she did. I phoned her office in S'pore, it does exist...after all the conversations we had for like about 3 hours. She even gave me her cell phone no. for any problems happen after I got the bag....so, I've decided to go ahead with the purchase! 

I will update you again whether they are legitimate company, aye! I'm taking the risk ..... I know I'm a silly gal!


----------



## luvlatte

Here's my humble vara shoes collection so far. I love vara shoes!


----------



## GemsBerry

Here's my favorite piece from my Ferragamo collection to start with - python poppy hobo. Purchased last Spring from Ferragamo internet shop. More to come=)


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  This is the reason I stay away from these sites and only purchase directly from the SF site or from other reputable vendors like Bloomingdales, Nordstrom, Saks, etc.  Please keep us posted.



Hi, I have finally got my sofia bag from http://www.stylez-online.com/ ! as you can see my another thread about the having another one in black colour! 

The bag has got authenticated by one of the ferra's SA in s'pore. They bag is genuine. Happy as!!  I will have her this Jan. Can't wait! 

Think stylez does sell 'real' stuff. Now, thinking of getting the large size!


----------



## TalkPurse

ah_tracy said:


> Hi, I have finally got my sofia bag from http://www.stylez-online.com/ ! as you can see my another thread about the having another one in black colour!
> 
> The bag has got authenticated by one of the ferra's SA in s'pore. They bag is genuine. Happy as!!  I will have her this Jan. Can't wait!
> 
> Think stylez does sell 'real' stuff. Now, thinking of getting the large size!



Congrats!!  A couple of modeling photos maybe?


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi, this is another Ferragamo baby in silver lizard with gunmetal hardware. Purchased this Summer in Ferragamo store on 5th Avenue.


----------



## Mallhaciel

luvlatte said:


> Here's my humble vara shoes collection so far. I love vara shoes!



gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## ah_tracy

TalkPurse said:


> Congrats!!  A couple of modeling photos maybe?



Thank you. I will get the bag in Jan. Will model a few pictures then.


----------



## SamW

zhuzhu said:


> My first pair... so comfy! Varina in Horse-hair... :sunnies


They are comfy, aren't they?! I have a pair of black varina in suede and they look so similar to yours  In fact, the varinas are the only shoes I've tried that didn't give me blisters on my heels after the first wear.


----------



## SamW

SamW said:


> They are comfy, aren't they?! I have a pair of black varina in suede and they look so similar to yours  In fact, the varinas are the only shoes I've tried that didn't give me blisters on my heels after the first wear.


I just don't know how to protect or maintain the suede and I'm so afraid it'll get dirty...hate it when I wearing them and it starts to rain


----------



## solitudelove

vt92009 said:


> I lusted after this bag after seeing it in NYC last summer, and then bought it on sale in Singapore over the holidays!  They made 800 of this limited edition bag for the 80th anniversary.  I love it!


  gorgeous bag!!! how much was it?


----------



## solitudelove

Mallhaciel said:


> here's one of my latest ferragamo purchases from milan:


  this is so cute!


----------



## solitudelove

hsiaolin said:


> My first Ferragamo purse.  I just bought it two weeks ago.  I am totally in love with it.  The bag is much lighter than I expected (lighter than any other designers' bags I have).


cute bag! love it!


----------



## bagsr4ever

Which Ferragamo belt would you recommend?


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm wearing my vara flats today.  I believe they are from the 09FA collection!  My feet are a little wide and the flats stretched out at the side, but otherwise they are in good shape lol.


----------



## gtn_strtd

And one of the YSL's as well


----------



## alisonanna

wow - I just realized that I have a "collection"!


----------



## umbriel

I've only have Ferragamo shoes and accessories thus far, the Varas and Varinas are simply irresistable. Here is a picture of my shoe collection taken from my blog.


----------



## GemsBerry

My recent addition Loe from SS12, purchased in King of Prussia.
* Sorry it was really cold when I took the picture *


----------



## No Cute

alisonanna said:


> wow - I just realized that I have a "collection"!





kohl_mascara said:


> I'm wearing my vara flats today.  I believe they are from the 09FA collection!  My feet are a little wide and the flats stretched out at the side, but otherwise they are in good shape lol.





umbriel said:


> I've only have Ferragamo shoes and accessories thus far, the Varas and Varinas are simply irresistable. Here is a picture of my shoe collection taken from my blog.





GemsBerry said:


> My recent addition Loe from SS12, purchased in King of Prussia.
> * Sorry it was really cold when I took the picture *



Love it all!


----------



## BgaHolic

GemsBerry said:


> My recent addition Loe from SS12, purchased in King of Prussia.
> * Sorry it was really cold when I took the picture *


 Loooooove the bag!!!!


----------



## BgaHolic

alisonanna said:


> wow - I just realized that I have a "collection"!


 What a unique collection! Love!!!


----------



## donpisto

Picked up these sneakers a few days after Christmas.


----------



## bubbleloba

My Icona Continental Wallet. Got it in late December.


----------



## myfavebag




----------



## No Cute

Love everything!

My one and only vintage crossbody:


----------



## myfavebag




----------



## myfavebag




----------



## maggiesze1

I only have one pair of Ferragamos, but hope to get more! 

Introducing my Pink Glitter Varinas!


----------



## Katie2106

Honestly, I am not a big fan of ferragamo bags, however I love their shoes, especially ballerinas))


----------



## shirleyser




----------



## GemsBerry

Katie2106 said:


> Honestly, I am not a big fan of ferragamo bags, however I love their shoes, especially ballerinas))


 
Gorgeous bow flats!




shirleyser said:


>


 

Slingbacks look so sexy!


----------



## TaZ583

Same here katie


----------



## Katie2106

TaZ583 said:


> Same here katie




OMG I love your flats! especially the open-toe ones!  are those the jelly slides? I think i need another pair now..)))


----------



## Katie2106

Ladies, anyone knows a  online boutique where can I find Ferragamo shoes? with worldwide shipping please, if you know any...)


----------



## Katie2106

TaZ583 said:


> Same here katie




i just found same like your jelly bow flats on ebay.. Can you please tell me if your jelly once are same size as the leather flats? And are they comfy enough?) tia


----------



## TaZ583

Katie2106 said:
			
		

> i just found same like your jelly bow flats on ebay.. Can you please tell me if your jelly once are same size as the leather flats? And are they comfy enough?) tia



I think it's 1size smaller than my other ferragamo size. I usually wear sz 8 but for these jelly they only have sz 7 for the biggest size (as i remember) im still at my office right now. But if you're in no hurry , i will check it for as soon as i got home


----------



## Katie2106

TaZ583 said:


> I think it's 1size smaller than my other ferragamo size. I usually wear sz 8 but for these jelly they only have sz 7 for the biggest size (as i remember) im still at my office right now. But if you're in no hurry , i will check it for as soon as i got home



I am not in a hurry, so pleeease if you can check it for me)) I will really appreciate it) thank you in advance))


----------



## pjlatte

My latest Ferragamo flats!!




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TaZ583

pjlatte said:
			
		

> My latest Ferragamo flats!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Omggg its sooo prettyyyyyyyy


----------



## TaZ583

Katie2106 said:
			
		

> I am not in a hurry, so pleeease if you can check it for me)) I will really appreciate it) thank you in advance))



I just checked it. My leather ferragamo size is 8,5 and the jelly one is 8. So its only 0,5 different  hope it help


----------



## Katie2106

TaZ583 said:


> I just checked it. My leather ferragamo size is 8,5 and the jelly one is 8. So its only 0,5 different  hope it help



Thank you very much!))


----------



## Katie2106

pjlatte said:


> My latest Ferragamo flats!!
> 
> View attachment 1613342
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



awesome flats!! congrats)))


----------



## pjlatte

TaZ583 said:


> Omggg its sooo prettyyyyyyyy





Katie2106 said:


> awesome flats!! congrats)))



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## bubbleloba

pjlatte said:


> My latest Ferragamo flats!!
> 
> View attachment 1613342
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love this!!


----------



## english jr.

My Ferragamo My Pretty


----------



## Sweetea

My latest purchases of SF. Sofia bag, a matching shoes (sandal), plus another color (not sure the name of the color).


----------



## horibe

Wow!  Love all the bags here!  Maybe I may have to re-start collecting Ferragamo bags 

Here's my vintage Ferragamo bag circa somewhere around 94...


----------



## GemsBerry

english jr. said:


> My Ferragamo My Pretty


 
Pretty indeed. Very elegant.



Sweetea said:


> My latest purchases of SF. Sofia bag, a matching shoes (sandal), plus another color (not sure the name of the color).
> 
> View attachment 1627402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627405
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627404
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627403


 
Congrats! Coral is so hot for Spring!



horibe said:


> Wow! Love all the bags here! Maybe I may have to re-start collecting Ferragamo bags
> 
> Here's my vintage Ferragamo bag circa somewhere around 94...


 
Timeless classic. And such a great condition!


----------



## yenisha

W clutch in midnight blue with gold hardware (comes with removeable long chain strap).  Love!


----------



## yanyan2

english jr. said:


> My Ferragamo My Pretty


 
Have the same shoes as you. Love them too


----------



## juliet2000

yenisha said:


> W clutch in midnight blue with gold hardware (comes with removeable long chain strap).  Love!



Very pretty! Love it!


----------



## Strictmuffin

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum..


----------



## innga

Hi does anyone know tell me where I can buy here so thin belt?
I never seem to find it (((


----------



## Katie2106

presenting my new toe bow pumps + my whole collection of Ferragamo!


----------



## mochaccino

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum! Here are my finds from today:

Carla 70 in patent prune (7C)




and in blood red (7.5B)



In case anyone is looking for sizing info like I was, these are 7C and 7.5B. The widths are almost identical at 3 in and 2 9/10 in, and the lengths are 9 1/2 in and 9 4/5 in from heel to the point (so the actual lengths are a bit shorter than that).  Hopefully this helps!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mochaccino

Katie2106 said:


> presenting my new toe bow pumps + my whole collection of Ferragamo!



So pretty! I love the colors


----------



## kygrljacki

pink angel said:


> This is actually a handphone charm but I use it as a bag charm


Such a cute little accessory!


----------



## linkages

mochaccino said:


> So pretty! I love the colors


Very nice choice of colors. I mostly see blacks or blues, so quite refreshing and rare to see this.


----------



## linkages

english jr. said:


> My Ferragamo My Pretty


I've bought the same pair recently, but different color (oxblood). Liked the design, etc a lot, but was a little disappointed with the quality of the leather. How do these feel to you?


----------



## linkages

Sweetea said:


> My latest purchases of SF. Sofia bag, a matching shoes (sandal), plus another color (not sure the name of the color).
> 
> View attachment 1627402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627405
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627404
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627403


These are awesome! Congrants!


----------



## linkages

juliet2000 said:


> Very pretty! Love it!


Agree. Adorable clutch. I have seen matching flats at Sacks if you are in the US.


----------



## linkages

GemsBerry said:


> Gorgeous bow flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slingbacks look so sexy!


SF bags are awesome. It is more about how they are made, rather than looks. And they look simple and not flashy, yet very classy.


----------



## mochaccino

innga said:
			
		

> Hi does anyone know tell me where I can buy here so thin belt?
> I never seem to find it (((



I saw it at Nordstrom last weekend. I think you can ask your local store to order it for you if they don't carry it. I can't remember if it was in their online catalogue...


----------



## chicology

Katie2106 said:


> presenting my new toe bow pumps + my whole collection of Ferragamo!


Such a nice colourful collection!


mochaccino said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum! Here are my finds from today:
> 
> Carla 70 in patent prune (7C)
> View attachment 1642495
> View attachment 1642494
> 
> 
> and in blood red (7.5B)
> View attachment 1642505
> 
> 
> In case anyone is looking for sizing info like I was, these are 7C and 7.5B. The widths are almost identical at 3 in and 2 9/10 in, and the lengths are 9 1/2 in and 9 4/5 in from heel to the point (so the actual lengths are a bit shorter than that).  Hopefully this helps!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love both colours!


----------



## chicology

umbriel said:


> I've only have Ferragamo shoes and accessories thus far, the Varas and Varinas are simply irresistable. Here is a picture of my shoe collection taken from my blog.


Love your collection!


----------



## tcts0312

I love SF shoes so much~ because they fit my wide feet so well!!

Here is my small collection~


----------



## tcts0312

And the wallet I just got in March~


----------



## GemsBerry

tcts0312 said:


> I love SF shoes so much~ because they fit my wide feet so well!!
> 
> Here is my small collection~
> View attachment 1688286
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688287
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688288
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688285
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688289


 


tcts0312 said:


> And the wallet I just got in March~
> 
> View attachment 1688290


 
Very nice collection


----------



## No Cute

tcts0312 said:


> I love SF shoes so much~ because they fit my wide feet so well!!
> 
> Here is my small collection~
> View attachment 1688286
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688287
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688288
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688285
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688289



Beautiful collection.  I especially like the teal.

SF fit wide feet, really? I've seen mostly narrows when looking at used ones, so I didn't think my wide feet could be fit. Yay for my feet!


----------



## tcts0312

No Cute said:


> Beautiful collection.  I especially like the teal.
> 
> SF fit wide feet, really? I've seen mostly narrows when looking at used ones, so I didn't think my wide feet could be fit. Yay for my feet!



I live in Asia. The C or D lines in Asia are actually wider than in US and Europe. I had purchased SF shoes from US, Taiwan and China. And, my friend used to work in SF, China confirmed that. Hope it helps.


----------



## tcts0312

GemsBerry said:


> Very nice collection



Thanks~~ just can't say no to SF!!


----------



## No Cute

tcts0312 said:


> I live in Asia. The C or D lines in Asia are actually wider than in US and Europe. I had purchased SF shoes from US, Taiwan and China. And, my friend used to work in SF, China confirmed that. Hope it helps.



That's great to know, thank you.  I got my best friend a gift pair of pumps for 20 bucks  on Bonanza, they fit me.  I'm an 8.5 wide (maybe C) but her 9 B worked. Nice.


----------



## cherho

My Ferragamo Headbands.


----------



## chicology

Leather hairclip in jean colour


----------



## whoisthat




----------



## hermesdaisuki

Love sf shoes. Unlike my cl pumps, I can actually walk in them. Lol..here are some of my sf shoes.  thx for letting me share.


----------



## GemsBerry

OMG, your collection is amazing! Ultimate Ferragamo boutique 


hermesdaisuki said:


> Love sf shoes. Unlike my cl pumps, I can actually walk in them. Lol..here are some of my sf shoes.  thx for letting me share.


----------



## summerdaffodil

^Agreed! TDF


----------



## hermesdaisuki

GemsBerry said:


> OMG, your collection is amazing! Ultimate Ferragamo boutique


 


summerdaffodil said:


> ^Agreed! TDF


 Thank you for your kind words!!!


----------



## chicology

hermesdaisuki said:


> Love sf shoes. Unlike my cl pumps, I can actually walk in them. Lol..here are some of my sf shoes.  thx for letting me share.



Lovely collection!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chicology said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you, chicology! I just bought a few more pairs!!! SF shoes are super addictive!! lol....


----------



## chicology

hermesdaisuki said:


> Thank you, chicology! I just bought a few more pairs!!! SF shoes are super addictive!! lol....



Please share your new purchases!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chicology said:
			
		

> Please share your new purchases!



Here you are!


----------



## No Cute

Gorgeous!!! ^^^  Second row, far right berry color...wow!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

No Cute said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!! ^^^  Second row, far right berry color...wow!



Thank you my dear. Thats one of my favs too.


----------



## summerdaffodil

Oh my, this is definitely Ferragamo shoe po*n for me


----------



## hermesdaisuki

summerdaffodil said:
			
		

> Oh my, this is definitely Ferragamo shoe po*n for me



Lol...I am so happy that you like them! Thanks for checking out the photos!


----------



## yukiechan

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!



Omg! Hermesdaisuki, how can these be a few more pairs only?! Showed this to hubby who's beginning to nag at me coz I 've been buying quite a few pairs of shoes too but from various brands. Your collection is tdf!!!

Do you have the varina that changes colour? Do you normally buy half a size bigger?

Sorry, so many questions. Tried SF couple of years back but it was so painful I steered clear of SF for years. Keen on the varina that changes colour though.


----------



## lkweh

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!


Wow..your collection is amazing. You can open sf store yourself  Do you find that all sf shoes are comfortable? I just bought a pair of slide (sandals) in grey patent and I am surprised that it's not that comfortable. It hurts the corner of my toe where it rubs on the sandals. Typically I am fine with other sf shoes. Perhaps it's depending on the style?


----------



## hermesdaisuki

yukiechan said:
			
		

> Omg! Hermesdaisuki, how can these be a few more pairs only?! Showed this to hubby who's beginning to nag at me coz I 've been buying quite a few pairs of shoes too but from various brands. Your collection is tdf!!!
> 
> Do you have the varina that changes colour? Do you normally buy half a size bigger?
> 
> Sorry, so many questions. Tried SF couple of years back but it was so painful I steered clear of SF for years. Keen on the varina that changes colour though.



Thank you so much, yukiechan. &#24184;&#24693;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#65281; from my previous picture ( i attached it for you again ) you can see the bi-colored ones in second row from top if those are the ones you referred to. I go true to size with ferragamo. I normally wear 35.5 in manolo and same size in sf. When I go back to ny, sometimes I buy half a size bigger with narrower width though. They fit perfectly too. HTH


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lkweh said:
			
		

> Wow..your collection is amazing. You can open sf store yourself  Do you find that all sf shoes are comfortable? I just bought a pair of slide (sandals) in grey patent and I am surprised that it's not that comfortable. It hurts the corner of my toe where it rubs on the sandals. Typically I am fine with other sf shoes. Perhaps it's depending on the style?


Thank you for your kind comments, my dear. I do find sf shoes to be very comfortable especially with the models with wider width in Asia. If I wear A width, I will feel a bit hurt. But B,c,d width are all very comfy for me. HTH.


----------



## chicology

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!


Lovely collection!! Thanks for sharing with us, fellow Ferragamo fans


----------



## yukiechan

hermesdaisuki said:


> Thank you so much, yukiechan. &#24184;&#24693;&#12385;&#12419;&#12435;&#65281; from my previous picture ( i attached it for you again ) you can see the bi-colored ones in second row from top if those are the ones you referred to. I go true to size with ferragamo. I normally wear 35.5 in manolo and same size in sf. When I go back to ny, sometimes I buy half a size bigger with narrower width though. They fit perfectly too. HTH



I was actually referring to the pre-fall thermal dependent varina. Didn't know that the width is different in Asia though. Well, I just learnt something from you.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

yukiechan said:
			
		

> I was actually referring to the pre-fall thermal dependent varina. Didn't know that the width is different in Asia though. Well, I just learnt something from you.



I learned something from you too.  I don't think I have seen that yet. Shall keep u posted on that my friend.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chicology said:
			
		

> Lovely collection!! Thanks for sharing with us, fellow Ferragamo fans



You are most welcome!


----------



## lkweh

hermesdaisuki said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, my dear. I do find sf shoes to be very comfortable especially with the models with wider width in Asia. If I wear A width, I will feel a bit hurt. But B,c,d width are all very comfy for me. HTH.


Thanks for your answer, hermesdaisuki


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

hermesdaisuki said:


> Love sf shoes. Unlike my cl pumps, I can actually walk in them. Lol..here are some of my sf shoes.  thx for letting me share.



Holy smokes!  You have awesome shoes and an awesome closet!  I want to see more pictures of your closet!!


----------



## No Cute

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Holy smokes!  You have awesome shoes and an awesome closet!  I want to see more pictures of your closet!!


I want to have a playdate in her closet!


----------



## summerdaffodil

hermesdaisuki said:


> Lol...I am so happy that you like them! Thanks for checking out the photos!



You're most welcome. Just like others, wouldn't mind to see your closet too .


----------



## Demen

My first SF bag


----------



## GemsBerry

Very nice classic shape and great neutral colour that will go with everything. Congrats!!



Demen said:


> My first SF bag


----------



## Demen

GemsBerry said:


> Very nice classic shape and great neutral colour that will go with everything. Congrats!!


 
Thank you, dear


----------



## hermesdaisuki

BonVoyageBaby said:
			
		

> Holy smokes!  You have awesome shoes and an awesome closet!  I want to see more pictures of your closet!!






			
				No Cute said:
			
		

> I want to have a playdate in her closet!






			
				summerdaffodil said:
			
		

> You're most welcome. Just like others, wouldn't mind to see your closet too .



You guys are hilarious! I shared a photo before filling up the closet in Hermes forum. Let me try if I can find it somewhere.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Demen said:
			
		

> My first SF bag



Congrats my friend. Very nice purchase!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Here you are. I will share picture when it is fully filled. I am too lazy. It is only half way done.


----------



## Demen

hermesdaisuki said:


> Congrats my friend. Very nice purchase!



Thank you, my friend


----------



## Blessings Inc

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!


 
OMGGGGGGGGG I  ur collection!!! Congrats!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Blessings Inc said:
			
		

> OMGGGGGGGGG I  ur collection!!! Congrats!



Thank you my dear. Sf shoes are really addictive. Sigh....


----------



## Blessings Inc

They are addictive for sure!!! Your collection has always been my dream!!!


----------



## bittenbythebag

The only Ferragamos I own.  Hoping to have more of these jellies.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

bittenbythebag said:
			
		

> The only Ferragamos I own.  Hoping to have more of these jellies.



Very nice collection.  I am sure you will be sharing with us your new jellies in no time!


----------



## vdb

myfavebag said:


> sorry, here's the bag, one with flash, the other is more the actual color



This is very nice handbag!Congratulations


----------



## xoAKIxo

New to Ferragamo, beginning of a new addiction  May have to get the other jellies next!


----------



## BerlinPrincess

Omo so jealous 





hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

My latest purchase. I got a little carried away in Las Vegas but it was just so pretty.


----------



## GemsBerry

She is a stunner! Congrats!!


Puttin On Ayers said:


> My latest purchase. I got a little carried away in Las Vegas but it was just so pretty.


----------



## OoeyGooeyLouis

Hm, trying to figure out how to post pictures


----------



## jburgh

OoeyGooeyLouis said:


> Hm, trying to figure out how to post pictures



Look here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## No Cute

Puttin On Ayers said:


> My latest purchase. I got a little carried away in Las Vegas but it was just so pretty.



Oh, that is pretty.  
\


----------



## tesoropanda

Loving my leopard print bag I bought last year


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xoAKIxo said:


> New to Ferragamo, beginning of a new addiction  May have to get the other jellies next!



What a great start!!! these shoes are so classy and beautiful!!! congrats.



Puttin On Ayers said:


> My latest purchase. I got a little carried away in Las Vegas but it was just so pretty.





tesoropanda said:


> Loving my leopard print bag I bought last year



Amazing bags, ladies!!! great choices.


----------



## fanmiu

This is my little collection for now. Only started liking SF shoes a year ago. I ordered some more flats and it is on the way to me, will upload later. Thank for looking and I hope you all like it.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

fanmiu said:


> This is my little collection for now. Only started liking SF shoes a year ago. I ordered some more flats and it is on the way to me, will upload later. Thank for looking and I hope you all like it.



congrats. very nice!!!


----------



## fanmiu

hermesdaisuki said:


> congrats. very nice!!!



Thanks Love your collection!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

fanmiu said:


> Thanks Love your collection!



 you are so kind. thanks my dear.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

This is a pair I bought a few weeks ago.  Shared at H sub forum and thought I should add this pair to this thread too. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## fanmiu

hermesdaisuki said:


> This is a pair I bought a few weeks ago.  Shared at H sub forum and thought I should add this pair to this thread too. Thanks for letting me share.




Love it, it's so elegant. I see that most of your collection are heels. I can't wear heels for too long, wish I can wear heels more often.


----------



## fanmiu

Ok, here is what I recently got. 3 pairs of Ferragamo Flats. This was an impulse buy, I am feeling kinda guilty right now and definitely not letting my boyfriend know about this. Because I also recently purchase a pair of Chanel flats and YSL flat. (I do think Ferragamo is definitely much more comfortable than Chanel.) So I bought total of 5 pairs of flats within one month... anyone ever felt guilty like me? I want to know what you girls think of the colors, should I return a pair or two? Or... should I keep them all?







































Please don't mind the towel, for some reason I had to put a towel under the shoes in order to show the true color of the gold flats.


----------



## No Cute

^^^Your shoes are pretty.  I really like the two tone.

You say the Chanel are not comfortable.  What about returning those?  Also, if you feel guilty or want to hide the purchases from SO (and who among us hasn't done that), consider whether any of the shoes are worth the stress.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

fanmiu said:


> Love it, it's so elegant. I see that most of your collection are heels. I can't wear heels for too long, wish I can wear heels more often.



Thanks, my dear. This pair is incredibly comfortable. I highly recommend!!!

You are absolutely right about me not buying flats so often. I am just used to heels. 

I like your new purchases. Especially the gold and the two tone ones. I think if I were you, I would choose the beige one to return because the gold pair can fill all the beige's function and it is a bit more glamourous and special. But they are all so lovely. it is a hard decision.


----------



## fanmiu

No Cute said:


> ^^^Your shoes are pretty.  I really like the two tone.
> 
> You say the Chanel are not comfortable.  What about returning those?  Also, if you feel guilty or want to hide the purchases from SO (and who among us hasn't done that), consider whether any of the shoes are worth the stress.



Hi there, Thanks for the comments. I didn't think of returning the Chanel because I already took it to my cobbler, and it has sole protectors on them, so I can't return it anymore. It is also the only pair of Chanel I have, it would make sense to return Ferragamo flats. 

But you are right, hiding something from my BF is making me feel even more guilty.


----------



## fanmiu

hermesdaisuki said:


> Thanks, my dear. This pair is incredibly comfortable. I highly recommend!!!
> 
> You are absolutely right about me not buying flats so often. I am just used to heels.
> 
> I like your new purchases. Especially the gold and the two tone ones. I think if I were you, I would choose the beige one to return because the gold pair can fill all the beige's function and it is a bit more glamourous and special. But they are all so lovely. it is a hard decision.



From the few pair of flats you have, I love all of the choices you made. 

You are right this is a difficult decision I love the gold tone and the two tones one as well, not that I don't like the beige one but I bought it for everyday use. This is so hard... they are all so lovely. I still have some time before I can no longer return it, so I am gonna see how I feel about them. Ferragamo is just so additive!


----------



## PoshVintageCH

The thing I really adore about Ferragamo are their metallic and pale colours. I can often tell a Ferragamo item from a mile away because of the colour


----------



## nordin1n

Just wanna share with you my Ferragamo collections. 

This shoe and purse  were my first Ferragamo, bought them 16 years ago. Not sure what the name is. They still look  pretty good. 






And the whole family photo


----------



## GemsBerry

Love your collection. So elegant and classic!!



nordin1n said:


> Just wanna share with you my Ferragamo collections.
> 
> This shoe and purse  were my first Ferragamo, bought them 16 years ago. Not sure what the name is. They still look  pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950005
> 
> 
> And the whole family photo


----------



## GemsBerry

Gorgeous! my favs are lavender/black, but all of them look great. I wouldn't return any of these babies
Once I bought three pairs of Tod's flats in a month plus othes shoes, so 5 pairs  can happen to anyone




fanmiu said:


> Ok, here is what I recently got. 3 pairs of Ferragamo Flats. This was an impulse buy, I am feeling kinda guilty right now and definitely not letting my boyfriend know about this. Because I also recently purchase a pair of Chanel flats and YSL flat. (I do think Ferragamo is definitely much more comfortable than Chanel.) So I bought total of 5 pairs of flats within one month... anyone ever felt guilty like me? I want to know what you girls think of the colors, should I return a pair or two? Or... should I keep them all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mind the towel, for some reason I had to put a towel under the shoes in order to show the true color of the gold flats.


----------



## nordin1n

GemsBerry said:
			
		

> Love your collection. So elegant and classic!!



Thanks dear


----------



## fanmiu

GemsBerry said:


> Gorgeous! my favs are lavender/black, but all of them look great. I wouldn't return any of these babies
> Once I bought three pairs of Tod's flats in a month plus othes shoes, so 5 pairs  can happen to anyone



Thank you! I decided to keep all of them


----------



## No Cute

nordin1n said:


> Just wanna share with you my Ferragamo collections.
> 
> This shoe and purse  were my first Ferragamo, bought them 16 years ago. Not sure what the name is. They still look  pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950005
> 
> 
> And the whole family photo



Beautiful!


----------



## elainedelainey

*Here's my Ferragamo soft W bag, so in love with the color, here's a pict I took when I was vacationing in London * 
_I just got a plum colored ferragamo cuff with GHW, will take a pict and post it soon! _


----------



## seton

elainedelainey said:


> *Here's my Ferragamo soft W bag, so in love with the color, here's a pict I took when I was vacationing in London *
> _I just got a plum colored ferragamo cuff with GHW, will take a pict and post it soon! _




gorg!


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful bag, Elaine.  It really looks awesome on you!


----------



## CPA

My small sofia collection


----------



## GemsBerry

Love colours!!



CPA said:


> My small sofia collection


----------



## BritAbroad

CPA said:


> My small sofia collection



Gorgeous trio! I especially love the red, do you know what red it is?


----------



## BritAbroad

nordin1n said:


> Just wanna share with you my Ferragamo collections.
> 
> This shoe and purse  were my first Ferragamo, bought them 16 years ago. Not sure what the name is. They still look  pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950005
> 
> 
> And the whole family photo



They look brand new, amazing for 16 years old! Timeless style, I love these classics, congrats on getting such wonderful investment pieces.


----------



## CPA

BritAbroad said:


> Gorgeous trio! I especially love the red, do you know what red it is?



Hi,  it's called lava,  it's more like an orange color.


----------



## BritAbroad

CPA said:


> Hi,  it's called lava,  it's more like an orange color.



It's stunning...


----------



## CPA

BritAbroad said:


> It's stunning...



Thanks.


----------



## nordin1n

BritAbroad said:
			
		

> They look brand new, amazing for 16 years old! Timeless style, I love these classics, congrats on getting such wonderful investment pieces.



Yes, these Vara classics make me appreciate Ferragamo purses more! Tq


----------



## Meeju

My very first Ferragamo bag, bought while I was in Rome.. really love the combo!


----------



## bagdoll

^gorgeous!!^


----------



## SFDiva

I love it!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Vesuvia

My first post with my Ferragamo purse. She is functional and very roomy, but not heavy.


----------



## Vesuvia

Cashmere & silk scarf by Ferragamo. So cosy


----------



## Vesuvia

Meeju said:


> My very first Ferragamo bag, bought while I was in Rome.. really love the combo!


Very nice bag & colors. Love it.


----------



## Vesuvia

My Ferragamos always need few hours, a little suffering and some walking after they get very comfortable.


----------



## mf19

My varina and vara collection:


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo bag and wallet.


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo bag and wallet.


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo


----------



## Ines12

Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo


My Ferragamo bag


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo bag





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo bag


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo bag


----------



## Ines12

Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo bag


My bag


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo wallet


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo wallet





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo wallet


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo wallet





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo wallet


----------



## Ines12

My Ferragamo wallet





Ines12 said:


> My Ferragamo wallet


----------



## datzla

xoAKIxo said:


> New to Ferragamo, beginning of a new addiction  May have to get the other jellies next!



I have the exact same pairs of shoes as yours!  Both of them


----------



## datzla

whoisthat said:


>



Oh my goodness - this looks very cute and nice.

Where did you get it and how much?  I wanna get one too!!!


----------



## datzla

yenisha said:


> W clutch in midnight blue with gold hardware (comes with removeable long chain strap).  Love!



I wanna get this mini bag too.  How do you like it?


----------



## datzla

See hi to my SF shoes 



I have a couple of the bags and wallets in my in-law place and my own place.  Wait till I gather them all together.  I will need to post it here to share


----------



## janoame

I've had only this one, but made from SOOOO soft leather!


----------



## Qwabbles

janoame said:


> I've had only this one, but made from SOOOO soft leather!


Wow! this is a true classic! You're very lucky to have that =)


----------



## HHPmom

My SF shoes. The velveteen purple and black with suede tabs in the front (or to the right of the top picture) are about 20 years old. The boots are about 10 years old. The loafer's logo (near the boots) can be switched from gold to silver by turning the buckle over. The gray pair with pink is from Nordstrom Rack for $135.


----------



## GemsBerry

Lucky you! especially you got an amazing deal on grey pumps with pink stitching, I have the same shoes and I bought them for $550 in Ferragamo boutique on 5th Avenue.



HHPmom said:


> My SF shoes. The velveteen purple and black with suede tabs in the front (or to the right of the top picture) are about 20 years old. The boots are about 10 years old. The loafer's logo (near the boots) can be switched from gold to silver by turning the buckle over. The gray pair with pink is from Nordstrom Rack for $135.


----------



## Cyda

Just bought these.. This is the beginning.  Looking forward to adding more shoes.


----------



## smarts

I only have one Ferragamo handbag. It's a limited edition handbag that I picked up at their museum boutique in Florence during my summer trip to Italy last year.


----------



## seton

smarts said:


> I only have one Ferragamo handbag. It's a limited edition handbag that I picked up at their museum boutique in Florence during my summer trip to Italy last year.



that's a classic


----------



## diamondsr4ever

new baby i bought yday at their manila boutique. A crossbody that can do double duty as an evening clutch, i love the sleek, classic design that isn't too cutesy nor like that of a teenagers bag. Quite roomy too i can put in 2 cellphones, keys, mirror, lipstick and lipgloss, tissues, cards and cash with still some room left for more. Only problem is there's this crease on the flap shown in the photo its the only stock left and they only got it this thursday, i think this is because its calf leather or they folded the chain to make it shorter. What do you ladies think??


----------



## seton

diamondsr4ever said:


> new baby i bought yday at their manila boutique. A crossbody that can do double duty as an evening clutch, i love the sleek, classic design that isn't too cutesy nor like that of a teenagers bag. Quite roomy too i can put in 2 cellphones, keys, mirror, lipstick and lipgloss, tissues, cards and cash with still some room left for more. Only problem is there's this crease on the flap shown in the photo its the only stock left and they only got it this thursday, i think this is because its calf leather or they folded the chain to make it shorter. What do you ladies think??



very classy bag. I think that is the nature of the smooth leather


----------



## diamondsr4ever

thanks! the SA i talked to also told me the same thing


----------



## mf19

diamondsr4ever said:


> new baby i bought yday at their manila boutique. A crossbody that can do double duty as an evening clutch, i love the sleek, classic design that isn't too cutesy nor like that of a teenagers bag. Quite roomy too i can put in 2 cellphones, keys, mirror, lipstick and lipgloss, tissues, cards and cash with still some room left for more. Only problem is there's this crease on the flap shown in the photo its the only stock left and they only got it this thursday, i think this is because its calf leather or they folded the chain to make it shorter. What do you ladies think??



I think the crease would happen anyways and its barely noticeable (probably not at all without flash). It's super cute.. Congrats on your great purchase!


----------



## No Cute

smarts said:


> I only have one Ferragamo handbag. It's a limited edition handbag that I picked up at their museum boutique in Florence during my summer trip to Italy last year.





seton said:


> that's a classic



Lovely.



HHPmom said:


> My SF shoes. The velveteen purple and black with suede tabs in the front (or to the right of the top picture) are about 20 years old. The boots are about 10 years old. The loafer's logo (near the boots) can be switched from gold to silver by turning the buckle over. The gray pair with pink is from Nordstrom Rack for $135.



Wow!



Cyda said:


> Just bought these.. This is the beginning.  Looking forward to adding more shoes.



Cute shoes.



diamondsr4ever said:


> new baby i bought yday at their manila boutique. A crossbody that can do double duty as an evening clutch, i love the sleek, classic design that isn't too cutesy nor like that of a teenagers bag. Quite roomy too i can put in 2 cellphones, keys, mirror, lipstick and lipgloss, tissues, cards and cash with still some room left for more. Only problem is there's this crease on the flap shown in the photo its the only stock left and they only got it this thursday, i think this is because its calf leather or they folded the chain to make it shorter. What do you ladies think??



Love this bag.


----------



## LaLaLea

Hi all! Just to share my new wallet. I went to the boutique today to make an exchange (thanks to the lovely SAs). Brought this baby home. I have not been following SF much so I don't know if this is an old or new design but I just love it! 

I know these are not the best photos... especially with that mark on my bag (I did that to the poor baby, I probably packed my bag wrongly on a vacation and when I took it out from the luggage, there's that mark that I don't know how to repair!!)...



.. but I just wanted to share! *smiles!!* Thank youuu for letting me share!

P/S: Does anybody know how to make that press mark disappear on leather? Any help would be really great!! Thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

Very nice lady-like wallet!
As for scuff you can try to look for answer in leather care sub-forum http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/, maybe conditioning would help, anyway there are experts there that may know better.



LaLaLea said:


> Hi all! Just to share my new wallet. I went to the boutique today to make an exchange (thanks to the lovely SAs). Brought this baby home. I have not been following SF much so I don't know if this is an old or new design but I just love it!
> 
> I know these are not the best photos... especially with that mark on my bag (I did that to the poor baby, I probably packed my bag wrongly on a vacation and when I took it out from the luggage, there's that mark that I don't know how to repair!!)...
> 
> 
> 
> .. but I just wanted to share! *smiles!!* Thank youuu for letting me share!
> 
> P/S: Does anybody know how to make that press mark disappear on leather? Any help would be really great!! Thank you!


----------



## HHPmom

diamondsr4ever said:


> new baby i bought yday at their manila boutique. A crossbody that can do double duty as an evening clutch, i love the sleek, classic design that isn't too cutesy nor like that of a teenagers bag. Quite roomy too i can put in 2 cellphones, keys, mirror, lipstick and lipgloss, tissues, cards and cash with still some room left for more. Only problem is there's this crease on the flap shown in the photo its the only stock left and they only got it this thursday, i think this is because its calf leather or they folded the chain to make it shorter. What do you ladies think??


Very lovely. I have a red one of the same style. However, it is not convertible. The chain cannot be removed to turn into a clutch. Nevertheless, it's beautiful. I have not used mine yet. LOL.


----------



## HHPmom

HHPmom said:


> Very lovely. I have a red one of the same style. However, it is not convertible. The chain cannot be removed to turn into a clutch. Nevertheless, it's beautiful. I have not used mine yet. LOL.


Nevermind. I have an older version with a slightly different gancino. But the chain is similar and I cannot remove it.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

HHPmom said:


> Nevermind. I have an older version with a slightly different gancino. But the chain is similar and I cannot remove it.



yes it cannot be removed though their website stated otherwise, but one can always placed the chain inside


----------



## diamondsr4ever

with my ferragamo sandals


----------



## LaLaLea

GemsBerry said:


> Very nice lady-like wallet!
> As for scuff you can try to look for answer in leather care sub-forum http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-care-and-maintenance/, maybe conditioning would help, anyway there are experts there that may know better.



Thank you! 

And thanks for the advise. I'll try that.


----------



## angeluv101

My first pair of SFs! These jelly bermudas are so comfy


----------



## hoanglan1211

So these are my very first items from SF. They are really cute little bags in my fav colors : light pink and light blue. I'm so ready for summer now 

photouploads.com/images/imageyiy.jpg


photouploads.com/images/imagecoc.jpg



photouploads.com/images/imagefzf.jpg


----------



## BlondieB2013

So Classy.


----------



## monchichi52

My first pair! Finally! Don't know why I was holding back for so long


----------



## Coffee Addicted

monchichi52 said:


> My first pair! Finally! Don't know why I was holding back for so long



What is the name of the colour?


----------



## monchichi52

Coffee Addicted said:


> What is the name of the colour?



It should be new bisque


----------



## Ebonynoir

smarts said:


> I only have one Ferragamo handbag. It's a limited edition handbag that I picked up at their museum boutique in Florence during my summer trip to Italy last year.



lovely bag. I saw one on ebay but I wasn't sure its real. does your bag ID start with DY-23?


----------



## Coffee Addicted

monchichi52 said:


> It should be new bisque



Thanks!


----------



## LaLaLea

My new baby, had a nice surprise when I got home and realised that she goes well with my almost 2 year old heels.


----------



## smarts

Ebonynoir said:


> lovely bag. I saw one on ebay but I wasn't sure its real. does your bag ID start with DY-23?



Thank you. The ID tag does start with DY but not 23.


----------



## missjesf

Just wanted to share with y'all my first Ferragamo item! These will be my prom shoes and I will be wearing them next week  Found these at Nordstrom Rack for a reasonable price!


----------



## fashion_finds

Beautiful shoes ... congrats!


----------



## 4n6diva

This is my first Ferragamo purse!


----------



## 4n6diva

missjesf said:


> Just wanted to share with y'all my first Ferragamo item! These will be my prom shoes and I will be wearing them next week  Found these at Nordstrom Rack for a reasonable price!


Very cute! Have a great time dancing in those pretties at your prom


----------



## 4n6diva

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here you are!


Lovely collection!!


----------



## 4n6diva

hermesdaisuki said:


> You guys are hilarious! I shared a photo before filling up the closet in Hermes forum. Let me try if I can find it somewhere.


I would love to have a closet just like yours!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

4n6diva said:


> Lovely collection!!





4n6diva said:


> I would love to have a closet just like yours!!



 sorry that I didn't get to reply sooner. my notification is not working properly. Thanks so much for your sweet words. I am sure you will have an even better closet in no time!!! 

*Everyone's purchase is sooooo gorgeous. Wish I could go to the boutique now*


----------



## MashiBags

My humble little collection...the latest is the red pumps purchased yesterday from the Summer Sales.


----------



## GemsBerry

MashiBags said:


> My humble little collection...the latest is the red pumps purchased yesterday from the Summer Sales.
> View attachment 2193217


 
Beautiful ladylike collection! and colours are eye-candy!


----------



## 0nline.closet

My first ferragamo.


----------



## nordin1n

My latest addition


----------



## MashiBags

GemsBerry said:


> Beautiful ladylike collection! and colours are eye-candy!


Thank you, GemsBerry!


----------



## snp18

My first and all time favorite, bought in 2011, look pretty dirty though


----------



## snp18

Here are some of my collections - part I


----------



## snp18

and part II


----------



## snp18

finally my latest purchase this year


----------



## stefinity

snp18 said:


> Here are some of my collections - part I


I like the checkered flats! I don't see them much in boutiques though - must be part of a collection  Do you have tips to maintain all your ferragamo shoes since you have quite a few? Im thinking of applying leather products on them as I do for bags.


----------



## Babygal14

My weekend purchase from boutique 
Loving it


----------



## HHPmom

snp18, love your beige quilted ones.


----------



## snp18

stefinity said:


> I like the checkered flats! I don't see them much in boutiques though - must be part of a collection  Do you have tips to maintain all your ferragamo shoes since you have quite a few? Im thinking of applying leather products on them as I do for bags.


stefinity, thanks yes they're cute, got them from Thailand, not sure if it's part of any collection  I don't really take much of my shoes. I just clean them after use. For suede leather I put some spray on my shoes (I don't remember the name) that prevent water (but not waterproof) and liquid stains.


----------



## snp18

HHPmom said:


> snp18, love your beige quilted ones.



Thanks HHPmom, I totally fall in love with them


----------



## eritrejo

Hi everyone!!! I only have this little bag, I bought it 5 yrs ago at SF boutique in Guadalajara, México, it was my bday gift that year


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

snp18 said:


> and part II



Gorgeous! I love the sparkles!


----------



## Valentina_Wang

my first pair of ferragamo shoes. still too high for me, in practice...

but loving them


----------



## Valentina_Wang

oh ja, and my little ferragamo bag, not really a IT Bag, but schick. ferragamo is really good at making things elegant..


----------



## No Cute

Valentina_Wang said:


> my first pair of ferragamo shoes. still too high for me, in practice...
> 
> but loving them
> 
> View attachment 2249127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249129



Fabulous!


----------



## GemsBerry

Valentina_Wang said:


> my first pair of ferragamo shoes. still too high for me, in practice...
> 
> but loving them
> 
> View attachment 2249127
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249129


 

OMG, I die I die.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

My only 2... a pair of gators


----------



## BritAbroad

lilwickitwitch said:


> As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250544



Candy-licious! Gorgeous collection


----------



## BritAbroad

snp18 said:


> Here are some of my collections - part I





snp18 said:


> and part II





snp18 said:


> finally my latest purchase this year



Beautiful collection, so classic!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

BritAbroad said:


> Candy-licious! Gorgeous collection



Thank you!!


----------



## pleaty

lilwickitwitch said:


> As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250544


 
Love your collection!  Could you indulge us with mod shots pwetty pwease?


----------



## pleaty

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators


 
Your gators are gorgeous BritAbroad!


----------



## lkweh

lilwickitwitch said:


> As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250544



Wow


----------



## Arielle84

thanks for letting me share~

my humble collection

pls ignore my v bored DH in e background haha


----------



## BritAbroad

pleaty said:


> Your gators are gorgeous BritAbroad!



Thank you *pleaty*!


----------



## BritAbroad

Arielle84 said:


> thanks for letting me share~
> 
> my humble collection
> 
> pls ignore my v bored DH in e background haha



Lovely scores,* Arielle*!


----------



## nordin1n

lilwickitwitch said:


> As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250544



Wow!! You have such a beautiful collections


----------



## nordin1n

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



Very classic and gorgeous!


----------



## toocutedoggy

Bought a new belt~ the colour is so pretty


----------



## Arielle84

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators


 
gorgeous!! n e colours r stunning!


----------



## Arielle84

toocutedoggy said:


> Bought a new belt~ the colour is so pretty
> 
> View attachment 2255254


 
colour is really pretty n sweet =)


----------



## BritAbroad

nordin1n said:


> Very classic and gorgeous!





Arielle84 said:


> gorgeous!! n e colours r stunning!



Thank you for letting me share, *Arielle* and *nordin*!!!


----------



## pleaty

Here's my small family:


----------



## lurketylurk

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators


I gasped when I saw this pic - so gorgeous!


----------



## eritrejo

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



wow!!! they're great, love them


----------



## lilwickitwitch

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



Wow...that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

lurketylurk said:


> I gasped when I saw this pic - so gorgeous!





eritrejo said:


> wow!!! they're great, love them





lilwickitwitch said:


> Wow...that's gorgeous!!!



Thank you, *lurketylurk*, *eritrejo* and *lilwickitwitch*!


----------



## Mad is bags

maggiesze1 said:


> I only have one pair of Ferragamos, but hope to get more!
> 
> Introducing my Pink Glitter Varinas!


 

Absolutely Love your Pink Gliter Varinas


----------



## Elizabel

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



Both of those are 

Did you buy them new or vintage?

If new, who stocks them?

Enjoy!

E x


----------



## Elizabel

:





lilwickitwitch said:


> As you can tell, I'm a little obsessed. Lol. Also have the Sofia in Lava and Hazelnut! Love Ferrgamo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250544





So much choice...! I'm particularly fond of the turquoise....

E x


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Elizabel said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> So much choice...! I'm particularly fond of the turquoise....
> 
> E x



Hi!!! hehe, me too! Those are my favorite followed by the pink in close second!


----------



## BritAbroad

Elizabel said:


> Both of those are
> 
> Did you buy them new or vintage?
> 
> If new, who stocks them?
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> E x



Thank you Elizabel!

Both are vintage, the cognac color one is used but in great shape and the black was never used. I wish they'd make a comeback with this style at SF.


----------



## Elizabel

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you Elizabel!
> 
> Both are vintage, the cognac color one is used but in great shape and the black was never used. I wish they'd make a comeback with this style at SF.



Me too!


----------



## BritAbroad

Elizabel said:


> Me too!



If I see either on the resale market again I'll PM you ok!


----------



## Elizabel

BritAbroad said:


> If I see either on the resale market again I'll PM you ok!


----------



## LinneaBee

OMG I finally got them  I have wanted Varinas forever, but when I saw that there were almost none of the Tan color left I just had to order them. I loooove them!!


----------



## rowy65

LinneaBee said:


> OMG I finally got them  I have wanted Varinas forever, but when I saw that there were almost none of the Tan color left I just had to order them. I loooove them!!



Such a pretty color, haven't seen that color in boutiques by me.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## allyloupuppy

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



These bags are simply gorgeous! I love them !!


----------



## BritAbroad

allyloupuppy said:


> These bags are simply gorgeous! I love them !!



Thank you!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators



*MAJOR LOVE!!! oh my dear brit, these are beyond beautiful. Words failed me!!!*


----------



## BritAbroad

hermesdaisuki said:


> *MAJOR LOVE!!! oh my dear brit, these are beyond beautiful. Words failed me!!!*



 Aww, thank you so much, hermesdaisuki, you're so sweet!!


----------



## BritAbroad

LinneaBee said:


> OMG I finally got them  I have wanted Varinas forever, but when I saw that there were almost none of the Tan color left I just had to order them. I loooove them!!



Love these! So classic...


----------



## Venessa84

This is my first post.  I only have a few Ferragamo bags and shoes.  My first Ferragamo is the convertible clutch in Lavendar which I love but only holds the essentials. My favorite is the limited edition Sofia in houndstooth. It's a great size and holds everything I need. My Fedele is purple is absolutely perfect. It's easy to keep clean and holds so much. My wallet and card case are awesome too. I carry them everywhere. 

My pretty in houndstooth I bought to go with my Sofia. Super comfy and super cute.  My only heeled Ferragamos, Bayan, are great too. Great for work and I love that I can wear them all day with no pain. I finally picked up a pair of Varinas in yellow (my favorite color). And last my Bali flip flops are my absolute favorites. I wear them everywhere.


----------



## Venessa84

For some reason the shoes did not show. Here they are...


----------



## Elizabel

Venessa84 said:


> This is my first post.  I only have a few Ferragamo bags and shoes.  My first Ferragamo is the convertible clutch in Lavendar which I love but only holds the essentials. My favorite is the limited edition Sofia in houndstooth. It's a great size and holds everything I need. My Fedele is purple is absolutely perfect. It's easy to keep clean and holds so much. My wallet and card case are awesome too. I carry them everywhere.
> 
> My pretty in houndstooth I bought to go with my Sofia. Super comfy and super cute.  My only heeled Ferragamos, Bayan, are great too. Great for work and I love that I can wear them all day with no pain. I finally picked up a pair of Varinas in yellow (my favorite color). And last my Bali flip flops are my absolute favorites. I wear them everywhere.





Venessa84 said:


> For some reason the shoes did not show. Here they are...



Venessa
All your things are gorgeous! Curious about the houndstooth Sofia...is it printed canvas or leather? 

Enjoy your beautiful collection!

E x


----------



## Venessa84

Elizabel said:


> Venessa
> All your things are gorgeous! Curious about the houndstooth Sofia...is it printed canvas or leather?
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful collection!
> 
> E x


 Thank you so much!
It's actually python. My hubbie got it for me back in 2011. Absolutely my favorite bag. And it's holding up very well for python.


----------



## Elizabel

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you so much!
> It's actually python. My hubbie got it for me back in 2011. Absolutely my favorite bag. And it's holding up very well for python.



That's amazing!! You are one lucky lady!

E x


----------



## snp18

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous! I love the sparkles!



Thx


----------



## Venessa84

Elizabel said:


> That's amazing!! You are one lucky lady!
> 
> E x


I do feel pretty lucky!


----------



## M.Dressler

My first pair


----------



## pegilola

pink angel said:


> This is actually a handphone charm but I use it as a bag charm



I love the love sign. A charming sign.


----------



## apink

My yesterday's purchase of SF Jelly flats ). SA told me the price will increase by 10% next month...


----------



## toughcookee

I only have this one Ferragamo and I love it to bits. I have several LV's and other bags but none of them compares to this beauty in terms of ease of use and function.


----------



## apink

M.Dressler said:


> My first pair
> View attachment 2351199



Luv this one..congratulations!


----------



## Venessa84

toughcookee said:


> I only have this one Ferragamo and I love it to bits. I have several LV's and other bags but none of them compares to this beauty in terms of ease of use and function.
> View attachment 2384555


Beautiful bag! Love the look and the leather.


----------



## MindyC

My bday gift - my first pair of shoes from ferragamo &#128522;


----------



## blessedx5

adorable


----------



## toughcookee

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the look and the leather.




thank you. yes, it has been used quite heavily because it is such a joy to use


----------



## Perla Adams

Romana - Nero Pebble Calf


----------



## LingLingSarah

This is really comfortable for walking. I love my ferragamo.


----------



## Tikocookie

My new beautiful custom Vara! Navy and Turqoise... I am so addicted to the process, I cannot imagine stopping. I also have the Rosso color. Will post the sisters soon


----------



## Elizabel

Tikocookie said:


> My new beautiful custom Vara! Navy and Turqoise... I am so addicted to the process, I cannot imagine stopping. I also have the Rosso color. Will post the sisters soon



I love this colour combination! So pretty!

E x


----------



## LadyMartin

Tikocookie said:


> My new beautiful custom Vara! Navy and Turqoise... I am so addicted to the process, I cannot imagine stopping. I also have the Rosso color. Will post the sisters soon


That is really lovely!  I think I will have to order a pair.  Problem is I like too many of the potential combos.


----------



## Tikocookie

LadyMartin said:


> That is really lovely!  I think I will have to order a pair.  Problem is I like too many of the potential combos.




I am loving the new metallics they have for the winter season...super cute especially the rose gold.


----------



## M.Dressler

apink said:


> Luv this one..congratulations!




Thanks, apink!


----------



## apink

Morning peeps!


----------



## yoshikitty

apink said:


> Morning peeps!



Love the shoes! They are beautiful


----------



## Bag_princess

My first ferragamo bracelet


----------



## Ytjhia

My little Ferragamo family &#128522; 
Ferragamo addiction is dangerous. Lol


----------



## sweetsss

My sf


----------



## Cordelia47

This is my first time posting a picture and I am lost ....Here they are my little vintage family[IMG0321]


----------



## Cordelia47

Trying yet again


----------



## Cordelia47

Tikocookie said:


> My new beautiful custom Vara! Navy and Turqoise... I am so addicted to the process, I cannot imagine stopping. I also have the Rosso color. Will post the sisters soon


Exquisite, they are a "thing of beauty".


----------



## Cordelia47

BritAbroad said:


> My only 2... a pair of gators


Those are beauties, stunning


----------



## Cordelia47

missjesf said:


> Just wanted to share with y'all my first Ferragamo item! These will be my prom shoes and I will be wearing them next week  Found these at Nordstrom Rack for a reasonable price!


I bet you danced like Cinderella in those shoes


----------



## BklynGal

I have a Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Lucchetto Hobo purse in Cherry (color) that retails for $1,999 &#8230; I am looking to sell it for $500 &#8230; that&#8217;s 75% off. It has *NEVER* been used, I have ALL the original tags from Neiman Marcus, and the Ferragamo dust bag. If you know anybody looking for a great deal for Christmas, this is it. 
(I can't seem to download the picture for some reason.)


----------



## BklynGal

aznkat25 said:


> My prized Ferragamo Collection!
> Pretty much all Marisa, Margherita, and one Wallet!


I love, love, love your purple Marisa!!!!


----------



## elainedelainey

seton said:


> gorg!




Thank youu&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## elainedelainey

No Cute said:


> Beautiful bag, Elaine.  It really looks awesome on you!




Thankk youu&#128556;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## elzi

My new Ferragamo stuff from Venice! I see more shoes coming my way


----------



## delissha

Bag_princess said:


> My first ferragamo bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2408382



Wow! Nice


----------



## Bag_princess

delissha said:


> Wow! Nice



Thanks!


----------



## maemae75

Ytjhia said:


> My little Ferragamo family &#55357;&#56842;
> Ferragamo addiction is dangerous. Lol
> View attachment 2413636
> 
> View attachment 2413637


 

I so love your pink ones!!!  They sold out of my size before I could lay my hands on them. Tsk tsk tsk!!


----------



## tine tine

My first Salvatore Ferragamo Pebbled Calfskin Wallet, wanna get their designer shoes next ^^


----------



## Venessa84

Tikocookie said:


> My new beautiful custom Vara! Navy and Turqoise... I am so addicted to the process, I cannot imagine stopping. I also have the Rosso color. Will post the sisters soon


Beautiful color combination!


----------



## Ellyria

Yay boots


----------



## Miss Foxie

My humble ferragamo collections! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Miss Foxie

And one more member to the family 

A beautiful red clutch, love the color


----------



## lkweh

Miss Foxie said:


> And one more member to the family
> 
> A beautiful red clutch, love the color



That is gorgeus. I am debating to get the one that has big bow at the bottom..Red or black.


----------



## mulberryos

Cordelia47 said:


> Trying yet again


Love your collection!!


----------



## maemae75

Miss Foxie said:


> My humble ferragamo collections!
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Nice!


----------



## baglover57




----------



## jhkim

wow, I want all kinds of bags posted here! lol


----------



## TenilleM1201

I have a vintage Ferragamo purse that I believed was authentic (it was inherited) but I mentioned to someone I was thinking about selling it and they said they didn't think it was the real deal. Any tips for authenticating? It has a tag inside that says "Salvatore Ferragamo Made in Italy AB-21 5322" but it's not leather...I don't think. Advice? I tried adding images but it didn't let me upload


----------



## Blue_Rose

Any Ferragamo store will authenticate it for you and if your not near any you can always call them up or send them a picture of the bag and tags.


----------



## Venessa84

TenilleM1201 said:


> I have a vintage Ferragamo purse that I believed was authentic (it was inherited) but I mentioned to someone I was thinking about selling it and they said they didn't think it was the real deal. Any tips for authenticating? It has a tag inside that says "Salvatore Ferragamo Made in Italy AB-21 5322" but it's not leather...I don't think. Advice? I tried adding images but it didn't let me upload


If you are able to upload photos, there is an authenticate thread on this forum.


----------



## maxy

Miss Foxie said:


> My humble ferragamo collections!
> Thanks for letting me share


Nice colour


----------



## chocolagirl

Ytjhia said:


> My little Ferragamo family &#128522;
> Ferragamo addiction is dangerous. Lol
> View attachment 2413636
> 
> View attachment 2413637


so pretty! love the colors


----------



## elainedelainey

Miss Foxie said:


> And one more member to the family
> 
> 
> 
> A beautiful red clutch, love the color




What a beauty! Post some modeling pics please if you can


----------



## Flip88

baglover57 said:


> View attachment 2442777



Beautiful


----------



## FR3NCH_T0AST

nice pics aznkat


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Just received this baby today.


----------



## GemsBerry

nyeb2tosq said:


> Just received this baby today.
> 
> View attachment 2511630


Gorgeous!!


----------



## nyeb2tosq

Thank you! )


----------



## carrielams

nyeb2tosq said:


> Just received this baby today.
> 
> View attachment 2511630


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## carrielams

chocolagirl said:


> so pretty! love the colors


Omg!!! they are sooooooo cute!!
enjoying walking them around


----------



## Ytjhia

Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.


----------



## apple66670

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972




They r all gorgeousssss &#128525;&#128525; . Whats the name of the bright red color one ?


----------



## Ytjhia

apple66670 said:


> They r all gorgeousssss &#128525;&#128525; . Whats the name of the bright red color one ?



Hi, its Rosso  thanks, i love all of them hehe.


----------



## Venessa84

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972


Wow, look at all those colors!! Beautiful collection


----------



## fishabella

here's my lovely saffiano WOC~


with my lovely disney bracelet~



btw&#65292;how can i clean the bow&#65311;


----------



## fishabella

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972



the royal blue is toooooooo stunning&#65281;what a breath taking colour&#65281;


----------



## fishabella

coming with my shoes&#128522;&#9786;


----------



## Venessa84

fishabella said:


> coming with my shoes&#55357;&#56842;&#9786;
> View attachment 2538418


 
I've got the same yellow (vanilla) ones.  Love these flats!!


----------



## Venessa84

fishabella said:


> here's my lovely saffiano WOC~
> View attachment 2538375
> 
> with my lovely disney bracelet~
> View attachment 2538378
> 
> 
> btw&#65292;how can i clean the bow&#65311;
> View attachment 2538381


What a cutie with the charm.  Sorry, no advise on how to clean the bow.  Maybe Ferragamo has some suggestions.


----------



## klatte

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972



So colourful!! Love it! I want that blue color too


----------



## klatte

fishabella said:


> here's my lovely saffiano WOC~
> View attachment 2538375
> 
> with my lovely disney bracelet~
> View attachment 2538378
> 
> 
> btw&#65292;how can i clean the bow&#65311;
> View attachment 2538381



Congrats! So pretty 
Re cleaning the bow; one SA suggested using sticky tape to get rid of the dust, the other said use a cotton cloth... hmm.


----------



## klatte

fishabella said:


> coming with my shoes&#128522;&#9786;
> View attachment 2538418



Love your colourful shoes!


----------



## klatte

Four pairs of Ferragamo shoes (patent black vara, navy matt calf vara, patent black myjoy, metallic calf myjoy) in three months.. addicted  

I need some colours in my collection. Hope they will release some non suede colourful MyJoy elastic ballerina flats in near future, they are so comfy I can't get enough of them!


----------



## Chewrina

Bag_princess said:


> My first ferragamo bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2408382



This is nice! What's the acquisition cost?


----------



## sutefani

My SF headband & barrette collections so far this year. 




Goodbye LV and hello SF Continental wallet in deep fuchsia!


----------



## Venessa84

sutefani said:


> My SF headband & barrette collections so far this year.
> View attachment 2545333
> View attachment 2545334
> 
> 
> Goodbye LV and hello SF Continental wallet in deep fuchsia!
> View attachment 2545336


Love your little collection of hair accessories and the wallet.  Love, love, love SF wallets.  Great quality!


----------



## sutefani

Thank you! I &#10084;&#65039; SF hair accessories! I never leave the house without a headband. I have two more headbands coming from Italy at the end of the month (different styles and colours to the ones I have already). Can't wait!!



Venessa84 said:


> Love your little collection of hair accessories and the wallet.  Love, love, love SF wallets.  Great quality!


----------



## supiko

New purchases in March.  Beautiful agata rosa pink.
Ferragamo SAFFIANO LEATHER FLAP WALLET in agata rosa US$380 at DFS
Ferragamo VARA BBOW BRACELET in agata rosa


----------



## tomany

My 1st shoes


----------



## lkweh

supiko said:


> New purchases in March.  Beautiful agata rosa pink.
> Ferragamo SAFFIANO LEATHER FLAP WALLET in agata rosa US$380 at DFS
> Ferragamo VARA BBOW BRACELET in agata rosa



Love the agata rosa color


----------



## qwertyz




----------



## Venessa84

supiko said:


> New purchases in March.  Beautiful agata rosa pink.
> Ferragamo SAFFIANO LEATHER FLAP WALLET in agata rosa US$380 at DFS
> Ferragamo VARA BBOW BRACELET in agata rosa


Love this color!! It's so bright and happy!


----------



## kvg323

nyeb2tosq said:


> Just received this baby today.
> 
> View attachment 2511630


Those look perfect for spring!


----------



## sanz

sharing my Ferragamo obsession


----------



## saintgermain

^^wow, what a great collection of SF flats


----------



## luxrosa

Cordelia47 said:


> I bet you danced like Cinderella in those shoes


-gasp- that is a memorable first item coupled with a memorable night? Perfect tribute.


----------



## march27

my little SF collection. got them from Milan, Amsterdam and London..


----------



## GemsBerry

march27 said:


> my little SF collection. got them from Milan, Amsterdam and London..


Very stylish!


----------



## march27

GemsBerry said:


> Very stylish!


TQ GemsBerry


----------



## Venessa84

march27 said:


> my little SF collection. got them from Milan, Amsterdam and London..


I've always loved this bag!!


----------



## estrie

qwertyz said:


> View attachment 2560736




I was so eyeing those!! Also the tortoise Carla. Congrats!!!


----------



## minoxa33

My new Ferragamo Safina flats meet my well-worn and loved Ferragamo Varina flats!


----------



## cilantropig

Got this baby today


----------



## burberry2011

Congrates!!! The heel is beautiful but i cant wear and only the low heel wedges of vara pump suits me.


----------



## qwertyz

estrie said:


> I was so eyeing those!! Also the tortoise Carla. Congrats!!!




Thanks estrie! I saw them still available in Tina pumps today.


----------



## qwertyz

I got these today!


----------



## mytnguyen26

qwertyz said:


> I got these today!
> 
> View attachment 2631515



Gorgeous . Enjoy yours. SF shoes are extremely comfortable and cute


----------



## qwertyz

mytnguyen26 said:


> Gorgeous . Enjoy yours. SF shoes are extremely comfortable and cute


 
Thanks mytnguyen26!  Yes they are, I have Varinas but this is my first pair of Varas.


----------



## estrie

qwertyz said:


> I got these today!
> 
> View attachment 2631515




Oh you are killing me!! I sized the 7cm pumps in that beautiful soft perforated leather in Florence but they only had beige no black in my size!! The US website doesn't have the 7cm heel at all (décolleté the Italian site calls it) and I haven't made it to the shop near me to see if they might have or can get it. I love love love your collection 

I just realized maybe this is a photo only thread, maybe not. But here is a lovely pair that's actually going back (pointed toe too narrow).


----------



## angeluv101

My SFs shoes family 

Varina patent Corniola, Carla patent Rosso (Red), Bermuda Jelly shoe Nero, Ribes leather Carolo and Pola patent Morning Rose (coral pink)


----------



## mytnguyen26

Sharing my little Ferragamo collection. Can't wait to add more member to this family. :-*


----------



## Oryx816

mytnguyen26 said:


> Sharing my little Ferragamo collection. Can't wait to add more member to this family. :-*



Beautiful collection!  Congrats!  I love the neutral shoes and the colorful Sofia!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

angeluv101 said:


> My SFs shoes family
> 
> Varina patent Corniola, Carla patent Rosso (Red), Bermuda Jelly shoe Nero, Ribes leather Carolo and Pola patent Morning Rose (coral pink)



Nice collection.


----------



## Miss M.

My shoe collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss M. said:


> My shoe collection. Thanks for letting me share.


Wow! That's some SF shoe collection!!


----------



## estrie

Miss M. said:


> My shoe collection. Thanks for letting me share.




Ooh, yes, I particularly like those metallic leathers!


----------



## Patches1234

Hi! was wondering if anyone knows the price of a pair of varina at Woodbury outlet???

And what do you guys use the line the shoes???  I have long toe nails and always end up scratching the insides of the shoes...I don't want to ruin the ferragamos....


----------



## MistH

cilantropig said:


> Got this baby today



These so beautiful! Can u let me know how high are those heels? I'm adding a pair of fuschia flats later this week. I wonder if your heels comes in fuschia too. So lovely


----------



## storeberry

angeluv101 said:


> My SFs shoes family
> 
> Varina patent Corniola, Carla patent Rosso (Red), Bermuda Jelly shoe Nero, Ribes leather Carolo and Pola patent Morning Rose (coral pink)




Love the rouge red!!


----------



## mytnguyen26

Patches1234 said:


> Hi! was wondering if anyone knows the price of a pair of varina at Woodbury outlet???
> 
> And what do you guys use the line the shoes???  I have long toe nails and always end up scratching the insides of the shoes...I don't want to ruin the ferragamos....




I remember seeing some varina at woodburry for 250-300 ish (about 30 40% off) depending on style and age. You can stack on saving during their extra % off sale. Last time I went was about Christmas.

To line the shoe, I use the Hue socks. The one that just cover my feet. Another trick that I learn from Alterationneeded is to have a piece of Fashion Tape wraps around your toe, so that I wouldn't scratch the inner part of the shoe. HTH


----------



## ebella

[/URL]

My very first Ferragamo. Miss Vara Bow Bag.


----------



## Patches1234

Hi mytnguyen, thanks for the info!!!!will be sure to keep a look out for them when I go down to Woodbury some time late!!!


----------



## Rannie

SF is highly addictive. I bought my first pair of SF pumps 2 months ago...
Since then, I've bought another 2 pairs of flats, a medium Sofia, a headband, and a continental wallet!

Shown below: Varina in Verde Acqua and Sofia in Rosa Corallo


----------



## GemsBerry

Rannie said:


> SF is highly addictive. I bought my first pair of SF pumps 2 months ago...
> Since then, I've bought another 2 pairs of flats, a medium Sofia, a headband, and a continental wallet!
> 
> Shown below: Varina in Verde Acqua and Sofia in Rosa Corallo



Very pretty colors, perfect for Summer


----------



## Venessa84

Rannie said:


> SF is highly addictive. I bought my first pair of SF pumps 2 months ago...
> Since then, I've bought another 2 pairs of flats, a medium Sofia, a headband, and a continental wallet!
> 
> Shown below: Varina in Verde Acqua and Sofia in Rosa Corallo


Love the colors you chose!  That Sofia just looks amazing!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Rannie

GemsBerry said:


> Very pretty colors, perfect for Summer





Venessa84 said:


> Love the colors you chose!  That Sofia just looks amazing!!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you 
I love the Sofia too, but haven't had a chance to use it yet!

And below is a pair of Varina to match the Sofia:





Also a Vara headband, but the colour doesn't quite match... TOTALLY into pink this season!


----------



## peachcordial

Rannie said:


> Thank you
> I love the Sofia too, but haven't had a chance to use it yet!
> 
> And below is a pair of Varina to match the Sofia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Vara headband, but the colour doesn't quite match... TOTALLY into pink this season!



Love the pastel colours!!


----------



## peachcordial

Bought my first pair of Varinas four days ago, closely followed by the Barbados. I'm obsessed with bows! So cute.


----------



## Rannie

peachcordial said:


> Bought my first pair of Varinas four days ago, closely followed by the Barbados. I'm obsessed with bows! So cute.



Ohhhh I love the Varinas. What's the colour called? It looks a bit brighter than Oxford Blue, but I'm not sure if it's just the lighting.


----------



## peachcordial

Rannie said:


> Ohhhh I love the Varinas. What's the colour called? It looks a bit brighter than Oxford Blue, but I'm not sure if it's just the lighting.



The colour is called Baltico - it's more of a deep/dark teal shade


----------



## LoeweLee

Just sharing&#128522;


----------



## Dani3ear

Preita sandals and Sissi wedges


----------



## Bbb4ever

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972


Wow love them


----------



## nyeb2tosq

My ferragamo collection so far )


----------



## lifestylekitty

Rannie said:


> SF is highly addictive. I bought my first pair of SF pumps 2 months ago...
> Since then, I've bought another 2 pairs of flats, a medium Sofia, a headband, and a continental wallet!
> 
> Shown below: Varina in Verde Acqua and Sofia in Rosa Corallo


This colour is so pretty! I have a question regarding size for patent Varinas: is it better to get the exact size or a size bigger? I'm worried that the back of the shoe will chafe against my heel (I'm prone to this). I was about to get a size 6C this morning but held back b/c of this. They did not have a 6.5 C so I chickened out even if it was on sale.


----------



## Venessa84

lifestylekitty said:


> This colour is so pretty! I have a question regarding size for patent Varinas: is it better to get the exact size or a size bigger? I'm worried that the back of the shoe will chafe against my heel (I'm prone to this). I was about to get a size 6C this morning but held back b/c of this. They did not have a 6.5 C so I chickened out even if it was on sale.


Definitely try them on if you can. I bought an 8.5 like usual and although the length was good, they were narrow. I had to stretch them out in order for them to be comfortable.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Venessa84 said:


> Definitely try them on if you can. I bought an 8.5 like usual and although the length was good, they were narrow. I had to stretch them out in order for them to be comfortable.


Thanks! The 6C was just right. The 6.5C was more loose but when I put cork inside, it was just right. Maybe I should just get the 6.5C when I go to HK.


----------



## lifestylekitty

qwertyz said:


> View attachment 2560736


Hi there, just wanted to ask. 

I saw a pair similar to these but in red. Would you know what this particular print is called?


----------



## lifestylekitty

Ytjhia said:


> Another addition to my ferragamo shoes. Dangerous dangerous!!! Can't help it. Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531970
> View attachment 2531972


Gorgeous collection! I have a question regarding the patent leather Varinas. Do they stretch out over time? I'm thinking if I should get my exact size or half a size bigger for comfort. Patent leather shoes usually leave my feet with blisters.


----------



## mahiramorrison

clear to see ferragamo is my favorite.. have 2 more bermudas, 1 preinta, and 1 taupe varina not in picture..


----------



## MissCa

Here's my Ferragamo collection so far


----------



## bchoung




----------



## lkweh

Loving my new SF sandals


----------



## Coocho

Love those! Can't wait to wear

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4rfpmzefmphmevn/IMG_0947.jpg


----------



## Coocho

my first Ferragamo bags soft Sifia and medium tote
My first Ferragamo shoes - brown classic mocassins,
and 2 scarves that I bought in Honolulu as a souvenir - orange and pink 
The most beautiful designs of silk carre from Ferragamo I've seen so far and so in line with my Hawaii vacation, cheerful birds, fish, umbrellas and surfboards
I'm so happy to have these items!


----------



## GemsBerry

Coocho said:


> my first Ferragamo bags soft Sifia and medium tote
> My first Ferragamo shoes - brown classic mocassins,
> and 2 scarves that I bought in Honolulu as a souvenir - orange and pink
> The most beautiful designs of silk carre from Ferragamo I've seen so far and so in line with my Hawaii vacation, cheerful birds, fish, umbrellas and surfboards
> I'm so happy to have these items!



Classic collection and nice pop of color!


----------



## Mlendra

MissCa said:


> Here's my Ferragamo collection so far



Love each and one of these!!
http://se.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Venessa84

lkweh said:


> Loving my new SF sandals


You're toenails are too cute and loving the SF flip-flops!!


----------



## sutefani

Here's my SF collection. I love their accessories.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bchoung said:


> View attachment 2682443


pretty in black


----------



## bellaNlawrence

MissCa said:


> Here's my Ferragamo collection so far


very classic


----------



## lazeny

My very first (and not the last) Ferragamo. My medium Sofia in Red.


----------



## pg86

My one and only..so far


----------



## Lani_74

Rannie said:


> Thank you
> I love the Sofia too, but haven't had a chance to use it yet!
> 
> And below is a pair of Varina to match the Sofia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Vara headband, but the colour doesn't quite match... TOTALLY into pink this season!


Love the Headband where did you get it I am going to Rome and Florence in Dec do you think they have the headband.


----------



## LovesCoco

Here is my little vintage collection with my first brand new purchase. I picked up a pair of Audrey's a couple of weeks ago in Chicago. Wonderful store with great SA's who were friendly whether they were serving you or not. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
e


----------



## LovesCoco

More Audrey


----------



## Chipperlo

My first luxury handbag. Sofia in camel. I LOVE this bag, it is so well made and I just feel great whenever I carry it with me.


----------



## Venessa84

Great choice for your first luxury bag! Love the Sofia!! She is sure a beauty!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## resalesally

Could someone tell me if this site is legit?

http://www.ferragamoonlines.co.uk//


----------



## seton

Chipperlo said:


> My first luxury handbag. Sofia in camel. I LOVE this bag, it is so well made and I just feel great whenever I carry it with me.



gorgeous!


----------



## MindyC

My first ferragamo bracelet &#128522;


----------



## Cc1213

My babies


----------



## Venessa84

resalesally said:


> Could someone tell me if this site is legit?
> 
> http://www.ferragamoonlines.co.uk//


I'm going to guess no.


----------



## Oryx816

venessa84 said:


> i'm going to guess no.




+100000


----------



## Aynee

i just bump into ferragamo yesterday  The 'Arisa'


----------



## Oryx816

Aynee said:


> i just bump into ferragamo yesterday  The 'Arisa'




Nice!  Can we see some more shots?  I don't think I have seen this bag before....


----------



## Aynee

Oryx816 said:


> Nice!  Can we see some more shots?  I don't think I have seen this bag before....



hi there, taken some shot for u  more shots on my new 'Arisa'.


----------



## chanelcandy

hi everyone i just wanted to ask - which is better (look, size, style - although very similar) the 'Ginny' (Height: 15cm Width: 26cm Depth: 7cm)  or the small version (height: 12cm Width: 18cm Depth: 5cm)?  i have this Ginny, but i was thinking I might go and get the smaller one (also pictured) instead? what are your thoughts? i probably would use it more for evening as the Ginny is pretty tight to fit day essentials, but I probably wouldn't want to take a whole wallet with me for a night out or something (which the ginny fits).
What do you guys think? your experiences? which you think is better looking? the three flap things on the sides of the ginny annoys me lol


----------



## estrie

Chipperlo said:


> My first luxury handbag. Sofia in camel. I LOVE this bag, it is so well made and I just feel great whenever I carry it with me.




Oh beautiful. I thought I'd gotten over my Sophia lust but yours has awaken it!


----------



## estrie

chanelcandy said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to ask - which is better (look, size, style - although very similar) the 'Ginny' (Height: 15cm Width: 26cm Depth: 7cm)  or the small version (height: 12cm Width: 18cm Depth: 5cm)?  i have this Ginny, but i was thinking I might go and get the smaller one (also pictured) instead? what are your thoughts? i probably would use it more for evening as the Ginny is pretty tight to fit day essentials, but I probably wouldn't want to take a whole wallet with me for a night out or something (which the ginny fits).
> 
> What do you guys think? your experiences? which you think is better looking? the three flap things on the sides of the ginny annoys me lol




I think both are adorable... It really ends up being about your need. Personally I like to be able to carry what I need. Bare minimum can probably fit in the smaller one. But then the larger is probably a little more versatile. If you don't like the partition flaps maybe it's not just right. But you did get it, so you must like it. Why did you bring home Ginny in the first place?


----------



## LovesCoco

Beautiful!! Congrats on your first luxury bag.


----------



## LovesCoco

chanelcandy said:


> hi everyone i just wanted to ask - which is better (look, size, style - although very similar) the 'Ginny' (Height: 15cm Width: 26cm Depth: 7cm)  or the small version (height: 12cm Width: 18cm Depth: 5cm)?  i have this Ginny, but i was thinking I might go and get the smaller one (also pictured) instead? what are your thoughts? i probably would use it more for evening as the Ginny is pretty tight to fit day essentials, but I probably wouldn't want to take a whole wallet with me for a night out or something (which the ginny fits).
> What do you guys think? your experiences? which you think is better looking? the three flap things on the sides of the ginny annoys me lol



Seems like you prefer the look of the smaller version. I think the only reason to go with the larger version is if you plan to use it for a daily purse where you would need your larger wallet. Do you already own a Woc from another brand?


----------



## chanelcandy

estrie said:


> I think both are adorable... It really ends up being about your need. Personally I like to be able to carry what I need. Bare minimum can probably fit in the smaller one. But then the larger is probably a little more versatile. If you don't like the partition flaps maybe it's not just right. But you did get it, so you must like it. Why did you bring home Ginny in the first place?


i was in a department store and then out of the corner of my eye far down the shop i saw this beautifully coloured bag. i've never spent that much money on a bag (came close to a chanel woc once, and regret that i didnt buy it as price has increased) but i had to have it. but looking at the flaps now annoys me, i dont know why. plus i probably wouldnt use it for every day wear, do you think the little one would be better?


----------



## chanelcandy

LovesCoco said:


> Seems like you prefer the look of the smaller version. I think the only reason to go with the larger version is if you plan to use it for a daily purse where you would need your larger wallet. Do you already own a Woc from another brand?


no i dont plan to use it daily, mainly just for going out - that could be on weekends during the day but most probably at night. you think i should stick with this one or the little one will be good? no this is the first designer bag over $600 i've bought, but am so regretting not getting the chanel woc!


----------



## lkweh

chanelcandy said:


> no i dont plan to use it daily, mainly just for going out - that could be on weekends during the day but most probably at night. you think i should stick with this one or the little one will be good? no this is the first designer bag over $600 i've bought, but am so regretting not getting the chanel woc!



I have two of the same size that you posted. I like it but I don't use it on a daily basis either. Thinking of getting the black quilt or the classic black on same size for nice evening out. I think the size is perfect to carry phone, small wallet, lipstick and car key.


----------



## LovesCoco

chanelcandy said:


> no i dont plan to use it daily, mainly just for going out - that could be on weekends during the day but most probably at night. you think i should stick with this one or the little one will be good? no this is the first designer bag over $600 i've bought, but am so regretting not getting the chanel woc!




I'm thinking the little one. Have you made a decision?
I wondered if the Chanel WOC factored into it at all. (Based on your username ) I have two Chanel bags. A black caviar double flap with SHW and a black lamb WOC with GHW so I'm looking for other brands to build the rest of my collection. I am done with Chanel and their prices. My WOC was 2100. Insane. I like it a lot, but do not love it as much as my flap. I consider selling it often and I only just got it last month.


----------



## mulberryos

I am trying to load pictures. I keep on getting the message saying I can't upload cause missing token from purseforum. Anyone know how to resolve it?


----------



## GemsBerry

mulberryos said:


> I am trying to load pictures. I keep on getting the message saying I can't upload cause missing token from purseforum. Anyone know how to resolve it?



Usually ppl can't upload picture here if they are too  big. try shrinking them


----------



## mulberryos

My collection


----------



## mulberryos

can't stop buying Ferragamo's merchandise. I am very impressed with their quality. I am wondering why the Ferragamo bags are underrated. I was thinking of getting a Chanel seasonal bag but I bought two Ferragamo bags instead. Can't go wrong with their quality


----------



## mulberryos

GemsBerry said:


> Usually ppl can't upload picture here if they are too  big. try shrinking them


 Thanks. It works now!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

mulberryos said:


> Thanks. It works now!!!



Nice collection, thank you for sharing!


----------



## LovesCoco

mulberryos said:


> My collection



Oh my gosh! Gorgeous! 
I have my sights set on SF bags in 2015!


----------



## quinna

Hello all! I'm relatively new to Ferragamo, but I thought I'd share my small (probably a bit dated, but I like them anyway) collection so far.


----------



## estrie

mulberryos said:


> can't stop buying Ferragamo's merchandise. I am very impressed with their quality. I am wondering why the Ferragamo bags are underrated. I was thinking of getting a Chanel seasonal bag but I bought two Ferragamo bags instead. Can't go wrong with their quality




I read in some other thread some people think SF is underrated because it is often considered more mature in style. Everyone agrees the quality is excellent, though.

I love that you have almost as much silver hardware as gold. I adore the Fiamma  totes (with the open top) except for my ideal color and metal combo(s) and wish they did more silver. Love your Sofia too!!


----------



## Demen

here's my new friend - purple Sofia


----------



## Charmie

estrie said:


> I read in some other thread some people think SF is underrated because it is often considered more mature in style. Everyone agrees the quality is excellent, though.
> 
> I love that you have almost as much silver hardware as gold. I adore the Fiamma  totes (with the open top) except for my ideal color and metal combo(s) and wish they did more silver. Love your Sofia too!!



My hubby is starting to prefer sf more than lv. He finds more and more younger people are wearing lv and the cost keeps going up.


----------



## Charmie

Demen said:


> here's my new friend - purple Sofia


Lovely!!  I just got another bag and pair of shoes in this colour. Will post a separate reveal when I'm back home.


----------



## estrie

Demen said:


> here's my new friend - purple Sofia




Ohh gorgeous, especially glamorous dressed with sunglasses.


----------



## estrie

quinna said:


> Hello all! I'm relatively new to Ferragamo, but I thought I'd share my small (probably a bit dated, but I like them anyway) collection so far.




Beauties. If you're inclined I'd definitely be interested in more pictures of the bag.


----------



## quinna

estrie said:


> Beauties. If you're inclined I'd definitely be interested in more pictures of the bag.



Thank you  I tried to get a few more detailed pictures. You'll have to excuse the bad lighting and terrible photo quality. I think this style is called Celtico? From five-ish years ago? In sure someone could correct me if I'm wrong. The gathered sections are identical front and back minus the gancini, and they're both separate slip pockets.


----------



## Venessa84

Demen said:


> here's my new friend - purple Sofia


This purple is just amazing! Congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## Venessa84

mulberryos said:


> My collection


what a beautiful collection. I especially love the Fiamma and Sofia.


----------



## minami

My latest additions &#128515;&#128092;


----------



## quinna

minami said:


> My latest additions &#128515;&#128092;
> View attachment 2849884
> View attachment 2849885



Oh my, those shoes are fantastic! Love that blue!


----------



## minami

quinna said:


> Oh my, those shoes are fantastic! Love that blue!




Thanks dear!


----------



## Charmie

I had always admired sf and finally took the plunge starting with the bree. Didn't realize red was a popular colour and that it never goes on sale otherwise I would have snatched it up a pair of shoes a lot sooner when I saw it online. But got a ninna and Paris at the store. Can't wait to wear these.


----------



## Demen

Charmie said:


> Lovely!!  I just got another bag and pair of shoes in this colour. Will post a separate reveal when I'm back home.


 
Thank you *Charmie*, yours Purple & Red are lovely too 



estrie said:


> Ohh gorgeous, especially glamorous dressed with sunglasses.


 
oh thanks so much *estrie *



Venessa84 said:


> This purple is just amazing! Congrats on this beauty!!


 
Thank you sweetie *Venessa84 *


----------



## lkweh

Vara crossbody hot pink and SLG in Blush


----------



## LovesCoco

lkweh said:


> Vara crossbody hot pink and SLG in Blush


Very, very pretty!!


----------



## escety

Hi everyone! Jus wondering if any breaking in required for ferragamo patent flats?


----------



## katieny

I found this little beauty in a church resale shop. It looked like it had never been used. I use it for weddings and special occasions. It was only $85.00. I thought it a great deal.


----------



## Oryx816

^ what a find!  Fabulous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

katieny said:


> View attachment 2898320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this little beauty in a church resale shop. It looked like it had never been used. I use it for weddings and special occasions. It was only $85.00. I thought it a great deal.




Beautiful!  Great find


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Carrying my Sophia today and had to post a pic!


----------



## mulberryos

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Carrying my Sophia today and had to post a pic!
> View attachment 2899441




lovely!!


----------



## mulberryos

katieny said:


> View attachment 2898320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this little beauty in a church resale shop. It looked like it had never been used. I use it for weddings and special occasions. It was only $85.00. I thought it a great deal.


 


What a bargain!


----------



## Venessa84

katieny said:


> View attachment 2898320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this little beauty in a church resale shop. It looked like it had never been used. I use it for weddings and special occasions. It was only $85.00. I thought it a great deal.


Wow!  Now that's a special find!


----------



## AnnetteHK

My baby from last year, a limited edition for Hong Kong only (as far as I remember).


----------



## mulberryos

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2907927
> 
> 
> My baby from last year, a limited edition for Hong Kong only (as far as I remember).


 
So pretty color combinations with different textures. Enjoy it!


----------



## AnnetteHK

mulberryos said:


> So pretty color combinations with different textures. Enjoy it!




Thank you !
It's a very unique piece, I do treasure it a lot.


----------



## Venessa84

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2907927
> 
> 
> My baby from last year, a limited edition for Hong Kong only (as far as I remember).


I'm so jealous!  She is a beauty!!


----------



## kdviloria29

My first ever Ferragamo that i bought with my own money. Haha, I'm only 23 btw, a medical student.. Bought this calf skin wallet for only $20!!


----------



## Venessa84

kdviloria29 said:


> My first ever Ferragamo that i bought with my own money. Haha, I'm only 23 btw, a medical student.. Bought this calf skin wallet for only $20!!


How cute is that!


----------



## kdviloria29

Venessa84 said:


> How cute is that!



Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Shan29

Just bought this Salvatore Ferragamo vany tote a few days ago. Loving the intricate lace details and the bag is the perfect size for my wallet, ipad, car keys etc


----------



## GemsBerry

Shan29 said:


> Just bought this Salvatore Ferragamo vany tote a few days ago. Loving the intricate lace details and the bag is the perfect size for my wallet, ipad, car keys etc



Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## klynneann

Shan29 said:


> Just bought this Salvatore Ferragamo vany tote a few days ago. Loving the intricate lace details and the bag is the perfect size for my wallet, ipad, car keys etc



So pretty!!


----------



## Silkpearl

Shan29 said:


> Just bought this Salvatore Ferragamo vany tote a few days ago. Loving the intricate lace details and the bag is the perfect size for my wallet, ipad, car keys etc


Beautiful shape. How do you wear it? More on the shoulder using the longer strap or by the woven straps?


----------



## Shan29

Silkpearl said:


> Beautiful shape. How do you wear it? More on the shoulder using the longer strap or by the woven straps?


I use both..depending whether i need 2 hands free  i personally like the look of using the woven handle more cos it looks like a shopping bag.


----------



## lazeny

My lovely Sofia.


----------



## mulberryos

lazeny said:


> My lovely Sofia.




beautiful bag!! The color is eye catching. Enjoy it.


----------



## amadea88

kdviloria29 said:


> My first ever Ferragamo that i bought with my own money. Haha, I'm only 23 btw, a medical student.. Bought this calf skin wallet for only $20!!



Congrats!  Such a cute wallet and what a great deal!



Shan29 said:


> Just bought this Salvatore Ferragamo vany tote a few days ago. Loving the intricate lace details and the bag is the perfect size for my wallet, ipad, car keys etc



Gorgeous tote!



lazeny said:


> My lovely Sofia.



Your Sofia is beautiful!  I love the color!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

lazeny said:


> My lovely Sofia.




I love the red/silver combo!


----------



## Phiomega

Just realized that I never posted this pic in Ferragamo forum --- my only Ferragamo, my favorite shoes!


----------



## vonezeronfour

Hi!

I LOVE sofia style ^^ 

I don't have an extensive collection of SF but I bought two sofia bags during my trip to Paris and I find the Orange one is too large for my daily wear. 

Xx


----------



## vonezeronfour

aznkat25 said:


> My prized Ferragamo Collection!
> Pretty much all Marisa, Margherita, and one Wallet!


wow girl..you just need a sofia in your collection


----------



## lesliehallur

My first ever designer accessory bought brand new for my 23rd birthday! I've then since followed with a pre-loved louis vuitton bag.


----------



## Silkpearl

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 2985485
> 
> Just realized that I never posted this pic in Ferragamo forum --- my only Ferragamo, my favorite shoes!


Very very classy combo


----------



## Phiomega

Silkpearl said:


> Very very classy combo


Thank you... It quickly becomes my 'uniform' that goes with any looks...


----------



## ayumiken

fast n furious said:


> Pink vs Yellow


Breathtaking collection, colors are awesome


----------



## MissCa

My collection: 
back 2 are Vara's in patent black with patent bow and patent black with white bow


front 2 are Varina's in suede denim and black patent with black bow

Unsure if I should keep the front black varina since it's very similar to the black vara? What do you all think?


----------



## MissCa

Love the yellow ayumiken!


----------



## klynneann

MissCa said:


> View attachment 3019929
> 
> My collection: back 2 are Vara's and front 2 are Varina's
> Unsure if I should keep the front black varina since it's very similar to the black vara? What do you all think?



Mmm, if there's something else you have your eye on that you could put the money toward, I'd return it, but otherwise it's a classic black shoe, which one can always use...    I love the black with the white bow!  And I'm super jealous - I just received the blue denim-like ones but they don't fit me well so I'm returning them.  So sad!


----------



## MissCa

Thanks klynneann! That's what I was thinking too. I found it on sale and thought I'd order it first and think about it. The denim ones are really soft and comfortable, sorry they didn't fit  if u ordered at saks or Bloomingdales they have sizes back in stock here and there after ppl return them


----------



## klynneann

MissCa said:


> Thanks klynneann! That's what I was thinking too. I found it on sale and thought I'd order it first and think about it. The denim ones are really soft and comfortable, sorry they didn't fit  if u ordered at saks or Bloomingdales they have sizes back in stock here and there after ppl return them



I have learned the hard way the last couple weeks that it's best to just order now and think later (providing you can return) b/c otherwise, you may not have another chance!  I did order from Saks so I will keep an eye out for possible returns - good idea, thanks!


----------



## Piarpreet

Am I the only one who fell in love with the mini glitter ginny?
Available with matching flats in silver,gold, black


----------



## Piarpreet

Another pic


----------



## Purrsey

This is the only SF bag I have but I love their shoes more Will post up a pic of my shoes collection next time.


----------



## minami

My blue lock story and purple ginny


----------



## leechiyong

minami said:


> My blue lock story and purple ginny
> 
> View attachment 3043102
> View attachment 3043103


Lovely bags!  Such gorgeous, vibrant colors!


----------



## minami

leechiyong said:


> Lovely bags!  Such gorgeous, vibrant colors!




Thanks dear!! When I use these bags I feel more cheerful lol &#128513;


----------



## nvie

My Ferragamo shoes. Vara, Talia and Marie.


----------



## Venessa84

Piarpreet said:


> Am I the only one who fell in love with the mini glitter ginny?
> Available with matching flats in silver,gold, black


Adorable and fun!


----------



## saristar

Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.






I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.


----------



## leechiyong

saristar said:


> Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3055590
> View attachment 3055591
> View attachment 3055592
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.



Those are beautiful pieces.  A Sofia would be a great addition!


----------



## amadea88

saristar said:


> Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3055590
> View attachment 3055591
> View attachment 3055592
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.



Love your collection.  Your Fiamma...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

saristar said:


> Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3055590
> View attachment 3055591
> View attachment 3055592
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.


Love your collection! Sofia would fit right in


----------



## Demen

saristar said:


> Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3055590
> View attachment 3055591
> View attachment 3055592
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.


 
vote for Sofia, go go


----------



## Venessa84

saristar said:


> Here are my Fiamma, Bice and red wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3055590
> View attachment 3055591
> View attachment 3055592
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering a Sofia as my next move.


Gorgeous collection and I agree on your next move!


----------



## saristar

Thanks so much! I'll post the Sofia when I work up the nerve to get her. Always takes a tiny bit [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## saristar

Demen said:


> vote for Sofia, go go







Designerhbgirl said:


> Love your collection! Sofia would fit right in







leechiyong said:


> Those are beautiful pieces.  A Sofia would be a great addition!







amadea88 said:


> Love your collection.  Your Fiamma...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous collection and I agree on your next move!




I got my Sofia! Pictures to follow when it arrives home!


----------



## Demen

saristar said:


> I got my Sofia! Pictures to follow when it arrives home!


 
congrats & can't wait for you to show your cutie ^^


----------



## leechiyong

saristar said:


> I got my Sofia! Pictures to follow when it arrives home!



Woohoo!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## amadea88

saristar said:


> I got my Sofia! Pictures to follow when it arrives home!



Looking forward to pics!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi to all Ferragamo fans here.  I couldn't find Authenticate Ferragamo bags.  If any of u know...please direct me to the link.  I am interested to buy a vintage bag.  Would appreciate your help.  Thank you so much.


----------



## KRZE1234

It is sad I only have 1 Ferragamo bag. I used to have shoes and sandals but I've worn them out 'cause I used them so much!

Below is my cheeky daughter who sneakily took my bag (took it out of the dustbag and all!) when we went to the beach.

It's a Fanisa. I am thinking of getting a Sophia soon.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

KRZE1234 said:


> It is sad I only have 1 Ferragamo bag. I used to have shoes and sandals but I've worn them out 'cause I used them so much!
> 
> Below is my cheeky daughter who sneakily took my bag (took it out of the dustbag and all!) when we went to the beach.
> 
> It's a Fanisa. I am thinking of getting a Sophia soon.


Awww, what a cute pic  Your daughter is adorable, and I like the hobo too! Sofia is awesome and would be a great addition


----------



## BovinaRabbit

KRZE1234 said:


> It is sad I only have 1 Ferragamo bag. I used to have shoes and sandals but I've worn them out 'cause I used them so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my cheeky daughter who sneakily took my bag (took it out of the dustbag and all!) when we went to the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Fanisa. I am thinking of getting a Sophia soon.




Very cute!  And your daughter has great taste for beach accessories


----------



## KRZE1234

Thanks! I am going to hunt for a Sophia real soon.


----------



## Purrsey

I love love love the look of Sofia. It's very elegant. However, after wearing her for 5x maximum, I sold her away. Personally I find the access of the content is a hassle because I don't use the strap. The strap is not adjustable so it's too long for me. I guess I can only blame my gene. Haha. Me 5'3. So if you're taller, the strap should be good for you. I think with strap, it's  much easier to open and close the flap.


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> I love love love the look of Sofia. It's very elegant. However, after wearing her for 5x maximum, I sold her away. Personally I find the access of the content is a hassle because I don't use the strap. The strap is not adjustable so it's too long for me. I guess I can only blame my gene. Haha. Me 5'3. So if you're taller, the strap should be good for you. I think with strap, it's  much easier to open and close the flap.




Sophia is one of the bag in my wishlist. May I ask what do u mean by: 
- Personally I find the access of the content is a hassle because I don't use the strap.

Please help explain to me. Living in small town makes it impossible for me to visit any Designer store!


----------



## Purrsey

casseyelsie said:


> Sophia is one of the bag in my wishlist. May I ask what do u mean by:
> - Personally I find the access of the content is a hassle because I don't use the strap.
> 
> Please help explain to me. Living in small town makes it impossible for me to visit any Designer store!




Hello. 
I usually carry it on the crook of my arm. So I'm left with one hand to work on the clasp and flap. That's already quite a struggle. And the other thing is due to the shape of the bag, the opening is smaller than the base. I can't really see my contents which are way at the bottom. So my one hand has to play a little hide and seek. 

But as I've shared, all these are quite alright when you're doing that while the bag is strapped on (2 hands to work with).


----------



## ayumiken

I think what she meant is it's hard to open the bag without that long strap.  She just maybe carry it by hand handle and still have to put it down in order to open it comfortably.  Is my point correct, Purrsey?

And the comfort of handling this type of bag is dependent on the person using it.  It may be hassle for the other that might be easy for you.  Like what Purrsey said that when you are tall enough and can use its long strap is much better than without using it.


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> Hello.
> I usually carry it on the crook of my arm. So I'm left with one hand to work on the clasp and flap. That's already quite a struggle. And the other thing is due to the shape of the bag, the opening is smaller than the base. I can't really see my contents which are way at the bottom. So my one hand has to play a little hide and seek.
> 
> But as I've shared, all these are quite alright when you're doing that while the bag is strapped on (2 hands to work with).




I see, thanks so much for explaining.


----------



## saristar

Here's my new Sofia in fuchsia!! I love this bag. It's a little heavy but with the strap that's not noticable. Besides, I can tell the weight is due to the this sturdy leather they used. LOVE this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

saristar said:


> Here's my new Sofia in fuchsia!! I love this bag. It's a little heavy but with the strap that's not noticable. Besides, I can tell the weight is due to the this sturdy leather they used. LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067689
> View attachment 3067690
> View attachment 3067691


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## anne1218

My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k


----------



## leechiyong

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k



That color is amazing!  What a great deal too!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k



Really fantastic color, and on sale always makes it that much sweeter - congrats!


----------



## GemsBerry

saristar said:


> Here's my new Sofia in fuchsia!! I love this bag. It's a little heavy but with the strap that's not noticable. Besides, I can tell the weight is due to the this sturdy leather they used. LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067689
> View attachment 3067690
> View attachment 3067691





anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k



Beautiful colors, ladies!


----------



## Venessa84

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k


 
Love anything blue, especially this!  What a beauty!


----------



## casseyelsie

Does anyone here have Sophia is different sizes and can post pic comparison? I am still undecided on size I should buy, it will be my first bag from Ferragamo. Thanks.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k


Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## amadea88

saristar said:


> Here's my new Sofia in fuchsia!! I love this bag. It's a little heavy but with the strap that's not noticable. Besides, I can tell the weight is due to the this sturdy leather they used. LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067689
> View attachment 3067690
> View attachment 3067691



Congrats, fuchsia is so pretty!


----------



## amadea88

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k



Gorgeous, love it!


----------



## mashedpotato

anne1218 said:


> My first, my one, and my only Ferragamo but definitely wouldn't be my last, I live this little baby so much now I want one in every Single color. The best thing was I got this on sale for less than $1k


Very attractive color. An eye catching bag. Very simple yet gorgeous and elegant to look. Nice pick! Cheers!


----------



## anne1218

Thank u all. I really love the bag and been getting lots of compliments


----------



## Nicky75

My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!


----------



## klynneann

Nicky75 said:


> My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!



Great colors, love the Bice!


----------



## leechiyong

Nicky75 said:


> My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!



Those are stunning!


----------



## Venessa84

Nicky75 said:


> My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!


Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## Nicky75

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## amadea88

Nicky75 said:


> My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!



They are beautiful!  Love the color of the Bice tote.


----------



## sjr1974

Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.


----------



## amadea88

sjr1974 said:


> Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.



Gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

sjr1974 said:


> Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.



Beautiful bag - congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

sjr1974 said:


> Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.


Loving this bucket bag trend!


----------



## dotty8

Piarpreet said:


> Am I the only one who fell in love with the mini glitter ginny?
> Available with matching flats in silver,gold, black




I like it


----------



## Piarpreet

sjr1974 said:


> Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.




i really like the detail of the logo on the drawstrings. I think its cute and not overdone


----------



## Piarpreet

arireyes said:


> I have 2 Ferragamo bags. The black one was actually my first designer bag.  Dh bought it for me about 7 yrs ago.  The purple one I got last spring.




That purple color is tdf


----------



## dvrgntr

sjr1974 said:


> Just posted this in a new thread but thought I'd post here as well.  Received today from FarFetch (Vitkac Boutique).  Sansy bag.  Love it so much i think i drooled.



I love it  
Great clean lines


----------



## Piarpreet

Sf so classic it doesnt get outdated


----------



## riquita

I posted this picture in another thread, then I just discovered that there is a Ferrgamo thread. I just wanted to share my one and only Ferragamo Katia bag. One of the purses that was on my want list until I acquired it in June 2013. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## leechiyong

riquita said:


> I posted this picture in another thread, then I just discovered that there is a Ferrgamo thread. I just wanted to share my one and only Ferragamo Katia bag. One of the purses that was on my want list until I acquired it in June 2013. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

riquita said:


> I posted this picture in another thread, then I just discovered that there is a Ferrgamo thread. I just wanted to share my one and only Ferragamo Katia bag. One of the purses that was on my want list until I acquired it in June 2013. Thanks for letting me share.


Lovely bag!


----------



## amadea88

riquita said:


> I posted this picture in another thread, then I just discovered that there is a Ferrgamo thread. I just wanted to share my one and only Ferragamo Katia bag. One of the purses that was on my want list until I acquired it in June 2013. Thanks for letting me share.



It's gorgeous


----------



## riquita

Thank you leechiyong, Designerhbgirl, and amadea88!


----------



## Piarpreet

my mini sofia and varas and pug luv

@muchomatchymatchy is my insta


----------



## leechiyong

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta



Can't decide which is more adorable:  the mini Sofia or your pup.


----------



## Piarpreet

leechiyong said:


> Can't decide which is more adorable:  the mini Sofia or your pup.




Awwww come on obviously the pup!

This is her at the ferragamo store when i bought the bag


----------



## leechiyong

Piarpreet said:


> Awwww come on obviously the pup!
> 
> This is her at the ferragamo store when i bought the bag
> View attachment 3125384



You're absolutely right.  She's too adorable for words!  The luxurious life suits her.


----------



## dvrgntr

Piarpreet said:


> Awwww come on obviously the pup!
> 
> This is her at the ferragamo store when i bought the bag
> View attachment 3125384



Beautiful bag. I love this season's purples. How'd the SAs react to you bringing your doggy in?


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta




OMG!  Your pup looks so adorable [emoji7]

Could u pls share how much u can fit inside the mini?  I like the look of mini but afraid it won't be practical in terms of size


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta




You look so gorgeous!  That deep wine color looks good on you. I love those shoes!  And, your pug is simply adorable


----------



## GemsBerry

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta



Your pup is too cute! love burgundy bag-shoe-lipstick combo!


----------



## amadea88

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta



Love both your mini Sofia and pug.
You look great!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Piarpreet said:


> Awwww come on obviously the pup!
> 
> This is her at the ferragamo store when i bought the bag
> View attachment 3125384


Your pup is adorable! The handbag is pretty too


----------



## Piarpreet

dvrgntr said:


> Beautiful bag. I love this season's purples. How'd the SAs react to you bringing your doggy in?




I always bring my dog. If they dont want her then they dont want my money


----------



## Piarpreet

casseyelsie said:


> OMG!  Your pup looks so adorable [emoji7]
> 
> Could u pls share how much u can fit inside the mini?  I like the look of mini but afraid it won't be practical in terms of size




Card holder, phone iphone 5s, keys, lipstick. Just the essentials but thats what im used to carrying anyways


----------



## casseyelsie

Piarpreet said:


> Card holder, phone iphone 5s, keys, lipstick. Just the essentials but thats what im used to carrying anyways




Oh!  Indeed too small for me.  I wish there is a size in between mini and the regular.  [emoji17]


----------



## Venessa84

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta


OMG...loving you pug!  Way too cute!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Piarpreet said:


> Awwww come on obviously the pup!
> 
> This is her at the ferragamo store when i bought the bag
> View attachment 3125384



Too cute!!!!


----------



## Mcctai

Nicky75 said:


> My Fanisa hobo and Bice tote are two of my favorite summer bags!


White hobo! Gorgeous


----------



## drowsy1

My small collection: vara in navy and Scotty in black velvet. I love them both!


----------



## MegumiX

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 2654636
> 
> Just sharing&#128522;



gorgeous!!


----------



## lifestylekitty

How are the suede denim varinas? Saw them at the store and they felt so soft I considered buying them. Are they really comfy to wear?


----------



## chillaxia

My November Haul!! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## leechiyong

chillaxia said:


> My November Haul!! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



What a great haul!  Congrats!


----------



## pearlgrass

chillaxia said:


> My November Haul!! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



WOW, so jealous 

Congrats, love it


----------



## entertainer106

sutefani said:


> Here's my SF collection. I love their accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738657


 
So I was scrolling through this thread and saw all your headbands. Are they comfortable or do they cause tension/headaches like a lot of headbands? TIA!


----------



## kychoo

My first pair of Vara SF shoes (purchased in Italy) and vintage mini Vara bag


----------



## Sandybeach814

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3125356
> 
> View attachment 3125357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini sofia and varas and pug luv
> 
> @muchomatchymatchy is my insta




You're gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji253] And your dog is sooo cute!


----------



## Piarpreet

Sandybeach814 said:


> You're gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji253] And your dog is sooo cute!




oh thank you!  made my night, my dog is a diva though.... you have no idea. A good girl, but she stops people walking down the street so they pet her. She knows she is cute~


----------



## S00

My first and only SF for now, loving it but don't get to use it much coz my little one has taken over and will not give it back.


----------



## Venessa84

S00 said:


> My first and only SF for now, loving it but don't get to use it much coz my little one has taken over and will not give it back.


too funny and too cute!


----------



## S00

Venessa84 said:


> too funny and too cute!


Thanks, she loves that piece perfect size to her.


----------



## bunnie159

..love this bag..really roomy  love SF brand


----------



## bunnie159

bunnie159 said:


> ..love this bag..really roomy  love SF brand


sorry,can not attach my photo


----------



## xsmileee

Just received my Sofia today!! &#128588;


----------



## BovinaRabbit

xsmileee said:


> Just received my Sofia today!! [emoji119]




Congratulations on your beautiful bag!


----------



## gottabagit

Sofia is really such a beautiful bag.


----------



## iamyumi

very cute pumps I snatched up at the harrods pre-sale


----------



## bunnie159

really nice shoes,I am thinking to buy it...





 try to attach my photo again


----------



## Shan29

At 50% off!! Wheeee


----------



## bunnie159

...really nice shoes,congrats    ...bought this SF bag,very comfortable and roomy for me


----------



## nvie

Added two more pairs from the AW Sale.


----------



## nvie

Shan29 said:


> View attachment 3217078
> 
> At 50% off!! Wheeee




Love love love this combination. I couldn't decide between this pair and the black on black patent cap toe Vara Chain. Settled for all black as I'm not sure of the fabric material on toe cap of your beige pair.


----------



## reddfoxx1

just purchased these from Saks online. Unfortunately, every item has been final sale, no returns, so I hope they fit. Is this the new way for Saks sale items?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...erragamo&N=4294912431+306624274&bmUID=l8VUFje


----------



## Purseonic Woman

maybe this means final sale of the season?  I think you can still return.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

reddfoxx1 said:


> just purchased these from Saks online. Unfortunately, every item has been final sale, no returns, so I hope they fit. Is this the new way for Saks sale items?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...erragamo&N=4294912431+306624274&bmUID=l8VUFje


Oh! Now I see what you mean!
:rain:


----------



## bernardett

My first Salvatore Ferragamos found on the A/W sale


----------



## anee1987

All!

This is my first Ferragamo purchase and I am super excited about it.. I am loving my new Miss Vara WOC and it is a stunning piece and just started using it today.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Lovely!  Is it saffiano? Do you find it roomy enough?


----------



## anee1987

Purseonic Woman said:


> Lovely!  Is it saffiano? Do you find it roomy enough?



It is Saffiano leather and very roomy for a wallet on chain.. I am using it in my handbag as a wallet without the chain, and use it as shoulder bag for more dressier occasion or even as a clutch, it fits my lv key clays, car keys, a tissue packet small and one lipstick..

I am bowled over by its evening clutch style looks.. it is very elegant.. cannot tell much about the durability  yet.. plan on using it every day atleast for next month to see how it fares under pressure..

Hope this helps..


----------



## Purseonic Woman

anee1987 said:


> It is Saffiano leather and very roomy for a wallet on chain.. I am using it in my handbag as a wallet without the chain, and use it as shoulder bag for more dressier occasion or even as a clutch, it fits my lv key clays, car keys, a tissue packet small and one lipstick..
> 
> I am bowled over by its evening clutch style looks.. it is very elegant.. cannot tell much about the durability  yet.. plan on using it every day atleast for next month to see how it fares under pressure..
> 
> Hope this helps..



Thank you for the reply! I looked at a Tory Burch Robinson WOC, which is pretty, but in comparison the Ferra appears to be better made and seems that it should last longer. The chain also appears more elegant, too, IMO.  The black does look fabulous!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

anee1987 said:


> It is Saffiano leather and very roomy for a wallet on chain.. I am using it in my handbag as a wallet without the chain, and use it as shoulder bag for more dressier occasion or even as a clutch, it fits my lv key clays, car keys, a tissue packet small and one lipstick..
> 
> I am bowled over by its evening clutch style looks.. it is very elegant.. cannot tell much about the durability  yet.. plan on using it every day atleast for next month to see how it fares under pressure..
> 
> Hope this helps..



Would you mind posting a picture of how you pack it?


----------



## natalia0128

anee1987 said:


> All!
> 
> This is my first Ferragamo purchase and I am super excited about it.. I am loving my new Miss Vara WOC and it is a stunning piece and just started using it today.
> View attachment 3275408



Is your gold hardware?


----------



## anee1987

natalia0128 said:


> Is your gold hardware?



Yes it is gold hardware...


----------



## anee1987

Purseonic Woman said:


> Would you mind posting a picture of how you pack it?


Attached are the images of what fits...Hope this helps... I could fit in- 7 credit cards, 1 dior lipstick, a pack of huge tissues, a tester perfume and my car keys.. I usually don't have my phone in this wallet as it is not easy for me to pop open button to get my phone everytime.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Thank you!


----------



## KC Lam

Wooden Ferragamo handbag. 90's


----------



## KC Lam

Ferragamo metal wire handbag


----------



## KC Lam

Ferragamo plastic handbag


----------



## quinna

Hello! Just thought I'd share some of my recent additions to my collection. Large Fiamma Satchel, Pebbled E/W Fiamma tote in new bisque, large Notlia tote in morning rose, and lace Bombay flats.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

quinna said:


> Hello! Just thought I'd share some of my recent additions to my collection. Large Fiamma Satchel, Pebbled E/W Fiamma tote in new bisque, large Notlia tote in morning rose, and lace Bombay flats.




Beautiful pieces. I especially like the Fiamma handbags. Congratulations!  Enjoy your lovely goodies.


----------



## quinna

BovinaRabbit said:


> Beautiful pieces. I especially like the Fiamma handbags. Congratulations!  Enjoy your lovely goodies.



Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

quinna said:


> Hello! Just thought I'd share some of my recent additions to my collection. Large Fiamma Satchel, Pebbled E/W Fiamma tote in new bisque, large Notlia tote in morning rose, and lace Bombay flats.



Love that purple Fiamma!!


----------



## quinna

klynneann said:


> Love that purple Fiamma!!



Thanks!


----------



## babysunshine

My first Ferragamo purchase from the boutique. Miss Vara Wallet on chain. Their CS is very good!


----------



## Stacie123456

My first ferragamo bag  it's called "Juliette Lock Story" in classic black medium. I love the smoothness of the leather but it can be scratched quite easily.


----------



## Piarpreet

Stacie123456 said:


> View attachment 3296557
> 
> 
> My first ferragamo bag  it's called "Juliette Lock Story" in classic black medium. I love the smoothness of the leather but it can be scratched quite easily.




1 trick: moisturizer moisturizer and moisturizer! Lol I use nivea


----------



## Stacie123456

Piarpreet said:


> 1 trick: moisturizer moisturizer and moisturizer! Lol I use nivea




Really?! Do u actually apply Nivea straight on to the bag?


----------



## Venessa84

quinna said:


> Hello! Just thought I'd share some of my recent additions to my collection. Large Fiamma Satchel, Pebbled E/W Fiamma tote in new bisque, large Notlia tote in morning rose, and lace Bombay flats.


Gorgeous, color collection!


----------



## wentshopping

My first Ferragamo tote. Just one of the six bags I bought this month! 

SF Amy Tote in Nutmeg and Anemone:


----------



## leechiyong

wentshopping said:


> My first Ferragamo tote. Just one of the six bags I bought this month!
> 
> SF Amy Tote in Nutmeg and Anemone:


OMG, that's beautiful!  I love the hint of pink.


----------



## reddfoxx1

wentshopping said:


> My first Ferragamo tote. Just one of the six bags I bought this month!
> 
> SF Amy Tote in Nutmeg and Anemone:



Six bags?!!! You, my dear, should not be left alone. Beautiful bag&#9786;


----------



## kdviloria29

Oldie but still goodie 

Bought these 3 second hand for only $150.


----------



## babysunshine

My 2nd Ferragamo Vara wallet on chain from Reebonz


----------



## GemsBerry

babysunshine said:


> My 2nd Ferragamo Vara wallet on chain from Reebonz



beautiful. love through the universe theme!


----------



## kittyland06

Found these two pairs at Nordstorm racks last week, pretty good deal!


----------



## Ryan

Wearing my first (and only - for now) pair of Ferragamos.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Ryan said:


> Wearing my first (and only - for now) pair of Ferragamos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352298


Nice shoes! No one does a casual classic look quite like Ferragamo. Your whole outfit is on point. Congrats on the new shoes. May you own many more!


----------



## katrice9000

Ryan said:


> Wearing my first (and only - for now) pair of Ferragamos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352298




Great shoes....love the yellow.


----------



## Ryan

PsychoBagLady said:


> Nice shoes! No one does a casual classic look quite like Ferragamo. Your whole outfit is on point. Congrats on the new shoes. May you own many more!





katrice9000 said:


> Great shoes....love the yellow.



Thank you so much!


----------



## namphan

pls help me to check is it auth or fake ? tksss


----------



## namphan

pls help me to check it auth or fake . thanksssss


----------



## Samantha S

My new to me sofia. I had been eyeing the sofia for the longest time. I am glad I decided I had to have it. It's one of the most stylish bag in my collection. I love the top handle and the shoulder carry option and most of all I love, love, love it's compartment and the thick smooth leather and the shiny gancini lock.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Samantha S said:


> My new to me sofia. I had been eyeing the sofia for the longest time. I am glad I decided I had to have it. It's one of the most stylish bag in my collection. I love the top handle and the shoulder carry option and most of all I love, love, love it's compartment and the thick smooth leather and the shiny gancini lock.



The Sofia is such a beautiful bag - enjoy her!


----------



## Samantha S

I couldn't agree more with you. sofia is such a elegant bag and it completes my outfit.


----------



## Murphy47

Samantha S said:


> My new to me sofia. I had been eyeing the sofia for the longest time. I am glad I decided I had to have it. It's one of the most stylish bag in my collection. I love the top handle and the shoulder carry option and most of all I love, love, love it's compartment and the thick smooth leather and the shiny gancini lock.



Love this one! 
So classic.


----------



## Ha Bui

My Sofias


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## monbaglady

Ha Bui said:


> My Sofias


Loving your collection of Sofias !


----------



## floodette

what is the size of


Ha Bui said:


> My Sofias


the red one that you wore? is it a mini?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ha Bui said:


> My Sofias


Love your Sophia collection! They are all beautiful


----------



## Ha Bui

floodette said:


> what is the size of
> 
> the red one that you wore? is it a mini?


Yes, all are mini size except the green one


----------



## floodette

Ha Bui said:


> Yes, all are mini size except the green one



Thank you! Your sofias are so pretty! I have. medium one, but considering a smaller version. The mini looks roomy enough for daily bag


----------



## amadea88

Ha Bui said:


> My Sofias



Wow!  I love your Sofia family!


----------



## Ellies

My first Ferragamo set


----------



## Murphy47

Ellies said:


> My first Ferragamo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490059



Beautiful color!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Ellies said:


> My first Ferragamo set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490059


So pretty!


----------



## Rlbhumphrey

jburgh said:


> This is the thread for posting your awesome collections of Ferragamo bags, accessories, and shoes! Can't wait to see this thread fill up with pictures.


----------



## Rlbhumphrey

Rlbhumphrey said:


> View attachment 3506305
> View attachment 3506306


Can you tell if it's real


----------



## nvie

Key and card holder in Bordeaux.


----------



## lsl25

Heres mine. Still so much in love with it!


----------



## nvie

Marie sandals from Summer 2015 sale.


----------



## Murphy47

nvie said:


> Marie sandals from Summer 2015 sale.
> 
> View attachment 3559584



Love those!
Tired of boots already and it's barely winter.


----------



## nvie

Murphy47 said:


> Love those!
> Tired of boots already and it's barely winter.



Thanks Murphy47. The black patent Marie is 50% off the current AW 2016 sale. I'm so glad I got that pair too. Modeling pics tomorrow. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

nvie said:


> Thanks Murphy47. The black patent Marie is 50% off the current AW 2016 sale. I'm so glad I got that pair too. Modeling pics tomorrow. [emoji6]



Looking forward to them!


----------



## sleeps a lot

i recently bought one but i think i may have been duped  thats what i get for buying off of a facebook group.


----------



## Murphy47

sleeps a lot said:


> i recently bought one but i think i may have been duped  thats what i get for buying off of a facebook group.



[emoji35]


----------



## nvie

Whoops, I forgot the modeling pic of Marie in Black Patent


----------



## Murphy47

nvie said:


> Whoops, I forgot the modeling pic of Marie in Black Patent
> View attachment 3585759



Love them. Are they comfy?


----------



## nvie

Murphy47 said:


> Love them. Are they comfy?



YES, super comfy for me. It's D width for my wide feet. No break in required. I would love to add more pairs in other colours. The heel height is great for walking.


----------



## lazeny

Me and my Sofia on our way to my doctors appointment.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Most recent one


----------



## KoalaXJ

I found myself wearing Ninna the most because the sole is rubber I don't have to worry about the leather get ugly


----------



## nvie

Jessihsia said:


> Most recent one



Lovely Ninna, nice red.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lazeny said:


> Me and my Sofia on our way to my doctors appointment.


The Sofia is such an elegant bag. With the crossbody bag, it looks effortlessly chic at the same time. Thank you for sharing this picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ha Bui said:


> My Sofias



Wow! I just gother my first Sofia.  I can't wait to grow my family like yours!


----------



## Zuhrah

*My Vara bow jewelry*


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I just gother my first Sofia.  I can't wait to grow my family like yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594787


Beautiful first Sofia!  Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful first Sofia!  Congrats!


Thank you! I loovveeee my Sofia! I feel like for me it's the perfect bag. It has structure yet is squishy for hugging the body when worn crossbody! BUT it's so hard to find in the beautiful colors you have!


----------



## momshj

Jessihsia said:


> I found myself wearing Ninna the most because the sole is rubber I don't have to worry about the leather get ugly


I have the same sandals... Love them!


----------



## westvillage

Here are my three petite Ferragamo bags:  miniFiamma, Abby, and my elegant black bag with its jewelry-like chain. Love them all ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Here are my three petite Ferragamo bags:  miniFiamma, Abby, and my elegant black bag with its jewelry-like chain. Love them all ...



Sounds beautiful.  Would you mind sharing with pictures?


----------



## westvillage

Ugh... I uploaded pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and it looked like all was in place. Here goes again ...


----------



## Murphy47

westvillage said:


> Ugh... I uploaded pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looked like all was in place. Here goes again ...



Awesome bags!


----------



## westvillage

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome bags!



This is my first time displaying them together so thank you for your enthusiastic words.


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Ugh... I uploaded pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looked like all was in place. Here goes again ...



Ooooo. Love them all. The mini is soooo cute. Thank you for sharing the eye candies!


----------



## leechiyong

westvillage said:


> Ugh... I uploaded pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looked like all was in place. Here goes again ...


Amazing collection!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tally2ball

westvillage said:


> Ugh... I uploaded pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it looked like all was in place. Here goes again ...


Beautiful bags!  I'm in love with the brown one!


----------



## momshj

Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price


----------



## Sunshine mama

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397



Seems like a wonderful problem!


----------



## Murphy47

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397



Looks like a well rounded collection [emoji3]


----------



## leechiyong

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397


Absolutely not.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## Zuhrah




----------



## dotty8

Zuhrah said:


>



That's a beautiful tote  Interesting, the colour combination reminds me of my Gucci tote


----------



## KoalaXJ

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397


Wow!!! That's a lot of flats haha. I have that same brown sandals and I wear them all the time ! I don't get to wear my flats too often tho.... I tried to but the leather bottom makes them not suitable for most of my days : /


----------



## GoldenGateGirl

I've had this for about 5 years and still love it!


----------



## GoldenGateGirl

Oppps, accidentally hit reply before uploading the pic


----------



## Zuhrah

dotty8 said:


> That's a beautiful tote  Interesting, the colour combination reminds me of my Gucci tote



Yes, I love this color combo! I had bought the same Gucci bag that you have bec of the color combo. However, I was disappointed with the quality of the Gucci leather, it felt flimsy and cheap. I had to return it back to the store. I was so happy to see the same color combo in Ferragamo. The leather is far superior than Gucci's IMHO. Plus, it has zipper closure and outside zipped pocket. Overall, a better design and quality.


----------



## foxgal

Okay, this isn't a "collection", but just wanted to share my vintage Giancini Kelly-style with a guitar strap I found on Etsy. Love how it brings some casual fun to this structured bag.


----------



## Molly0

Thought I would add my 1 little bag. Today she is wearing 2 twillies.


----------



## radiax

Hi ladies, 
Really need help on this one. Particularly interested with this bag, not sure whether it is Medium Vara or Ginny Collection. Looks from the new line. Really loving the colour. But couldn't find much reference on the net. Any ideas? Much appreciated.


----------



## Shrinkkbo




----------



## GemsBerry

radiax said:


> Hi ladies,
> Really need help on this one. Particularly interested with this bag, not sure whether it is Medium Vara or Ginny Collection. Looks from the new line. Really loving the colour. But couldn't find much reference on the net. Any ideas? Much appreciated.


It is Ginny. here's reference https://www.shopbop.com/ginny-shoul...&cvo_campaign=SB_Google_USD&s_kwcid=AL!3510!3!{creative}!{matchtype}!{placement}!{network}!!{keyword}&ef_id=V75WXQAABGpkjA@b:20170807223730:s


----------



## hhs

Finally got my first pair (used from Posh) after hearing lots of praises from a good friend, let's call it a budding collection  The box says the style name for these is Reply and the seller told me they are from about 7 years ago. I haven't been able to find any more info about this style because the name is so generic and I haven't seen any other references to a black patent F heel wedge anywhere! I kind of worry they're not authentic but to be honest for the price I paid and how amazing they look and how comfortable they are, I don't lose sleep over it  If I knew they were for sure authentic I'd post them in one of the reference threads. One of the things that stood out to me was the outline logo, but the one other pump F wedge style I could find online (Romola) also has it so I feel somewhat better.















I'd make a new thread for this next part but I'm a newbie so I can't yet - does anybody know much about other F heel wedge styles? I've seen a few including vintage ones but there don't seem to be very many. Very cool to see them pop up in the new season, though. Those black velvet booties with the gold wedge are absolutely killer.


----------



## azniceskater1

Not a handbag girl (jewelry ftw), but was recently gifted the Aileen bag, and I am definitely in love


----------



## Cabsms

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397


Love it lol! Never too much Ferragamo I say! Their stuff lasts forever, my first Ferragamo bag is almost 17 years old and is like new. I will post a pic when I get around to it. Enjoy your gorgeous collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

hhs said:


> Finally got my first pair (used from Posh) after hearing lots of praises from a good friend, let's call it a budding collection  The box says the style name for these is Reply and the seller told me they are from about 7 years ago. I haven't been able to find any more info about this style because the name is so generic and I haven't seen any other references to a black patent F heel wedge anywhere! I kind of worry they're not authentic but to be honest for the price I paid and how amazing they look and how comfortable they are, I don't lose sleep over it  If I knew they were for sure authentic I'd post them in one of the reference threads. One of the things that stood out to me was the outline logo, but the one other pump F wedge style I could find online (Romola) also has it so I feel somewhat better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd make a new thread for this next part but I'm a newbie so I can't yet - does anybody know much about other F heel wedge styles? I've seen a few including vintage ones but there don't seem to be very many. Very cool to see them pop up in the new season, though. Those black velvet booties with the gold wedge are absolutely killer.



WOOOOOW!


----------



## Natifim

My Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo..


----------



## dotty8

My Ferragamo collection


----------



## fendigamo

I'm mostly into Ferragamo shoes but here is my collection...Varinas, Elea and a Vara Bow Mini Bag.


----------



## eadam13

My ever growing Ferragamo family


----------



## Irene7899

Wearing suede heel to work today


----------



## dotty8

Irene7899 said:


> Wearing suede heel to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104315



Lovely outfit


----------



## thelostlala

My pinks


----------



## Sunshine mama

thelostlala said:


> My pinks


Love them all!!!


----------



## Jenneck220

eadam13 said:


> View attachment 4087396
> View attachment 4087397
> View attachment 4087399
> 
> 
> My ever growing Ferragamo family


You have a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Irene7899

dotty8 said:


> Lovely outfit


Thanks


----------



## Serva1

My summer Sofia, aging gracefully.


----------



## Silkpearl

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4133722
> 
> My summer Sofia, aging gracefully.


Just, gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4133722
> 
> My summer Sofia, aging gracefully.


I love how you dressed it up!!! And I love the antique hardware. May I ask what size this is?


----------



## Serva1

Silkpearl said:


> Just, gorgeous.



Thank you [emoji3]



Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you dressed it up!!! And I love the antique hardware. May I ask what size this is?



This is a medium size Sofia [emoji3] same size as my winter Sofia in astrakan ( black curly sheepfur). Action pic from last winter.


----------



## lazeny

My Sofia.


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

lazeny said:


> My Sofia.


Love the color, so pretty!


----------



## lili45

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4133722
> 
> My summer Sofia, aging gracefully.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Greenredapple

My new baby.


----------



## lili45

Greenredapple said:


> My new baby.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> My new baby.


Oh my Gosshhhh! I've  been wanting this for sooo long. Is this vintage or the new remake?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> My new baby.


And this is my hacked clutch.


----------



## DoggieBags

From fall of last year and early this year.


----------



## Greenredapple

lili45 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you  this is the remake version. I considered buying this bag in vintage but the older models didn't have feet so...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> Thank you  this is the remake version. I considered buying this bag in vintage but the older models didn't have feet so...


Wowww! Could you show us pictures of the inside and the feet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> From fall of last year and early this year.


All are gorgeous! 
I don't have access to a SF store and I've never seen the printed bags online. Do you still have the style number/ name of the one circled? And may I ask what the price was?


----------



## DoggieBags

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you still have the style number/ name of the one circled? And may I ask what the price was?


This is a copy of my receipt. The third item was the bag. I bought it at the 5th Avenue store in NYC. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> This is a copy of my receipt. The third item was the bag. I bought it at the 5th Avenue store in NYC. I hope this helps.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Greenredapple

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowww! Could you show us pictures of the inside and the feet?



Sure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> Sure.


Omg! Soooooo lovely! Thank you!
I'm gonna have to hack my hacked clutch with feet!


----------



## De sac

Greenredapple said:


> Thank you  this is the remake version. I considered buying this bag in vintage but the older models didn't have feet so...



Beautiful! I have it in gold. If you are in Europe then you have a very rare bag!


----------



## Greenredapple

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416247
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I have it in gold. If you are in Europe then you have a very rare bag!



The gold is very beautiful. At one point it was constantly out of stock so i coudn't get it also with the black one


----------



## Sunshine mama

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416247
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I have it in gold. If you are in Europe then you have a very rare bag!


This is just G O R G E O U S ! 
This can only be found in Europe?
What part of Europe?


----------



## De sac

Many thanks @Greenredapple amd @Sunshine mama ! It was love at first site.
I'm sure the bags are available (in very limited quantities) worldwide but when I purchased, they advised me of European stock levels (because I am in Europe). No matter where it is I'm pretty sure they can ship it to you if it's in stock. 
I was asking about the black and it was long gone! 
Apparently now the gold is available through special order, which takes up to 8 months.


----------



## Sunshine mama

De sac said:


> Many thanks @Greenredapple amd @Sunshine mama ! It was love at first site.
> I'm sure the bags are available (in very limited quantities) worldwide but when I purchased, they advised me of European stock levels (because I am in Europe). No matter where it is I'm pretty sure they can ship it to you if it's in stock.
> I was asking about the black and it was long gone!
> Apparently now the gold is available through special order, which takes up to 8 months.


Thank you! Please could you share the item number? The last time I went to the store,  no SA understood what I was talking about!!!
They just wanted to steer me to another bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416247
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I have it in gold. If you are in Europe then you have a very rare bag!


Please more pictures of this bag? Also mod shots if you can?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

De sac said:


> View attachment 4416247
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I have it in gold. If you are in Europe then you have a very rare bag!


Absolutely stunning bag! 
I am looking for a bag in this color.  It goes with so many outfits.


----------



## De sac

Thank you @Purses & Perfumes ! Between us I have been researching a Hermès Kelly 28 in Sellier box leather, so when I saw this bag it was just familiar enough to steal my heart (at a fraction of the price, very high quality and available!). Still there are details (like the adjustable strap with the Ferragamo buckle) that make it a different bag.

The colour is perfect and very versatile. Next time I wear I will share. 

The code on my receipt says 8058572741144 @Sunshine mama , hope that helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

De sac said:


> Thank you @Purses & Perfumes ! Between us I have been researching a Hermès Kelly 28 in Sellier box leather, so when I saw this bag it was just familiar enough to steal my heart (at a fraction of the price, very high quality and available!). Still there are details (like the adjustable strap with the Ferragamo buckle) that make it a different bag.
> 
> The colour is perfect and very versatile. Next time I wear I will share.
> 
> The code on my receipt says 8058572741144 @Sunshine mama , hope that helps!


Thank you so much. I feel exactly the same way about the Kelly 28 reference! One more question.  What is the name of this bag? Sorry to bother you so much.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

De sac said:


> Thank you @Purses & Perfumes ! Between us I have been researching a Hermès Kelly 28 in Sellier box leather, so when I saw this bag it was just familiar enough to steal my heart (at a fraction of the price, very high quality and available!). Still there are details (like the adjustable strap with the Ferragamo buckle) that make it a different bag.
> 
> The colour is perfect and very versatile. Next time I wear I will share.
> 
> The code on my receipt says 8058572741144 @Sunshine mama , hope that helps!


Yes, that was exactly what I thought of when I saw your bag - I love the shape and style of the Kelly.    I recently had a chance to try on a Ferragamo bag (the quilted Gancini) for the first time, and I was very impressed at the high quality of the leather and how well made it is.


----------



## De sac

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, that was exactly what I thought of when I saw your bag - I love the shape and style of the Kelly.    I recently had a chance to try on a Ferragamo bag (the quilted Gancini) for the first time, and I was very impressed at the high quality of the leather and how well made it is.



It makes me chuckle when I read the replicas thread - to me this has been a very good lesson in how life would be getting in and out of a Kelly and particularly a stiffer leather (which I love the look of). 

I don't want to talk it up too much because then more people will flock to Ferragamo!!


----------



## De sac

Mod shots saved on my phone from a few weeks ago. 

Sorry @Sunshine mama, I don't know the model name but they call it the square model in store. These are the classics line.


----------



## Greenredapple

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the name of this bag? Sorry to bother you so much.



From December until January you could still find the bag under Ferragamo's creations. Then i guess they revamped the website and for a while i couldn't get access directly to the eu's Ferragamo's creations. I was able though because i had the product bookmarked.
https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/eu/en/special-collections/ferragamos-creations/gsaffiano-c-675466--24

The link does not work anymore and the bag is not currently available on the website. At some point when i used the store locator (January?) you could get the gold version from the Milan store.

According to the ferragamo's e-shop the bag was called Gancini Large Top Handle.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

De sac said:


> Mod shots saved on my phone from a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sorry @Sunshine mama, I don't know the model name but they call it the square model in store. These are the classics line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416697
> View attachment 4416698



Looks great!


----------



## De sac

Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

De sac said:


> Mod shots saved on my phone from a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sorry @Sunshine mama, I don't know the model name but they call it the square model in store. These are the classics line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416697
> View attachment 4416698


Beautiful as I imagined! Thank you sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> From December until January you could still find the bag under Ferragamo's creations. Then i guess they revamped the website and for a while i couldn't get access directly to the eu's Ferragamo's creations. I was able though because i had the product bookmarked.
> https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/eu/en/special-collections/ferragamos-creations/gsaffiano-c-675466--24
> 
> The link does not work anymore and the bag is not currently available on the website. At some point when i used the store locator (January?) you could get the gold version from the Milan store.
> 
> According to the ferragamo's e-shop the bag was called Gancini Large Top Handle.


Thank you sooo much for this info.  I guess it will be a waiting game. Maybe they will even come out with a red one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Meanwhile,  I changed the top handle of my vintage clutch and added my own diy strap.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finally got a bag from Ferragamo...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous. 
But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.


----------



## Greenredapple

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous.
> But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.
> View attachment 4458991



Beautiful Mod shots please


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous.
> But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.
> View attachment 4458991


Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous.
> But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.
> View attachment 4458991


That is a beautiful bag.  I wish you well to wear it.  Btw, what is the name of the color?  I almost bought my Studio bag in the same color.  It was a very close tie between it and Jasmine.  Jasmine won out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Greenredapple said:


> Beautiful Mod shots please


Thank you!    The bag is so easy to use. 

I have never done mod shots before so I think I need to warm up to the idea.  I am a bit hesitant about it, but will definitely give it some thought because I know its so helpful to see how the bag looks when a person is wearing it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cool Breeze said:


> That is a beautiful bag.  I wish you well to wear it.  Btw, what is the name of the color?  I almost bought my Studio bag in the same color.  It was a very close tie between it and Jasmine.  Jasmine won out.


Thank you so much.     I believe the name of the color is 'Saddle'.  I love your Studio bag in the Jasmine color!   In the picture you posted, it looks almost like a pale lilac/lavender shade?  My next bag will be a spring/summer purse in a lighter color (maybe pale pink, lilac or even a cream color).   But I will wait a bit before I make any more purchases!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!


Thank you, Sunshine mama.


----------



## seishouai

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous.
> But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.
> View attachment 4458991



I bought one too during the recent sale and here’s mine!


----------



## Cool Breeze

seishouai said:


> I bought one too during the recent sale and here’s mine!


It’s beautiful!  I love Ferragamo’s style.


----------



## seishouai

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s beautiful!  I love Ferragamo’s style.



Thank you. This is actually my first Ferragamo bag so I’m surprised at how well made it is!


----------



## Cool Breeze

seishouai said:


> Thank you. This is actually my first Ferragamo bag so I’m surprised at how well made it is!


I bought my Studio Bag in May and I love it.  You can tell they pay attention to details.  Enjoy!


----------



## imunlisted

Ok... here goes! I recently moved into Givenchy and Saint Laurent but I always have and will always be a Ferragamo girl.

Here's my current collection... yes, everything is black! 98% of my luxury bags are black.  I tend to wear a lot of black or neutral colors. I also don't want to worry about dirt or scratches showing or transfer. All are the calf/soft glove-tanned leather; sure they scratch but they age well. I use the Fiamma crossbody the most (not exaggerating it's been a workhorse, tossed into the car, worn in rain, heat... etc.) and it's scratched but still looks amazing. I wipe my bags down lightly with a barely damp cloth and stuff them with paper or bubble wrap, roll up the strap and put it in, then put them in their dustbags. Considering two (maybe three) of these are "vintage" that were second hand finds (I am the 2nd owner); I think everything looks amazing.


These are the only current Ferragamo shoes I have; I bought some NOS vintage heels years ago when I was in college but they are just classic low pumps; one black pair and one nude pair. You know... sensible. 


So I had to single this bag out... it's actually a very dark navy - pretty much blue-black. This is the bag that started everything. I found this bag at a thrift store when in high school (early 2000's). I was interested enough in fashion to recognize the name but knew even before seeing the name that it was a good bag because of the leather. I'm guessing this bag might have been 80's or 90's but I'm not sure (if any of you know, please share!). I bought it for under $10 and used it on and off through undergrad. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Most recent addition was the Suzanna; love seeing everyone else's bags on here!


----------



## Cool Breeze

imunlisted said:


> Ok... here goes! I recently moved into Givenchy and Saint Laurent but I always have and will always be a Ferragamo girl.
> 
> Here's my current collection... yes, everything is black! 98% of my luxury bags are black.  I tend to wear a lot of black or neutral colors. I also don't want to worry about dirt or scratches showing or transfer. All are the calf/soft glove-tanned leather; sure they scratch but they age well. I use the Fiamma crossbody the most (not exaggerating it's been a workhorse, tossed into the car, worn in rain, heat... etc.) and it's scratched but still looks amazing. I wipe my bags down lightly with a barely damp cloth and stuff them with paper or bubble wrap, roll up the strap and put it in, then put them in their dustbags. Considering two (maybe three) of these are "vintage" that were second hand finds (I am the 2nd owner); I think everything looks amazing.
> View attachment 4474592
> 
> These are the only current Ferragamo shoes I have; I bought some NOS vintage heels years ago when I was in college but they are just classic low pumps; one black pair and one nude pair. You know... sensible.
> View attachment 4474593
> 
> So I had to single this bag out... it's actually a very dark navy - pretty much blue-black. This is the bag that started everything. I found this bag at a thrift store when in high school (early 2000's). I was interested enough in fashion to recognize the name but knew even before seeing the name that it was a good bag because of the leather. I'm guessing this bag might have been 80's or 90's but I'm not sure (if any of you know, please share!). I bought it for under $10 and used it on and off through undergrad.
> View attachment 4474594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent addition was the Suzanna; love seeing everyone else's bags on here!


Wonderful collection.  I love the fact you use them regularly.  Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

imunlisted said:


> Ok... here goes! I recently moved into Givenchy and Saint Laurent but I always have and will always be a Ferragamo girl.
> 
> Here's my current collection... yes, everything is black! 98% of my luxury bags are black.  I tend to wear a lot of black or neutral colors. I also don't want to worry about dirt or scratches showing or transfer. All are the calf/soft glove-tanned leather; sure they scratch but they age well. I use the Fiamma crossbody the most (not exaggerating it's been a workhorse, tossed into the car, worn in rain, heat... etc.) and it's scratched but still looks amazing. I wipe my bags down lightly with a barely damp cloth and stuff them with paper or bubble wrap, roll up the strap and put it in, then put them in their dustbags. Considering two (maybe three) of these are "vintage" that were second hand finds (I am the 2nd owner); I think everything looks amazing.
> View attachment 4474592
> 
> These are the only current Ferragamo shoes I have; I bought some NOS vintage heels years ago when I was in college but they are just classic low pumps; one black pair and one nude pair. You know... sensible.
> View attachment 4474593
> 
> So I had to single this bag out... it's actually a very dark navy - pretty much blue-black. This is the bag that started everything. I found this bag at a thrift store when in high school (early 2000's). I was interested enough in fashion to recognize the name but knew even before seeing the name that it was a good bag because of the leather. I'm guessing this bag might have been 80's or 90's but I'm not sure (if any of you know, please share!). I bought it for under $10 and used it on and off through undergrad.
> View attachment 4474594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent addition was the Suzanna; love seeing everyone else's bags on here!


Such an amazing collection!! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## addicted2mala

seishouai said:


> I bought one too during the recent sale and here’s mine!


Congratulations on your new Ferragamo, it's beautiful Do you happen to know if this is the large or the smaller classic flap? This bag is on my wishlist but at 5ft3 I think the larger size may be too big for me.


----------



## addicted2mala

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Presenting the Classic Flap bag.  I love it.   I knew I wanted this bag as soon as I saw it, but choosing a color was a bit of a challenge!  The SA showed me a dark green color (called pine), which was gorgeous.
> But I knew this was the one I wanted for sure.
> View attachment 4458991


Love your beautiful new Ferragamo


----------



## ronimacaroni23

Just got the small studio bag in the new hammer calfskin (pebbled leather) version in caraway seed! It is such a beautiful update on the original smooth leather version, and easier to maintain. The leather is quite luxe (and so much nicer than the Sainf Laurent SDJ that I was also considering). Here she is!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

ronimacaroni23 said:


> Just got the small studio bag in the new hammer calfskin (pebbled leather) version in caraway seed! It is such a beautiful update on the original smooth leather version, and easier to maintain. The leather is quite luxe (and so much nicer than the Sainf Laurent SDJ that I was also considering). Here she is!!
> 
> View attachment 4477359
> 
> View attachment 4477355


I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.  It’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## tootsieroll918

My first Ferragamo bag  The color is amazing!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tootsieroll918 said:


> My first Ferragamo bag  The color is amazing!


Beaaauuuutiful!! So glad this gorgeous bag is getting some love lately! Is the quality as lovely as I expect?


----------



## Cool Breeze

tootsieroll918 said:


> My first Ferragamo bag  The color is amazing!


Congrats!  Be prepared for lots of compliments.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

addicted2mala said:


> Congratulations on your new Ferragamo, it's beautiful Do you happen to know if this is the large or the smaller classic flap? This bag is on my wishlist but at 5ft3 I think the larger size may be too big for me.


I have this bag in the large size, and I am around your height (about an inch or so taller).  It is a little bigger than the small size but overall, it looks more like a medium-sized bag to me than a large one.   When I tried them on at the store, I preferred the way the smaller size looked on me, but the large size looked fine as well.   I went with the larger size because of the extra room and also because the color that I wanted was only available in the large size.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

tootsieroll918 said:


> My first Ferragamo bag  The color is amazing!


Beautiful color!  Congrats!


----------



## addicted2mala

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have this bag in the large size, and I am around your height (about an inch or so taller).  It is a little bigger than the small size but overall, it looks more like a medium-sized bag to me than a large one.   When I tried them on at the store, I preferred the way the smaller size looked on me, but the large size looked fine as well.   I went with the larger size because of the extra room and also because the color that I wanted was only available in the large size.


Thank you for replying, much appreciated. It looks great on you and I hope you are enjoying wearing it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

addicted2mala said:


> Thank you for replying, much appreciated. It looks great on you and I hope you are enjoying wearing it.


Just to clarify, the photo of the mod shot is not my picture.   You quoted @seishouai, who posted a mod shot with her bag.  I am not sure whether she has the small or the large bag.  
I have the same bag in brown, (picture posted earlier in this thread).   However, since I had tried the bag in both sizes, I replied to your post.


----------



## addicted2mala

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Just to clarify, the photo of the mod shot is not my picture.   You quoted @seishouai, who posted a mod shot with her bag.  I am not sure whether she has the small or the large bag.
> I have the same bag in brown, (picture posted earlier in this thread).   However, since I had tried the bag in both sizes, I replied to your post.


Oh goodness, apologies for the mixup and thank you for your reply.  Your bag is a beauty, I love the shade of brown.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

addicted2mala said:


> Oh goodness, apologies for the mixup and thank you for your reply.  Your bag is a beauty, I love the shade of brown.


No worries.     Being on the petite side myself, I fully understand the difficulties involved in finding bags with the right strap length and size. 
They have this bag in so many lovely colors so good luck with choosing one, if you decide to get the purse.


----------



## tootsieroll918

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beaaauuuutiful!! So glad this gorgeous bag is getting some love lately! Is the quality as lovely as I expect?



Yes, I'm very pleased with the quality and the grain of the leather!


----------



## imunlisted

Finally breaking these in... Sannio espadrilles in Jasmine.


----------



## imunlisted

Well, I guess I'll have another go!

Everything old is new again, especially if it's NOS.  I'm sure we've all seen this resurgence of 90's fashion/accessories (short, flared heels, clunky sneakers and tiny bags...). Well, I just pulled out things from the closet or buy NOS (new old stock) vintage items.

This is new, unused vintage and new to me. I've been wanting a "mini bag" (although these and the LV pochettes and Fendi baguettes 20 years ago were about the same size, they were just "small bags... ) and came across this. It's the super-soft calf, with the omega detail on the strap. I really wanted something small, fast and efficient for "phone, keys wallet and out the door" situations, but just can't bear the thought of coated canvas (no offense to those who like it!). So glad I snapped this up!  Came with the dust bag and care card but no original price tag; the seller is reputable and all the authentication marks are there and right on the bag. Just out of pure curiosity, I'd love to find the actual style name if anyone knows or also has this bag!


----------



## whyohhjay

Just got these babies for my mum (who loves gold) and my aunt (who loves pink)


----------



## Sunshine mama

tootsieroll918 said:


> My first Ferragamo bag  The color is amazing!


Congrats! It is amazing!
What size is this?


----------



## jbags07

whyohhjay said:


> Just got these babies for my mum (who loves gold) and my aunt (who loves pink)
> 
> View attachment 4533074
> View attachment 4533075


Beautiful!  I just love Ferragamo   Those bows are divine!


----------



## hja

Finally found a pair to match my little Cassis speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

hja said:


> Finally found a pair to match my little Cassis speedy
> 
> View attachment 4625566


Incredible!


----------



## jbags07

hja said:


> Finally found a pair to match my little Cassis speedy
> 
> View attachment 4625566


This combo is


----------



## GemsBerry

hja said:


> Finally found a pair to match my little Cassis speedy
> 
> View attachment 4625566


Well played, well played


----------



## Monaliceke

DoggieBags said:


> From fall of last year and early this year.


I love your printed Studio bag! Just searched on Ferragamo.com and found it there! Could you please share your experience wearing this bag? How’s the printed leather wearing? TIA


----------



## DoggieBags

luxemadam said:


> I love your printed Studio bag! Just searched on Ferragamo.com and found it there! Could you please share your experience wearing this bag? How’s the printed leather wearing? TIA


I’ve been very happy with it. Very problem free. Scratch resistant so far. Has been out in the rain several times. I wiped off the moisture as soon as I got inside and have seen no issues with the leather after. No blistering, etc. after getting wet.


----------



## Monaliceke

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve been very happy with it. Very problem free. Scratch resistant so far. Has been out in the rain several times. I wiped off the moisture as soon as I got inside and have seen no issues with the leather after. No blistering, etc. after getting wet.


That’s great news to hear! Thanks so much


----------



## KrissiBlue

Could anyone help me out here - which model of shoe is this (chococolate colore suede if the pics do not translate colour and what year s were they available? 
Just going through some things I’ve inheeited from mother and grandmother and don’t want to sell them off too cheap or expensive   Appreciate any help
You can give - thanks in advance


----------



## BritAbroad

I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


Are these vintage or re-release? They look brand new. One of my favorite styles in bags is this trapezoidal flap bag with a beautiful top handle
These are sooo beautiful!


----------



## Mrs.Z

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


Gorgeous...I finally got my hands on the wicker version, I love it!


----------



## thewave1969

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


OMG!!!! These are fab!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


Unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## Greenredapple

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!



Georgeous bags! I am guessing these are a bit older, since the modern ones, along with the croc versions have strap rings attached to the handles.


----------



## BritAbroad

Sunshine mama said:


> Are these vintage or re-release? They look brand new. One of my favorite styles in bags is this trapezoidal flap bag with a beautiful top handle
> These are sooo beautiful!


They are vintage, *Sunshine mama  *Thank you! 
Honestly, they look new in person, they are a bag that really holds up well. I don't baby them but I do care for them well with the intention of them lasting me a lifetime (I hope!) 
I'm much like you; I have a soft spot for classic top handle bags. They are _on trend_ at times but I don't feel outdated carrying them when they aren't the flavor of the season.


----------



## BritAbroad

Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous...I finally got my hands on the wicker version, I love it!


Oh, I love the wicker version! I'd love to see yours.


----------



## BritAbroad

thewave1969 said:


> OMG!!!! These are fab!!!


Thank you, *thewave* 
Pearls on a silver fork - _love it!_


----------



## BritAbroad

Cool Breeze said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous!


Thank you, *Cool Breeze*


----------



## BritAbroad

Greenredapple said:


> Georgeous bags! I am guessing these are a bit older, since the modern ones, along with the croc versions have strap rings attached to the handles.


You're absolutely right, yes, these are the vintage version, they have the strap rings on the sides.
I have the straps but I haven't used them, I don't think their past owner used them either. I should try them out....


----------



## Mrs.Z

BritAbroad said:


> Oh, I love the wicker version! I'd love to see yours.


Here she is, I just took her on vacation


----------



## BritAbroad

Mrs.Z said:


> Here she is, I just took her on vacation


 What a beauty! The perfect Spring through Summer bag....


----------



## Mrs.Z

BritAbroad said:


> What a beauty! The perfect Spring through Summer bag....


Thank you!  I love the shape of these bags, feminine and classic.


----------



## BritAbroad

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you!  I love the shape of these bags, feminine and classic.


I feel the same, so classic. Thank you for sharing your wicker beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BritAbroad said:


> They are vintage, *Sunshine mama  *Thank you!
> Honestly, they look new in person, they are a bag that really holds up well. I don't baby them but I do care for them well with the intention of them lasting me a lifetime (I hope!)
> I'm much like you; I have a soft spot for classic top handle bags. They are _on trend_ at times but I don't feel outdated carrying them when they aren't the flavor of the season.


You are a lucky person to have found such beautiful vintage pieces!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs.Z said:


> Here she is, I just took her on vacation


It's so whimsical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs.Z said:


> Here she is, I just took her on vacation


BTW, I noticed you took this on vacation.  Oh the good ole days!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just got this bag from Fashionphile. Love the studded detail. Does anyone know the approximate age and retail price? The model number is 211667.


----------



## JenJBS

My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


Again,  what a beautiful purple bag! The purple is just perfect and this is such a cute style!
Congrats!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Again,  what a beautiful purple bag! The purple is just perfect and this is such a cute style!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you!   Ferragamo is one of those slippery slope brands - buy one, and more will follow... Don't tell my wallet, but I'm already considering looking for this style in black... I got this pretty purple using site credit, so that means I can justify paying for a black one, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Ferragamo is one of those slippery slope brands - buy one, and more will follow... Don't tell my wallet, but I'm already considering looking for this style in black... I got this pretty purple using site credit, so that means I can justify paying for a black one, right?


Yeah for sure! Basically the purple bag was free!


----------



## jbags07

BritAbroad said:


> I only have a couple of Ferragamo bags but I get a lot of use out of them!


Your bags are simply stunning


----------



## jbags07

Mrs.Z said:


> Here she is, I just took her on vacation


What a gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!


Love the style, and that purple!  Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the style, and that purple!  Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## roundandround

JenJBS said:


> My new Pretty arrived today!  Such a rich, saturated purple! And, of course, the Ferragamo craftsmanship, leather, and hardware! Love this design!



Look at that beauty, craftmanship, style and the rich color! That's why I love this brand. Congrats with this eye candy


----------



## JenJBS

roundandround said:


> Look at that beauty, craftmanship, style and the rich color! That's why I love this brand. Congrats with this eye candy



Thank you!  It's my second Ferragamo, but definitely not my last... For all the reasons you mention.


----------



## Tibitibi

deleted post


----------



## Tibitibi

Here's my Ferragamo collections, honestly, i really adore ferragamo's grossgrain bow, looks so pretty !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Boxyz bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4756354
> 
> My Boxyz bag.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you JenJBS. I am hoping to wear this bag out for the first time next week.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

The only ferragamo ive ever wanted finally got here


----------



## whyohhjay

Got this beautiful teal Joanne bag I’ve been eyeing at the recent sales!!! I own Ferragamo SLGs and shoes but this is the first bag I’ve owned from them. Amazing quality!

Also managed to redeem a free gift as my credit card was having a promotion with them!


----------



## Cool Breeze

whyohhjay said:


> Got this beautiful teal Joanne bag I’ve been eyeing at the recent sales!!! I own Ferragamo SLGs and shoes but this is the first bag I’ve owned from them. Amazing quality!
> 
> Also managed to redeem a free gift as my credit card was having a promotion with them!
> 
> View attachment 4774572
> View attachment 4774573


Gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My Boxyz bag.
> View attachment 4756357


LOVE LOVE this bag!!!
How do you like the leather and does it fit all the essentials?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE LOVE this bag!!!
> How do you like the leather and does it fit all the essentials?


Thanks Sunshine mama. I love this bag too. I wasn't planning on buying it, but that changed as soon as I tried it on.

I love the smooth leather on this bag.  It feels like very good quality, and I haven't had a single scratch or mark on it.  I haven't used it a lot though since I bought it shortly before lockdown here.  Even so, I do think the smooth leather is quite sturdy and beautifully made.

My bag is the medium sized one, and it very easily fits all my essentials which include my mid-sized wallet, sunglasses in a soft case, phone, car keys, small bottle of hand sanitizer and some other small items like a packet of disinfecting wipes, lipstick etc.  I think it would fit a full size wallet, but I prefer to use a mid-sized wallet.  There is also a larger size than mine which is more roomy, but I am happy with this size.


----------



## eadam13

Its been a while since I've posted, so I figured it was time to post an updated photo of my Ferragamo family. While my collection has improved over the years, my photography skills have not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks Sunshine mama. I love this bag too. I wasn't planning on buying it, but that changed as soon as I tried it on.
> 
> I love the smooth leather on this bag.  It feels like very good quality, and I haven't had a single scratch or mark on it.  I haven't used it a lot though since I bought it shortly before lockdown here.  Even so, I do think the smooth leather is quite sturdy and beautifully made.
> 
> My bag is the medium sized one, and it very easily fits all my essentials which include my mid-sized wallet, sunglasses in a soft case, phone, car keys, small bottle of hand sanitizer and some other small items like a packet of disinfecting wipes, lipstick etc.  I think it would fit a full size wallet, but I prefer to use a mid-sized wallet.  There is also a larger size than mine which is more roomy, but I am happy with this size.


Thank you.  It sounds like a very good size and good leather!


----------



## thewave1969

eadam13 said:


> Its been a while since I've posted, so I figured it was time to post an updated photo of my Ferragamo family. While my collection has improved over the years, my photography skills have not.
> 
> View attachment 4775225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775228


----------



## ukonvasara

mine are vintage things.


----------



## candypoo

On a hairband phase..
Got lucky with these last pieces in store


----------



## myfavebag

Ferragamo has the best quality leather and craftsmanship !!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

myfavebag said:


> Ferragamo has the best quality leather and craftsmanship !!


Love the Boxyz, and the apple-green color.  Congrats!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Got a new one today!


----------



## eliseboudoir

This is my very first luxury purchase, this vintage Ferragamo bag preloved. I was lucky to get it for $500CAN, and there are no scratches!! I’m in love. It didn’t come with a crossbody strap- I’m on the hunt for one.


----------



## JenJBS

eliseboudoir said:


> This is my very first luxury purchase, this vintage Ferragamo bag preloved. I was lucky to get it for $500CAN, and there are no scratches!! I’m in love. It didn’t come with a crossbody strap- I’m on the hunt for one.



Congratulations on your first Ferragamo!    You made a brilliant choice for your first luxury bag!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

momshj said:


> Do you think I have a problem? I try to only buy during the sales but a few items here were full price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623396
> View attachment 3623397


Hahahahaha, I would like to think that you don’t have a problem because my collection is something like yours. Can’t even get the energy to get all items together for a pic. Lol. However, I almost only buy shoes from them and I am trying hard for one more of their bags and I am going to try and stop for at least a couple of years. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

eliseboudoir said:


> This is my very first luxury purchase, this vintage Ferragamo bag preloved. I was lucky to get it for $500CAN, and there are no scratches!! I’m in love. It didn’t come with a crossbody strap- I’m on the hunt for one.


I love the classic look. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

eliseboudoir said:


> This is my very first luxury purchase, this vintage Ferragamo bag preloved. I was lucky to get it for $500CAN, and there are no scratches!! I’m in love. It didn’t come with a crossbody strap- I’m on the hunt for one.


Congrats! I've been wanting this exact bag at a good price in an excellent condition,  and it's actually quite hard to find. Where did you find yours?


----------



## eliseboudoir

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! I've been wanting this exact bag at a good price in an excellent condition,  and it's actually quite hard to find. Where did you find yours?



I seen it on poshmark and messaged the sellers IG for a lower price. Unfortunately it is a one-off as the seller mostly sold preloved LV bags. Poshmark is honestly a good place to start, sometimes I see this bag on there in similar condition. Hope you find it one day!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

myfavebag said:


> Ferragamo has the best quality leather and craftsmanship !!


What a gorgeous color!!! Great buy! Love Ferragamo!!


----------



## eliseboudoir

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! I've been wanting this exact bag at a good price in an excellent condition,  and it's actually quite hard to find. Where did you find yours?



Ferragamo re-released this bag! Just thought I’d let you know! https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/ferragamocreations-us/-560473--1


----------



## Sunshine mama

eliseboudoir said:


> Ferragamo re-released this bag! Just thought I’d let you know! https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/ferragamocreations-us/-560473--1


Thank you so much!!! It's gorgeous.I wish I had known it sooner.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## myfavebag

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love the Boxyz, and the apple-green color.  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me Boston bag... my first Ferragamo. I am in awe with the wonderful details of this bag...wonderfully designed!
If anyone has any background info on this style, like name or release dates, I would love to hear about it!


----------



## Kimbashop

New-to-me Sofia. This is my first Ferragamo and I’m amazed by the quality. The pebbled leather is gorgeous and soft, hardware substantial and elegant, and the fabric lining is an excellent weight. Although I was looking for a leather lined Sofia, i think the fabric lining will make the bag lighter. Couldn’t be happier with this bag. I can’t wait to head out somewhere with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> New-to-me Sofia. This is my first Ferragamo and I’m amazed by the quality. The pebbled leather is gorgeous and soft, hardware substantial and elegant, and the fabric lining is an excellent weight. Although I was looking for a leather lined Sofia, i think the fabric lining will make the bag lighter. Couldn’t be happier with this bag. I can’t wait to head out somewhere with it.
> View attachment 5036368


Congrats! It's really smooshy and lux looking!
And you're so right.  I think the fabric lining makes the bag lighter and makes the bag look more luxurious.
And your picture is beautiful. You're making me want to use my Sofia too.
I have one lined in leather and it definitely is heavier,  and not as nearly  smooshy looking as yours!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> New-to-me Sofia. This is my first Ferragamo and I’m amazed by the quality. The pebbled leather is gorgeous and soft, hardware substantial and elegant, and the fabric lining is an excellent weight. Although I was looking for a leather lined Sofia, i think the fabric lining will make the bag lighter. Couldn’t be happier with this bag. I can’t wait to head out somewhere with it.
> View attachment 5036368



Congratulations on your first Ferragamo!  Such an underrated brand! This bag is exceptional!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, do you know which one you got?





Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's really smooshy and lux looking!
> And you're so right.  I think the fabric lining makes the bag lighter and makes the bag look more luxurious.
> And your picture is beautiful. You're making me want to use my Sofia too.
> I have one lined in leather and it definitely is heavier,  and not as nearly  smooshy looking as yours!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first Ferragamo!  Such an underrated brand! This bag is exceptional!



Thank you   
There were so many enthusiastic posts about Ferragamo's exceptional quality that I started looking into their bags. I am grateful to tPF peeps who provided history and so many descriptions and photos of SF bags. Living in the U.S., I don't hear much about the brand. I had heard of the Studio and the Boxyz, but the Sofia style stole my heart. Plus, I found the most amazing deal on TRR which helps with the heart-stealing; all that was wrong with it was that it was a a bit dirty and very dry. So a bit of cleaning, polishing, and deep conditioning brought it back to life quickly. It is such a functional and beautiful bag and sits in the zone that I really like: classic and minimalist with a contemporary and creative twist. The leather, while pebbled, has such a soft hand and a beautiful sheen, no doubt a patina from prior wear. the hardware is silver. I was looking for light gold to fill a hole in my collection (I have 5 black bags with silver HW) but this was an irresistible deal.

Can anyone tell me how I might find out the year it was made?


----------



## Mcaldwell190

My latest green obsession, got the shoes too, will get a pic later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mcaldwell190 said:


> My latest green obsession, got the shoes too, will get a pic later.


Wowowowowowow! I really love this tiny tote !!! So darn cute!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowowowowowow! I really love this tiny tote !!! So darn cute!!


It fits a lot too, I wore it today and got tons of compliments!! ❤️❤️


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

eliseboudoir said:


> Ferragamo re-released this bag! Just thought I’d let you know! https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/ferragamocreations-us/-560473--1



I adore this style, but it seems to only be available in the US?  Can anyone advise on how I can find it in Europe?


----------



## Greenredapple

PurpleDragonfly said:


> I adore this style, but it seems to only be available in the US?  Can anyone advise on how I can find it in Europe?



They are sold in Europe under ferragamo's creations. Depending on the popularity of colours or leathers some might out of stock.

There is one in bright red croc that I adore but unfortunately 14000€ exceeds my handbag budget.


----------



## Euclase

I'm thrilled to join the Ferragamo club!  My new baby, the Sofia, small size, black pebbled leather, and silver hardware.    My paternal grandmother was a stylish lady who wore Ferragamo shoes, so having this bag reminds me of her.  I lusted after Sofias in their heyday, but I couldn't afford one back then.

For the past several months, I patiently stalked the resale sites until my HG appeared, and the wait was worth it because she's *pristine, *with zero signs of wear and new-bag-smell _galore_! 

I think she was just living unloved in a closet, biding her time to come to me...


----------



## JenJBS

Euclase said:


> I'm thrilled to join the Ferragamo club!  My new baby, the Sofia, small size, black pebbled leather, and silver hardware.    My paternal grandmother was a stylish lady who wore Ferragamo shoes, so having this bag reminds me of her.  I lusted after Sofias in their heyday, but I couldn't afford one back then.
> 
> For the past several months, I patiently stalked the resale sites until my HG appeared, and the wait was worth it because she's *pristine, *with zero signs of wear and new-bag-smell _galore_!
> 
> I think she was just living unloved in a closet, biding her time to come to me...
> 
> View attachment 5060091



Congratulations!     So happy for you! Such a beauty!


----------



## Euclase

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!     So happy for you! Such a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vara bag in Macademia, which is a beige color with pink undertones.


----------



## addicted2mala

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5077243
> 
> Vara bag in Macademia, which is a beige color with pink undertones.


What a beauty! Ferragamo bags are so classy and elegant. Wear and enjoy in good health.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

addicted2mala said:


> What a beauty! Ferragamo bags are so classy and elegant. Wear and enjoy in good health.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5077243
> 
> Vara bag in Macademia, which is a beige color with pink undertones.



Beautiful!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Tibitibi

Hello
I just bought a preloved salvatore ferragamo nylon bag in very good condition and preloved salvatore ferragamo wallet in orange color, although the wallet hasn't in a good condition but i want to spa the wallet so maybe the condition will get better 
Here i attach the pictures of my ferragamo nylon bag and wallet  Does anyone know name of the nylon bag ?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Mcaldwell190 said:


> My latest green obsession, got the shoes too, will get a pic later.


I love this! Would you mind sharing a mod pic. Thanks!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

They had this on sale and couldn’t resist


----------



## eadam13

Mcaldwell190 said:


> They had this on sale and couldn’t resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116171


I'm thinking about getting the Boxyz bag in that pattern. Don't know if I'm willing to spend $1700 for it though.


----------



## foxgal

I just treated myself to the Giardino print silk twilly. Ferragamo’s silks are so underrated, especially their twillies…I love how they are so much larger than Hermes twillies, so they can be used as belts, and double-sided with different prints. And less expensive!

Today I’m wearing with a ponytail. Sorry the pics are so bad…trying to photo backwards in the mirror, lol!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

eadam13 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Boxyz bag in that pattern. Don't know if I'm willing to spend $1700 for it though.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

I got this one on sale, love it ❤️❤️


----------



## Mcaldwell190

foxgal said:


> I just treated myself to the Giardino print silk twilly. Ferragamo’s silks are so underrated, especially their twillies…I love how they are so much larger than Hermes twillies, so they can be used as belts, and double-sided with different prints. And less expensive!
> 
> Today I’m wearing with a ponytail. Sorry the pics are so bad…trying to photo backwards in the mirror, lol!
> 
> View attachment 5119136
> View attachment 5119137
> View attachment 5119138


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

foxgal said:


> I just treated myself to the Giardino print silk twilly. Ferragamo’s silks are so underrated, especially their twillies…I love how they are so much larger than Hermes twillies, so they can be used as belts, and double-sided with different prints. And less expensive!
> 
> Today I’m wearing with a ponytail. Sorry the pics are so bad…trying to photo backwards in the mirror, lol!
> 
> View attachment 5119136
> View attachment 5119137
> View attachment 5119138


Ferragamo is totally underrated. But their designs are classic and beautiful. I actually hope they do not become so trendy!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I got this one on sale, love it ❤❤


what a stunning design. Such craftsmanship.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Last one for the time being to match the scarf


----------



## thewave1969

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I got this one on sale, love it ❤❤


Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## lalgal

eadam13 said:


> Its been a while since I've posted, so I figured it was time to post an updated photo of my Ferragamo family. While my collection has improved over the years, my photography skills have not.
> 
> View attachment 4775225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775228


Love, Love, Love it all!  So beautiful.


----------



## Farkvam

My Vara Bow bag in black that was my sole bag for two years straight I loved it so much. Equally at home going to the park or opera!


----------



## Farkvam

eadam13 said:


> Its been a while since I've posted, so I figured it was time to post an updated photo of my Ferragamo family. While my collection has improved over the years, my photography skills have not.
> 
> View attachment 4775225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775228


Lovely collection!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Farkvam said:


> Lovely collection!


Everything gorgeous!!!


----------



## wolvo1224

Ferragamo Boxyz Top Handle Bag


----------



## Farkvam

wolvo1224 said:


> Ferragamo Boxyz Top Handle Bag


Wow, love it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

wolvo1224 said:


> Ferragamo Boxyz Top Handle Bag


Bag twins!  Love this bag.


----------



## blushes_pink

My first ever ferragamo. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## twinkleAA

This is my only bag I bought in Florence in 2015. I truly love it - gold on black will never get out of style and I love the chain drop is long enough for me to wear it as a crossbody (I'm 160cm).

For shoes, I've been wearing their jelly flats since I think 2014? And I can't recall how many of pairs prior I've bought over the years.

I think the brand is under-appreciated. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Super classy Ferragamo items, congratulations!!


----------



## ILP

Just received this gorgeous Trifolio camera bag.  It is even more beautiful in person and surprisingly light.  I am in love…


----------



## jbags07

ILP said:


> Just received this gorgeous Trifolio camera bag.  It is even more beautiful in person and surprisingly light.  I am in love…
> 
> View attachment 5268084
> View attachment 5268083


Beautiful bag!  Is the strap long enough for crossbody carry?


----------



## ILP

Thank you! I am 5’6” and the bag rests at my hip. I tried it crossbody and it was a bit short but I don’t usually carry bags that way. I’m sure it would lay differently on a flatter chested person. Also, there is plenty of space for adding additional holes to the strap.


----------



## jbags07

ILP said:


> Thank you! I am 5’6” and the bag rests at my hip. I tried it crossbody and it was a bit short but I don’t usually carry bags that way. I’m sure it would lay differently on a flatter chested person. Also, there is plenty of space for adding additional holes to the strap.


Thank u for replying so fast!  I am also 5-6 and not flat chested lol, so this would not work crossbody on me. Its hard to find long strap crossbodies. I have a bunch of BV but want a nice black non intrecciato camera style. Was hoping this Ferra would work, but the Gucci Soho Disco looks like the best option….or the YSL. I appreciate your fast reply, what a beautiful bag!


----------



## ILP

jbags07 said:


> Thank u for replying so fast!  I am also 5-6 and not flat chested lol, so this would not work crossbody on me. Its hard to find long strap crossbodies. I have a bunch of BV but want a nice black non intrecciato camera style. Was hoping this Ferra would work, but the Gucci Soho Disco looks like the best option….or the YSL. I appreciate your fast reply, what a beautiful bag!


I have had a red Soho Disco for years and I love it. It holds a surprising amount and is also very light.  I always keep it full so it holds its shape and pick it up at the base/bottom or by the straps (instead of the top) so I don’t smoosh the frame. It looks like new.  You can’t go wrong with that either.


----------



## jbags07

ILP said:


> I have had a red Soho Disco for years and I love it. It holds a surprising amount and is also very light.  I always keep it full so it holds its shape and pick it up at the base/bottom or by the straps (instead of the top) so I don’t smoosh the frame. It looks like new.  You can’t go wrong with that either.


Perfect!  Thank you for this info. It sounds like a great crossbody bag


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Saw this beauty from their “collection “ bags. The color in person is to die for! Just think may be too hard to style, so on the fence, bought a few other things for Christmas!!


----------



## dallah01

wolvo1224 said:


> Ferragamo Boxyz Top Handle Bag


Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Saw this beauty from their “collection “ bags. The color in person is to die for! Just think may be too hard to style, so on the fence, bought a few other things for Christmas!!


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tibitibi

This is my ferragamo collections.. i just could not resist the bow.. very classy yet elegant.. can't wait to buy another ferragamo *wishes*


----------



## jaskg144

My first Ferragamo piece (apart from perfumes) is the beautiful Studio bag. This is the picture from my SA. I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> My first Ferragamo piece (apart from perfumes) is the beautiful Studio bag. This is the picture from my SA. I can't wait for it to arrive
> View attachment 5283109


Congratulations! Gorgeous color. What size is this?


----------



## jaskg144

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous color. What size is this?



I love the colour too, thank you! It’s the small size. Excited to see how big the removable pouch is


----------



## JenJBS

jasmynh1 said:


> My first Ferragamo piece (apart from perfumes) is the beautiful Studio bag. This is the picture from my SA. I can't wait for it to arrive
> View attachment 5283109



Congratulations!     That color is to die for!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Tibitibi said:


> This is my ferragamo collections.. i just could not resist the bow.. very classy yet elegant.. can't wait to buy another ferragamo *wishes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280138


Love the black and white combo!!!


----------



## Tibitibi

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Love the black and white combo!!!


Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Mcaldwell190

So, I got these Viva green shoes, love them and super comfy, but the point wears quickly. I have to take it in for shoe repair.


----------



## GirlAndBag

Got this sometime back , but just discovered this thread . Had a tough time getting it when it launched as the colour was not in Singapore , managed to score it only a year later >.<


----------



## mariskafransisca

I’ve bought this one online. My 1st ferragamo bag


----------



## JenJBS

mariskafransisca said:


> I’ve bought this one online. My 1st ferragamo bag



Congratulations on your beautiful first Ferragamo bag!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

mariskafransisca said:


> I’ve bought this one online. My 1st ferragamo bag


Ohh I saw this in person, it’s such a solid, well made bag! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

GirlAndBag said:


> Got this sometime back , but just discovered this thread . Had a tough time getting it when it launched as the colour was not in Singapore , managed to score it only a year later >.<
> View attachment 5287421


Great color!!! Congratulations!


----------



## mariskafransisca

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Ohh I saw this in person, it’s such a solid, well made bag! Congratulations!!


Thank you! Its more beautifull in real life


----------



## mariskafransisca

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Great color!!! Congratulations!


Thank you! I hope the denim will be versatile


----------



## Kimbashop

mariskafransisca said:


> I’ve bought this one online. My 1st ferragamo bag


The detail on your new bag is incredible. I love the embroidered logo on top of the denim. I think Ferragamo’s artistry is often found in their attention to design detail.


----------



## mariskafransisca

Kimbashop said:


> The detail on your new bag is incredible. I love the embroidered logo on top of the denim. I think Ferragamo’s artistry is often found in their attention to design detail.


yes it is! I did t notice the embroidered logo at first. The craftmanship is amazing!


----------



## GirlAndBag

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Great color!!! Congratulations!


thank you ! I gave up the search and it reappeared some time after , guess it was meant to be


----------



## Son.61

Nice wallet!


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR marked as "very good condition," I believe it is brand new and never/hardly ever used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is still intact (you can see it in the photos).


This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.

I am absolutely blown away by the quality of this bag. Every detail has been thought out.  I love opening the bag and seeing such a fun pattern and beautiful colors.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR marked as "very good condition," I believe it is brand new and never/hardly ever used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is still intact (you can see it in the photos).
> 
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.
> 
> I am absolutely blown away by the quality of this bag. Every detail has been thought out.  I love opening the bag and seeing such a fun pattern and beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296019
> View attachment 5296021
> View attachment 5296022
> View attachment 5296023


That is a stunning bag!! I have a black one  with woven leather and is so well made!!! Congratulations on this one. I love bags with printed interiors, like a secret garden!! Ferragamo is a master at that!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Mcaldwell190 said:


> That is a stunning bag!! I have a black one  with woven leather and is so well made!!! Congratulations on this one. I love bags with printed interiors, like a secret garden!! Ferragamo is a master at that!!!


Thank you! that is a great way of describing it-- a secret garden. I get a thrill every time I open the bag. 

I LOVE the woven leather ones. They are are so beautifully made--I read somewhere that the weaving process they employed for this bag took many hours per bag in order to get the weave uniform and three-dimensional. A work of art. 

I can't believe that they have discontinued the boxyz bag. Perhaps they will bring it back. It just seems like a really classic design that would appeal to so many.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Ferragamo Boxyz bag. This bag has been on my HG list for a while, ever since I saw it in a SF store while in an airport a few years ago. While I bought this on TRR marked as "very good condition," I believe it is brand new and never/hardly ever used. All of the plastic protective coating on the hardware is still intact (you can see it in the photos).
> 
> 
> This is the 2019 pre-Fall Limited Edition medium Boxy in the color Flannel and has a printed water lily pattern on the leather lining. I believe that the pattern appears in their Fall 2019 collection of dresses as well. The color is a mix of brown and grey -- a dark, pearlized greige. It is numbered 56 out of 150 bags made in this particular combination (there is a silver plaque on the inside of the bag that has this information on it. Came with two straps. I love the thick, velvety guitar strap as it brings a playful and casual vibe to the bag.
> 
> I am absolutely blown away by the quality of this bag. Every detail has been thought out.  I love opening the bag and seeing such a fun pattern and beautiful colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296019
> View attachment 5296021
> View attachment 5296022
> View attachment 5296023


Just stunning. You really scored with this bag, its spectacular


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! that is a great way of describing it-- a secret garden. I get a thrill every time I open the bag.
> 
> I LOVE the woven leather ones. They are are so beautifully made--I read somewhere that the weaving process they employed for this bag took many hours per bag in order to get the weave uniform and three-dimensional. A work of art.
> 
> I can't believe that they have discontinued the boxyz bag. Perhaps they will bring it back. It just seems like a really classic design that would appeal to so many.


I could not believe it either. I’ve wanted one for awhile, but i kept finding BV’s i wanted to buy, always thinking, i can get this later bi was shocked when they were discontinued. And a lot of resellers do not carry Ferragamo, so its hard to find preloved ones in like new condition.  You did really well with this one!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! that is a great way of describing it-- a secret garden. I get a thrill every time I open the bag.
> 
> I LOVE the woven leather ones. They are are so beautifully made--I read somewhere that the weaving process they employed for this bag took many hours per bag in order to get the weave uniform and three-dimensional. A work of art.
> 
> I can't believe that they have discontinued the boxyz bag. Perhaps they will bring it back. It just seems like a really classic design that would appeal to so many.


Well, they are surprisingly roomy, classic looking and yes, works of art. I always get compliments when I wear it. I also purchased a tote, not sure the name, but another one of their gorgeous prints. Also got the matching scarf. Loving Ferragamo!! Also, I think I am going to scour the outlets for the boxyz!!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Well, they are surprisingly roomy, classic looking and yes, works of art. I always get compliments when I wear it. I also purchased a tote, not sure the name, but another one of their gorgeous prints. Also got the matching scarf. Loving Ferragamo!! Also, I think I am going to scour the outlets for the boxyz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308378





jburgh said:


> This is the thread for posting your awesome collections of Ferragamo bags, accessories, and shoes! Can't wait to see this thread fill up with pictures.


I saw this at the boutique, it is gorgeous, but not leather, so I think a pass for me…but maybe…. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I could not believe it either. I’ve wanted one for awhile, but i kept finding BV’s i wanted to buy, always thinking, i can get this later bi was shocked when they were discontinued. And a lot of resellers do not carry Ferragamo, so its hard to find preloved ones in like new condition.  You did really well with this one!





jbags07 said:


> Just stunning. You really scored with this bag, its spectacular



Thank you! It appears to be new. I completely understand your dive into BV. They do seem to come up rarely these days, but I have seen them on The Real Real and Rebag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Well, they are surprisingly roomy, classic looking and yes, works of art. I always get compliments when I wear it. I also purchased a tote, not sure the name, but another one of their gorgeous prints. Also got the matching scarf. Loving Ferragamo!! Also, I think I am going to scour the outlets for the boxyz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308378


what a beautiful pairing! 
SF scarves seem to be another rabbit hole....


----------



## jbags07

Mcaldwell190 said:


> Well, they are surprisingly roomy, classic looking and yes, works of art. I always get compliments when I wear it. I also purchased a tote, not sure the name, but another one of their gorgeous prints. Also got the matching scarf. Loving Ferragamo!! Also, I think I am going to scour the outlets for the boxyz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308378


Gorgeous!  Love that you have the matching scarf as well. I have 2 small Ferragamo  crossbodies and 1 wallet that are printed with bird etc images…..would love to add a larger bag too…..yours is just beautiful.


----------



## jbags07

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I saw this at the boutique, it is gorgeous, but not leather, so I think a pass for me…but maybe…. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308381


Its fabric?  Its just stunning, i love it. But 3500 is very pricey if its not leather…..


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! It appears to be new. I completely understand your dive into BV. They do seem to come up rarely these days, but I have seen them on The Real Real and Rebag.


I will keep looking, Yours is rekindling the need to add one   I have always been a top handle bag lady, and I have not bought one now in several years as i needed a change, but definitely want to add one. And while a lot of other brands appeal, i think no one does vintage vibe top handle bags better then Ferragamo and Mark Cross …..unless you want to go into the higher range of Moynat. Their bags are  too


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariskafransisca said:


> I’ve bought this one online. My 1st ferragamo bag


This is really pretty. I am loving denim bags these days.


----------



## jaskg144

Such a gorgeous green


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I will keep looking, Yours is rekindling the need to add one   I have always been a top handle bag lady, and I have not bought one now in several years as i needed a change, but definitely want to add one. And while a lot of other brands appeal, i think no one does vintage vibe top handle bags better then Ferragamo and Mark Cross …..unless you want to go into the higher range of Moynat. Their bags are  too


agree! I love Moynat. I'll keep on the lookout for a Boxyz for you.


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Such a gorgeous green
> 
> View attachment 5308902


This is such a beautiful color and the lighting brings out more green than your previous photos. What is this color called? I'm obsessed. It doesn't seem to be on their website. I also love it in the pebbled. I had been wanting one in smooth leather, but that the pebbled adds texture and color and is making me reconsider.


----------



## jaskg144

Kimbashop said:


> This is such a beautiful color and the lighting brings out more green than your previous photos. What is this color called? I'm obsessed. It doesn't seem to be on their website. I also love it in the pebbled. I had been wanting one in smooth leather, but that the pebbled adds texture and color and is making me reconsider.



Thank you so much - the SA told me it was 'Dark Aqua Green', it is from 2020 I believe - I got it at the outlet. I absolutely LOVE the pebbled leather as it seems to pick up colour beautifully. The colour is very different in different lights, it can look almost black in darker light and a very bright dark green in sunlight. I specifically requested pebbled when I bought this.   

Here's some other colours in the pebbled leather (I almost chose the beautiful bright pink):


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you so much - the SA told me it was 'Dark Aqua Green', it is from 2020 I believe - I got it at the outlet. I absolutely LOVE the pebbled leather as it seems to pick up colour beautifully. The colour is very different in different lights, it can look almost black in darker light and a very bright dark green in sunlight. I specifically requested pebbled when I bought this.
> 
> Here's some other colours in the pebbled leather (I almost chose the beautiful bright pink):
> 
> View attachment 5309407
> View attachment 5309408


Thanks for sharing your photos. That pink is really pretty. Which outlet did you go to?


----------



## jaskg144

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos. That pink is really pretty. Which outlet did you go to?



It is the one here in the UK - Bicester Village. I would imagine the stock at any outlet would be similar though as the bags are obviously from old collections


----------



## Mcaldwell190

jbags07 said:


> Its fabric?  Its just stunning, i love it. But 3500 is very pricey if its not leather…..


Yes, fabric. It’s part of their Collections line which are made in different materials from exotics to silk or fabric. This one is like an untreated canvas. I would have to think of it as a painting and just put it on display!


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> It is the one here in the UK - Bicester Village. I would imagine the stock at any outlet would be similar though as the bags are obviously from old collections


ah, I see. I'm in the US in the middle of nowhere (sort of) BUT will be spending about 2 months in Manchester, UK in April and May. I will see about outlets and such when I arrive. Thank you for the information!


----------



## slmi2014

It was my first time visiting a store so thought I'd share what they had. This is the Houston Galleria location. Everything looked so nice. Cheryl was very friendly and helpful. I bought my first piece, one of the Gancini credit card holders in Fuchsia. Hope to purchase more in the future.


----------



## jaskg144

slmi2014 said:


> It was my first time visiting a store so thought I'd share what they had. This is the Houston Galleria location. Everything looked so nice. Cheryl was very friendly and helpful. I bought my first piece, one of the Gancini credit card holders in Fuchsia. Hope to purchase more in the future.
> View attachment 5313055
> View attachment 5313056
> View attachment 5313057
> View attachment 5313058
> View attachment 5313059
> View attachment 5313060
> View attachment 5313061
> View attachment 5313062
> View attachment 5313063
> View attachment 5313064
> View attachment 5313065
> View attachment 5313066




LOVE that turquoise colour in one of the photos!! Perfect for summer


----------



## Cool Breeze

slmi2014 said:


> It was my first time visiting a store so thought I'd share what they had. This is the Houston Galleria location. Everything looked so nice. Cheryl was very friendly and helpful. I bought my first piece, one of the Gancini credit card holders in Fuchsia. Hope to purchase more in the future.
> View attachment 5313055
> View attachment 5313056
> View attachment 5313057
> View attachment 5313058
> View attachment 5313059
> View attachment 5313060
> View attachment 5313061
> View attachment 5313062
> View attachment 5313063
> View attachment 5313064
> View attachment 5313065
> View attachment 5313066


You picked out a gorgeous color!  Congratulations!


----------



## dotty8

slmi2014 said:


> It was my first time visiting a store so thought I'd share what they had. This is the Houston Galleria location. Everything looked so nice. Cheryl was very friendly and helpful. I bought my first piece, one of the Gancini credit card holders in Fuchsia. Hope to purchase more in the future.
> View attachment 5313055
> View attachment 5313056
> View attachment 5313057
> View attachment 5313058
> View attachment 5313059
> View attachment 5313060
> View attachment 5313061
> View attachment 5313062
> View attachment 5313063
> View attachment 5313064
> View attachment 5313065
> View attachment 5313066



Everything is gorgeous


----------



## jaskg144

Some amazing exotics currently at the outlet here in the UK


----------



## thewave1969

jasmynh1 said:


> Some amazing exotics currently at the outlet here in the UK
> View attachment 5333381
> View attachment 5333382


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Some amazing exotics currently at the outlet here in the UK
> View attachment 5333381
> View attachment 5333382


That purple Boxyz bag


----------



## jaskg144

Some more amazing exotic Boxyz


----------



## Kimbashop

jasmynh1 said:


> Some more amazing exotic Boxyz
> View attachment 5335453
> View attachment 5335454


Those alligator Boxyz bags are gorgeous. I don’t know why Ferragamo ever stopped making this style. It is a classic shape and beautifully made.


----------



## ElenaAlex

Arrived today, I love it.


----------



## call911

My 2002 baby, second vintage bag I purchased  Bought in Seoul, Korea. Came with the original dustbag and receipt, which was like buying a piece of history.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

GirlAndBag said:


> Got this sometime back , but just discovered this thread . Had a tough time getting it when it launched as the colour was not in Singapore , managed to score it only a year later >.<
> View attachment 5287421


This is such a stunning color!  I am wondering if this is exotic leather?  That mustard color is very versatile.


----------



## GirlAndBag

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is such a stunning color!  I am wondering if this is exotic leather?  That mustard color is very versatile.


Thank you!
yup, they told me reptile skin and I asked which one, but the SA was not sure. It’s a slight orange tone mustard,if i dont recall wrongly, they called this colour  Golden Rod .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

GirlAndBag said:


> Thank you!
> yup, they told me reptile skin and I asked which one, but the SA was not sure. It’s a slight orange tone mustard,if i dont recall wrongly, they called this colour  Golden Rod .


Thank you for the information!  I recently saw this bag online but the color looked to be more of a light orange shade.  I have the Joanne flap in a smooth brown leather and love the bag.  Wouldn't mind having another in the same style.


----------



## Winiebean

My one and only Ferragamo


----------



## GemsBerry

Winiebean said:


> My one and only Ferragamo
> View attachment 5663995


She is beauty! How does exotics hold over time? any scales peeling? Looks great at the picture. I wonder because I have mine in Poppy python but I'm scared to wear it, it's still boxed.


----------



## Winiebean

GemsBerry said:


> She is beauty! How does exotics hold over time? any scales peeling? Looks great at the picture. I wonder because I have mine in Poppy python but I'm scared to wear it, it's still boxed.


Thanks! Mine is python too. Bought this bag in Ny at least 5 years ago and carry it occasionally. No peeling. But I definitely baby and take care of my bags.


----------



## GemsBerry

Winiebean said:


> Thanks! Mine is python too. Bought this bag in Ny at least 5 years ago and carry it occasionally. No peeling. But I definitely baby and take care of my bags.


Looks amazing for 5 yrs!


----------



## Mcaldwell190

So, I am currently hunting for this bag. I swear I saw it in red at the boutique and thought about getting it later. It’s on sale now and had it shipped, but when I got it, it’s a pink hue. I know I saw it in a different shade of red. Am I going crazy? The bag I received certainly doesn’t match the pic on the website, which is red! The SA told me it never came in red. Argh! Anyone?


----------



## ILP

Sorry it wasn’t what you expected but that color is gorgeous! Raspberry pink matches almost everything.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

It’s a great little bag, but I don’t wear that shade of pink often. On the fence about keeping it.  Ugh.


ILP said:


> Sorry it wasn’t what you expected but that color is gorgeous! Raspberry pink matches almost everything.


----------



## baghagg

Ribes is the color, which is a pink/red.  True red would be rosso.  Very pretty bag, but clearly not what you were expecting.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

baghagg said:


> Ribes is the color, which is a pink/red.  True red would be rosso.  Very pretty bag, but clearly not what you were expecting.


I literally think the boutique yellow lighting made it look reddish, not pink. In my mind it was a delicious red with the orangy undertones. So I took the bag under the yellow light in my house and bam! Red! I could cry. Lol. I may just get it in a different shade or perhaps black. It’s a little bag that fits a LOT and super understated.


----------

